# IVF 2020 Chatter



## LadyVictoria

Hi everyone! I figured it was time to start a 2020 thread as 2019 comes to a close. I am excited to start birth control this month in anticipating of my first IVF cycle in January. There's a lot of hurry up and wait with infertility, from booking that initial consultation (sometimes months out!) to waiting for your period and all of the things in between the start of your treatment until you can finally test to see if it worked! Feel free to role call or just chit chat - I think it helps to be in good company! :)

Your age/partner’s age:

Baby #:

Cycles TTC:

Current CD/DPO:

Usual cycle length:

Ovulation date or procedure (and what kind):

POAS/Beta day:

Known fertility issues:

Trying anything new this month?:


----------



## LadyVictoria

I'll start:
Your age/partner’s age: 28/48

Baby #: 1

Cycles TTC: It was 5 when I knew something was wrong. We got my husband's diagnosis in the 6th cycle, so trying went out the window once we learned there was no sperm.

Current CD/DPO: CD2

Usual cycle length: 28 days

IVF Timeline/Protocol: I start birth control this Saturday! I remember going off of it a month before we started trying. Who would have thought I'd use it again to actually help us conceive? Anyways, I'll be on the pill for 4 weeks. My saline sonogram, mock transfer, and teaching appointment are on 12/18. I will start stims 1/10 and our retrieval is tentatively scheduled for 1/20. We will hopefully do a 5 day fresh transfer.

POAS/Beta day: TBD

Known fertility issues: Male factor - we are using donor sperm.

Trying anything new this month?: Our RE suggested adding 600mg of CoQ10 so I added that to my vitamin cocktail of prenatals and D3. I'm also really focusing on eating more leafy greens, fruits, and lean proteins. Always working on eating less sweets, but it's that much harder with the holidays here.


----------



## Fern81

Hi Lady

It's exciting isn't it? And (at least for me) terrifying at the same time! 
I have an ivf baby; he was born in Jan 2017 when I was 35. I've never been able to conceive on my own except for the odd possible cp now and then. 
We're going to see a doctor at a different clinic on 8 Jan 2020 to discuss possible ivf for baby #2. Going to a new clinic because at the previous clinic I had a horrible experience in losing my only frozen embryo.
Anyway, my AMH, FSH and LH have all been tested but I'll only get the results at my appointment so I have no idea what to expect. 
I'm quite nervous as I'm 38 so everything is higher risk. And I don't want to risk my health at the expense of my (almost) 3yr old ds; I'm already overthinking everything! Good luck with your journey, I will post my stats when I know more. 
Would be nice to have some other 2020 ivf ladies to chat to, it's not an easy journey xx


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fern81 said:


> Hi Lady
> 
> It's exciting isn't it? And (at least for me) terrifying at the same time!
> I have an ivf baby; he was born in Jan 2017 when I was 35. I've never been able to conceive on my own except for the odd possible cp now and then.
> We're going to see a doctor at a different clinic on 8 Jan 2020 to discuss possible ivf for baby #2. Going to a new clinic because at the previous clinic I had a horrible experience in losing my only frozen embryo.
> Anyway, my AMH, FSH and LH have all been tested but I'll only get the results at my appointment so I have no idea what to expect.
> I'm quite nervous as I'm 38 so everything is higher risk. And I don't want to risk my health at the expense of my (almost) 3yr old ds; I'm already overthinking everything! Good luck with your journey, I will post my stats when I know more.
> Would be nice to have some other 2020 ivf ladies to chat to, it's not an easy journey xx

Thanks so much for stopping in and sharing your story! I'm glad to hear that you had success in the past, despite that awful mishap at your first clinic. Wishing you the best at your consultation!

And yes, I'm a ball of mixed emotions these days, but I think my excitement far outweighs the nerves and fears. We're doing a long agonist protocol so I'm in my final week of birth control and started lupron injections last night.


----------



## Fern81

Ooohhh how are you finding the injections? That’s so exciting that you’ve officially started the agonists!
Today in a week I will see the new dr for the first time, have an ultrasound and find out the results of my bloodwork. In other words find out if ivf will be worth a try and also what the protocol will be. I’m getting a bit stressed already


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fern81 said:


> Ooohhh how are you finding the injections? That’s so exciting that you’ve officially started the agonists!
> Today in a week I will see the new dr for the first time, have an ultrasound and find out the results of my bloodwork. In other words find out if ivf will be worth a try and also what the protocol will be. I’m getting a bit stressed already

Yes, it's all feeling very real now. The lupron injection isn't bad at all. The needle is so small. I've always been a big baby when it comes to injections so I get nervous leading up to it, but my husband has been doing a great job with administering them. 

I hope that your appointment goes well! It'll be excited to really get the ball rolling. Try not to stress, it'll be okay! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wishing you lots of luck! :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Wishing you lots of luck! :)

Thank you so much :D


----------



## Fern81

So my appointment is in 24 hours and I’m out of my mind with anxiety. A part of me wishes that the dr will say I can’t have ivf (for whatever reason) and then all the stress will be over and I’ll have closure. 
Reading that makes me sound like a terrible person but these forums are the one place I can truly say what I need to get off my chest.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your appointment <3


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fern81 said:


> So my appointment is in 24 hours and I’m out of my mind with anxiety. A part of me wishes that the dr will say I can’t have ivf (for whatever reason) and then all the stress will be over and I’ll have closure.
> Reading that makes me sound like a terrible person but these forums are the one place I can truly say what I need to get off my chest.

I'm so sorry you feel that way :flower: I think it's okay to not want to do it again, but is this something that you feel comfortable saying to your partner (assuming there is one)?. Would you be content with keeping your family as it is? I hope that you will find peace about the situation and the best way forward!


----------



## LadyVictoria

As for me, I had my baseline ultrasound with my RE and blood work yesterday, and everything looked great! I have 18 antral follicles and we got the green light to start stims on Friday. I am nervous about tripling the number of shots but I've shockingly gotten used to the lupron injections so I'm sure it won't be too bad. In fact, getting my blood drawn yesterday hurt more than my lupron injection! I don't know what she did but there was quite a bit of blood and it was sore all day. I hope she's not there next Monday! lol


----------



## Fern81

Hi thanks for the kindness. 
No I want to do it, I’m just so anxious about it that in moments of cowardice I wish I could avoid the whole process! I’m anxious about my health and age-related matters, my DS and how he will handle things, and of course the ivf process. And I suffer from depression & anxiety so these huge life-changing events & decisions are especially hard for me. Soooo being as things are so tough for me, I definitely wouldn’t even have CONSIDERED it if I didn’t want to at least try for another baby:) hope all that rambling makes sense.

In the meantime Lady I get to live vicariously through you! What a nice antral follie count! Before you know it, it will be on to egg retrieval. Have you guys thought about whether to place one or multiple embryos when the time comes?


----------



## Fern81

So I’m back from the doctor, all bloodwork is fine, antral follie count is good, so I’m starting stims on day 1 of my next cycle which should be 27 January.
Now that a lot of the unknowns have been answered and we are on the next step,I’m less anxious. At least for now...!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fern81 said:


> Hi thanks for the kindness.
> No I want to do it, I’m just so anxious about it that in moments of cowardice I wish I could avoid the whole process! I’m anxious about my health and age-related matters, my DS and how he will handle things, and of course the ivf process. And I suffer from depression & anxiety so these huge life-changing events & decisions are especially hard for me. Soooo being as things are so tough for me, I definitely wouldn’t even have CONSIDERED it if I didn’t want to at least try for another baby:) hope all that rambling makes sense.
> 
> In the meantime Lady I get to live vicariously through you! What a nice antral follie count! Before you know it, it will be on to egg retrieval. Have you guys thought about whether to place one or multiple embryos when the time comes?

I understand having mixed feelings about such a big decision. Have you tried counseling? It really helped me when my husband and I were struggling to agree on how to move forward after his diagnosis. I struggled with depression and I'm still working on my anxiety, which I've always had, I just never knew that excessive worrying wasn't normal until our journey got difficult. So you're not alone at all. One of my favorite sayings is, "You can't pour from an empty cup," so be sure to take care of yourself so that you can be a good mom to your DS and future baby. I'm so glad to hear that your appointment went well! 

And yes, the time is really moving now. I knew this week would fly by since I'm nervous about tripling the number of daily injections we're doing lol As for embryos, we plan to put back one. Our RE highly encouraged it as he feels we have high chances of a successful transfer. I know we can afford one baby, but two would be pushing it! LOL


----------



## Fern81

Hi Lady any updates? How are you feeling?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fern81 said:


> Hi Lady any updates? How are you feeling?

Hi! None other than I start stims tonight. Feels like a big step now that we're moving on to the egg plumping stage! I'm feeling less nervous about going from 1 to 3 injections, thankfully. I know I have monitoring blood work next Monday and then I'll have more blood work and a scan later in the week. I'll keep you updated! :)


----------



## Fern81

Ooooh yes what a big step! And it’s a short stage! Well after your great antral follie count I think you will have a good number of mature follies very soon.

To answer your earlier question- yes I’ve been for counseling for anxiety and am definitely considering it for ivf, pregnancy and after baby’s birth OR if ivf failure. My medical aid plan in fact includes a psychologist/counselor visit during or after pregnancy. Now that we’ve made the decision to definitely go ahead with it, and I have a timeline, I’m feeling calmer and more excited than nervous. We’ve also put some plans into place regarding our work situation and what I will do IF I indeed have a baby in the next 9 months or so. I’ve been anxious about the financial and my job implications as well so to have better plans in place for the eventually of a baby AND plans for if there is no new baby, makes me feel like I have a little more control & helps lessen the anxiety.

Phew what a novel!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fern81 said:


> Ooooh yes what a big step! And it’s a short stage! Well after your great antral follie count I think you will have a good number of mature follies very soon.
> 
> To answer your earlier question- yes I’ve been for counseling for anxiety and am definitely considering it for ivf, pregnancy and after baby’s birth OR if ivf failure. My medical aid plan in fact includes a psychologist/counselor visit during or after pregnancy. Now that we’ve made the decision to definitely go ahead with it, and I have a timeline, I’m feeling calmer and more excited than nervous. We’ve also put some plans into place regarding our work situation and what I will do IF I indeed have a baby in the next 9 months or so. I’ve been anxious about the financial and my job implications as well so to have better plans in place for the eventually of a baby AND plans for if there is no new baby, makes me feel like I have a little more control & helps lessen the anxiety.
> 
> Phew what a novel!

Thank you, I certainly hope that I will. Night 2 of stims went smoothly despite being on my "bad side" lol

I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better about things. Having a good plan really does help with anxiety. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Fern81

Glad to hear your plans are coming along!
Ivf is most probably off for me due to my husband withdrawing all support.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fern81 said:


> Glad to hear your plans are coming along!
> Ivf is most probably off for me due to my husband withdrawing all support.

Oh no! What do you mean? He doesn't want another child?


----------



## Fern81

No he said will not be my support structure through the process, he gets very angry if I get anxious or emotional and as you know I’ve been both... so he told me he is withdrawing all emotional support and I can choose to carry on ivf without it, or choose to stop ivf, he doesn’t care.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fern81 said:


> No he said will not be my support structure through the process, he gets very angry if I get anxious or emotional and as you know I’ve been both... so he told me he is withdrawing all emotional support and I can choose to carry on ivf without it, or choose to stop ivf, he doesn’t care.

Wow! That seems very harsh. I'm so sorry that he feels that way. It's obviously a big undertaking for the both of you, but especially for you since your body is being put through the ringer throughout it all. I hope that you're able to find a way forward that works better for the both of you. I'd be quite upset if my husband treated me that way :(


----------



## LadyVictoria

After 5 nights on stims, I am really feeling the bloat! I had a scan and blood work yesterday which revealed 26 follicles, most measuring between 8-12mm and a couple smaller ones that may or may not catch up. I go back in tomorrow morning. I'm not looking forward to being probed again because I felt crampy for the rest of the day after they measured everything. But I'm hoping that the end is near! If we're lucky, I'll trigger on Saturday and have my retrieval on Monday. I'm nervous about going under anesthesia for the first time, but ready to have the eggs out too!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Just figured I'd pop in for a quick update if anyone is reading. I had my egg retrieval Tuesday morning and we got 28 eggs! On Wednesday, we were thrilled to learn that 21 fertilized. We are excited to learn how many we will have to freeze by Monday. 

Due to my response to the stims, my estrogen was too high to do a fresh transfer, so our RE decided it would be best to freeze everything and plan for a frozen transfer. We will start preparing for that when I get my period in a couple weeks. Whoever said IVF is a marathon and not a sprint hit the nail on the head!


----------



## koj518

Hi everyone! I'd love to join this group! I actually recognize a few names here :hi:
I was in a similar group for my IVF #1 and it was a huge help. 

Here's a bit about me:

Your age/partner’s age: 37/38

Baby #: 2

Cycles TTC: countless. (~7 years to be exact)

Current CD/DPO: CD14 of natural thaw cycle. I have 2 :cold: and will be transferring one of them 7 days after my Ovidrel trigger shot. 

Usual cycle length: 27~30

Ovulation date or procedure (and what kind): Hoping for CD16. Ovidrel trigger shot. 

POAS/Beta day: TBD

Known fertility issues: Unknown ](*,)

Trying anything new this month?: not really... trying not to stress out??


----------



## koj518

LadyVictoria said:


> Just figured I'd pop in for a quick update if anyone is reading. I had my egg retrieval Tuesday morning and we got 28 eggs! On Wednesday, we were thrilled to learn that 21 fertilized. We are excited to learn how many we will have to freeze by Monday.
> 
> Due to my response to the stims, my estrogen was too high to do a fresh transfer, so our RE decided it would be best to freeze everything and plan for a frozen transfer. We will start preparing for that when I get my period in a couple weeks. Whoever said IVF is a marathon and not a sprint hit the nail on the head!

Wow!! Congratulations! 28 is great! I think I got about 21, 13 fertilized and 3 made it to Day 5 blastocysts. It's a good idea that your Re recommended a freeze all. I had a mild case of OHSS and the fresh transfer was not pleasant. Can't wait for your Monday updates!


----------



## LadyVictoria

koj518 said:


> Wow!! Congratulations! 28 is great! I think I got about 21, 13 fertilized and 3 made it to Day 5 blastocysts. It's a good idea that your Re recommended a freeze all. I had a mild case of OHSS and the fresh transfer was not pleasant. Can't wait for your Monday updates!

Welcome and thank you! :) I look forward to getting my fertilization report tomorrow. And I believe I am having some OHSS symptoms as I am still super bloated and uncomfortable, so I definitely don't think that a fresh transfer would have been a good idea. I wish you the best with your upcoming transfer!


----------



## LadyVictoria

We have 12 high quality embryos in the freezer! Feeling very excited about that number and blessed. 

As for my recovery, I am 6 days post egg retrieval and still incredibly bloated but my constipation is starting to let up so that's helping me to not feel so full. I hope to be back to work by Wednesday.


----------



## koj518

LadyVictoria said:


> We have 12 high quality embryos in the freezer! Feeling very excited about that number and blessed.
> 
> As for my recovery, I am 6 days post egg retrieval and still incredibly bloated but my constipation is starting to let up so that's helping me to not feel so full. I hope to be back to work by Wednesday.

Congratulations!! 6 is amazing!! I remember how bloated I was post egg retrieval. I literally looked 4 months pregnant. I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## koj518

Ladyvictoria: oops! Just realized you said 12 embryos! Wow!!! That's a lot of babies!! 

As for me, looks like I will be triggering tonight and transfer on 2/4. Fingers crossed this works... [-o&lt;


----------



## LadyVictoria

koj518 said:


> Ladyvictoria: oops! Just realized you said 12 embryos! Wow!!! That's a lot of babies!!
> 
> As for me, looks like I will be triggering tonight and transfer on 2/4. Fingers crossed this works... [-o&lt;

Thanks so much! I'm finally feeling better but I definitely look quite pregnant still. I guess it's a sneak peek of what is to come. Best of luck with your retrieval!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

AF is here like clock work and with a vengeance! I got to schedule all of my appointments leading up to my FET! It's such a difference from the almost daily monitoring and playing it by ear during stims, but as a planner, I love that! I asked my nurse about doing PIO every 3 days supplemented with endometrin and she seemed hopeful that my RE would be okay with that. I'll likely find out at my teach appointment in a couple weeks. I'm a little nervous about the timing of it all... I will be very busy at work over the next 4 months. But this is so much more important to me!


----------



## koj518

Hi Lady! 

What kind of protocol are you doing? I did a natural cycle FET this time and it was a lot of hospital visits and am thinking that if this doesn't work out, I'll opt for a medicated cycle. 
So excited for you!

as for me, the transfer is done and I am now PUPO!!! The embryo survived the thaw and assisted hatching and is nestled in my uterine lining right now!! I hope it gets comfortable in there and stays there for 9 months. [-o&lt;


----------



## LadyVictoria

koj518 said:


> Hi Lady!
> 
> What kind of protocol are you doing? I did a natural cycle FET this time and it was a lot of hospital visits and am thinking that if this doesn't work out, I'll opt for a medicated cycle.
> So excited for you!
> 
> as for me, the transfer is done and I am now PUPO!!! The embryo survived the thaw and assisted hatching and is nestled in my uterine lining right now!! I hope it gets comfortable in there and stays there for 9 months. [-o&lt;

That's so exciting! Here's hoping that your transfer is a success :) My cycle will be medicated. I'll be on birth control for 3 weeks starting Sunday and then Lupron injections start during the last week of pills. I know I'll be taking Estrace and then PIO shots in the days leading up to the transfer but I'll get my calendar in a couple weeks and have a better idea of when all that will kick in.


----------



## koj518

Bright red blood on my TP this morning. It looks like my first FET did not work out :( I'll call the clinic once AF is full blown and see what's next for me. I have 1 more :cold: so I think I'll try a medicated cycle this time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## LadyVictoria

koj518 said:


> Bright red blood on my TP this morning. It looks like my first FET did not work out :( I'll call the clinic once AF is full blown and see what's next for me. I have 1 more :cold: so I think I'll try a medicated cycle this time.

Oh no! Are you sure that it's AF? So sorry :hugs:


----------



## koj518

LadyVictoria said:


> Oh no! Are you sure that it's AF? So sorry :hugs:

I'm actually not sure anymore.. I haven't seen a drop of blood since this morning. Even a tampon came out totally blood-free. I'm so confused... It's too late and too bright to be implantation bleeding though. I guess I'll just wait and see...


----------



## koj518

So I just took this: 

What is going on!?!?!?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## LadyVictoria

koj518 said:


> So I just took this:
> 
> What is going on!?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 1078556

Looks like a BFP!


----------



## koj518

Lady - yes! turns out the blood from yesterday was my hemorrhoids... #-o(sorry TMI!!)
AF is staying away and i'm hoping this bean sticks!! :bfp: 
Beta on Sunday!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news. Good luck for your beta :)


----------



## koj518

Beta was 993!! :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Just figured I'd pop in for an update. We had our PIO teach appointment on Tuesday and I'm feeling better about things! I'm ready for March to hurry up and get here. They gave me a few Synera patches for pain relief for the PIO injections and will see if my insurance will cover them. My anxiety around them has greatly decreased, especially since my RE agreed to a regimen of daily Endometrin + PIO every 3 days. 

My timeline is:

Start Lupron injections 2/25
Last birth control 2/29
Baseline scan and blood work on 3/6, start Estrace same day 
Last Lupron 3/15
Scan and blood work 3/16
First PIO injection + Endometrin 3/20 
Transfer Day 3/24! 
First Beta 4/7


----------



## koj518

@LadyVictoria So exciting!! I hope everything goes well!! :dust:


----------



## LadyVictoria

koj518 said:


> @LadyVictoria So exciting!! I hope everything goes well!! :dust:

Thank you, I do too! I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Tomorrow night I go back to getting poked. Lupron injections start and go until 3/15.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## koj518

LadyVictoria said:


> Tomorrow night I go back to getting poked. Lupron injections start and go until 3/15.

So exciting!!! Injections are no fun but it will all be worth it!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck!

Thanks! These are the easy ones. It's the PIO that I'm nervous about but those start on 3/20 so I have some time to work up my nerve lol 



koj518 said:


> So exciting!!! Injections are no fun but it will all be worth it!!

100%


----------



## Mum42crazy

Let me join, 
43 years old
4 live birth no IVF needed
New partner with no kids and due to a condition 5 years ago no sperm but he did freeze.
Asked me a year ago to have a go at having a baby together 
I have all the results that a 43 would have so a low chance of getting a positive result, only positive it I have carried babies before.
Started on Monday meropur. 225ul 
My first check up scan and blood is today. Then every other day, 
:dust:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mum42crazy said:


> Let me join,
> 43 years old
> 4 live birth no IVF needed
> New partner with no kids and due to a condition 5 years ago no sperm but he did freeze.
> Asked me a year ago to have a go at having a baby together
> I have all the results that a 43 would have so a low chance of getting a positive result, only positive it I have carried babies before.
> Started on Monday meropur. 225ul
> My first check up scan and blood is today. Then every other day,
> :dust:

Fingers crossed for you two!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## koj518

Mum42crazy said:


> Let me join,
> 43 years old
> 4 live birth no IVF needed
> New partner with no kids and due to a condition 5 years ago no sperm but he did freeze.
> Asked me a year ago to have a go at having a baby together
> I have all the results that a 43 would have so a low chance of getting a positive result, only positive it I have carried babies before.
> Started on Monday meropur. 225ul
> My first check up scan and blood is today. Then every other day,
> :dust:


Good luck!! I know plenty of people who had kids in their 40s!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I’m on day 6 already how did that happen??? I had my scan on Friday and I have 6 follicles growing well, and few other smaller ones, blood was great.
Yesterday I started cetrotide, that injection wasn’t nice at all left a bruise. 
I thought this would be a long week but it’s just flown by. 
So back tomorrow for another scan and bloodwork. Hoping to have a few more follicles growing.
Feeling ok to be honest no big mood swings but I say that and my other half is a bit bewildered by it all, he’s very much a mans man, but I kinda think that a little more consideration would go a long way (so maybe I am a bit sensitive at the moment). I think he is a bit scared it doesn’t work and what our next step if any next step would be, I just hope if it’s not successful he’ll be a little supportive. But I guess my story is very different from others I have had children and he knew he couldn’t without IVF so we never had that 2WW craziness or the disappointment of month after month AF coming, so he’s never had to deal with a negative result or me being disappointed. Anyway I’m just rambling on. Not really sure when egg retrieval will be, today is day 6 so another 6 days give or take?


----------



## koj518

I hope the small follicles catch up before egg retrieval and that your DH gets on board with it without freaking out!!! His support is everything right now. On the day on your egg retrieval, he better treat you like a queen!!! Do you know if you are doing a freeze all cycle or a fresh transfer?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mum42crazy said:


> So I’m on day 6 already how did that happen??? I had my scan on Friday and I have 6 follicles growing well, and few other smaller ones, blood was great.
> Yesterday I started cetrotide, that injection wasn’t nice at all left a bruise.
> I thought this would be a long week but it’s just flown by.
> So back tomorrow for another scan and bloodwork. Hoping to have a few more follicles growing.
> Feeling ok to be honest no big mood swings but I say that and my other half is a bit bewildered by it all, he’s very much a mans man, but I kinda think that a little more consideration would go a long way (so maybe I am a bit sensitive at the moment). I think he is a bit scared it doesn’t work and what our next step if any next step would be, I just hope if it’s not successful he’ll be a little supportive. But I guess my story is very different from others I have had children and he knew he couldn’t without IVF so we never had that 2WW craziness or the disappointment of month after month AF coming, so he’s never had to deal with a negative result or me being disappointed. Anyway I’m just rambling on. Not really sure when egg retrieval will be, today is day 6 so another 6 days give or take?

Thinking of you! I stimmed for 9 days total. I'm sure they'll start to monitor you more closely when the follicles get to the target sizes and then you'll have a better idea of your retrieval day. 

I think this process can be difficult for men, especially when you're doing it due to male factor infertility. My husband was (and still is) incredibly supportive but hard to read at times. He still felt guilty for "putting me through" all of the tests and injections and the retrieval when my body works just fine. But I never looked at all of this as his fault. It's not like he made bad decisions in life that led to this, he was just born this way. I'm willing to go through all of this to have a family with him. Sometimes I have to remind him of that, but I know that understands that my love for him and dedication to our marriage has made me confident about going this route.


----------



## Mum42crazy

koj518 said:


> I hope the small follicles catch up before egg retrieval and that your DH gets on board with it without freaking out!!! His support is everything right now. On the day on your egg retrieval, he better treat you like a queen!!! Do you know if you are doing a freeze all cycle or a fresh transfer?

i will do a fresh transfer, DH did surprisingly come to my appointment yesterday even though he only had 3 hours sleep ( he owns a bar that closes late) so I think he is understandably on waters that he has never sailed but it show he was trying.


----------



## Mum42crazy

LadyVictoria said:


> Thinking of you! I stimmed for 9 days total. I'm sure they'll start to monitor you more closely when the follicles get to the target sizes and then you'll have a better idea of your retrieval day.
> 
> I think this process can be difficult for men, especially when you're doing it due to male factor infertility. My husband was (and still is) incredibly supportive but hard to read at times. He still felt guilty for "putting me through" all of the tests and injections and the retrieval when my body works just fine. But I never looked at all of this as his fault. It's not like he made bad decisions in life that led to this, he was just born this way. I'm willing to go through all of this to have a family with him. Sometimes I have to remind him of that, but I know that understands that my love for him and dedication to our marriage has made me confident about going this route.

I think the DH is starting to get it, he did come for the check up yesterday which I wasn’t expecting him too so maybe he is starting to get it


----------



## Mum42crazy

So an update of yesterday check up, still 5 follicles, one is still smaller, he said they are a little bit slow growing but has said that we are ok to continue.
We were hoping on Friday to do egg retrieval but it looks more likely on Monday. 
I will have another check up tomorrow and he will tell me for sure then, I am disappointed that it won’t be on Friday but I’d rather get the follicles at the correct size as we don’t have to many to play with. 
Yesterday I felt so Ill, had to use the bathroom a lot, not sure it that’s the drugs but feel better this morning. 
DH did c:brat:ome with me for the check up, he got up after a long day on Sunday and not to much sleep to come, so that was a really nice thing. 
Kinda sick of opening my legs every few days I am sure you have all felt like that, it takes more time to get the skinny jeans off than the scan. 
So I will keep you up informed of tomorrow’s out coming!!! :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you! <3


----------



## koj518

great news!! I totally understand the "opening your legs every few days" feeling. I did a natural IVF cycle this time and had to go in 5 times in total to get the follicle size checked. 

Good luck at your next appt! My follicles only grew 1mm per day (instead of the more common 2mm/day) for the first several check-ups but towards end they grew 3mm per day so your follicles could surprise you!


----------



## Mum42crazy

OH MY GOD!!!! You will never believe what I am going to write!!!

when we started this getting pregnant thing, my DH went for a sperm test because he knew he didn’t have sperm because of the treatment that he was on!!! Nothing was found... so no sex in the BD days no point right? On to this IVF road we went, so guess what in December I had a slight bleed 5 days after ovulating, nothing to write home about, just once bright red after I went for a pee, I was then 3 days late for my period which was a nasty heavy one, in the back of my head I was maybe I’m pregnant but obviously because of him I just pushed it out of my head.

today he got his results back from the hospital because he had to do another test because they keep frozen sperm here for free if you have had a medical procedure he has to do it every year. 
He is fertile again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am near 100% sure I was pregnant in December!!!! Oh my god all this and he is fertile now!!!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mum42crazy said:


> OH MY GOD!!!! You will never believe what I am going to write!!!
> 
> when we started this getting pregnant thing, my DH went for a sperm test because he knew he didn’t have sperm because of the treatment that he was on!!! Nothing was found... so no sex in the BD days no point right? On to this IVF road we went, so guess what in December I had a slight bleed 5 days after ovulating, nothing to write home about, just once bright red after I went for a pee, I was then 3 days late for my period which was a nasty heavy one, in the back of my head I was maybe I’m pregnant but obviously because of him I just pushed it out of my head.
> 
> today he got his results back from the hospital because he had to do another test because they keep frozen sperm here for free if you have had a medical procedure he has to do it every year.
> He is fertile again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am near 100% sure I was pregnant in December!!!! Oh my god all this and he is fertile now!!!!

Wow! What a surprise!


----------



## koj518

Mum42crazy said:


> OH MY GOD!!!! You will never believe what I am going to write!!!
> 
> when we started this getting pregnant thing, my DH went for a sperm test because he knew he didn’t have sperm because of the treatment that he was on!!! Nothing was found... so no sex in the BD days no point right? On to this IVF road we went, so guess what in December I had a slight bleed 5 days after ovulating, nothing to write home about, just once bright red after I went for a pee, I was then 3 days late for my period which was a nasty heavy one, in the back of my head I was maybe I’m pregnant but obviously because of him I just pushed it out of my head.
> 
> today he got his results back from the hospital because he had to do another test because they keep frozen sperm here for free if you have had a medical procedure he has to do it every year.
> He is fertile again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am near 100% sure I was pregnant in December!!!! Oh my god all this and he is fertile now!!!!

That's great news! Congrats! 
Will this change anything for your IVF cycle this month??


----------



## Mum42crazy

koj518 said:


> That's great news! Congrats!
> Will this change anything for your IVF cycle this month??

No, because the best chance at my age is still this. 
But we have been told not to have sex before the eggs are removed lol


----------



## Mum42crazy

So day 8 of the cycle day 7 of the drugs. 
3 follicles are 13mm on the right side and 1 at 16mm and another is 15mm on the left side.
So I will be having them taken out on Monday. 
Hoping these 3 get bigger.
Doctor seems happy because of my age. 
I will have another check up on Friday morning.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Anybody tested out their HCG levels? what I mean by that is testing from day of transfer till no HCG level is there and then you know if you have a positive if the levels start going up?


----------



## koj518

Mum42crazy said:


> Anybody tested out their HCG levels? what I mean by that is testing from day of transfer till no HCG level is there and then you know if you have a positive if the levels start going up?

I think it depends a lot on the HCG dose you get. The half life of HCG is approximately 28 hours. Which means the dose of HCG will decrease in half every 28 hours. so if you get 1500 mIU of HCG, it will take about 5 days to be undetectable on a 50 mIU pregnancy test. Hope that helps!! 

I've never tried but if you have a lot of tests to spare, I think it would be a fun experiment! There's a girl on another thread who tested out at 3 days past 5 day blastocyst transfer. Her test got darker on the 4th day and knew she was pregnant. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## LadyVictoria

I had my baseline appointment this morning and our RE gave me the green light to start Estradiol this morning as he anticipates my bloodwork will be fine based on what he saw. My ovaries are mostly back down to their normal size, no cysts, and there are follicles but the lupron is doing its job and suppressing everything. I’m so excited to be on track! 

@Mum42crazy I did not test out my trigger shot. But there wasn't really a reason to since my fresh transfer got cancelled. I want the first BFP I ever see to be a "real" one :)


----------



## koj518

LadyVictoria said:


> I had my baseline appointment this morning and our RE gave me the green light to start Estradiol this morning as he anticipates my bloodwork will be fine based on what he saw. My ovaries are mostly back down to their normal size, no cysts, and there are follicles but the lupron is doing its job and suppressing everything. I’m so excited to be on track!

How exciting! less than 20 days until your transfer!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Not long now! :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

koj518 said:


> I think it depends a lot on the HCG dose you get. The half life of HCG is approximately 28 hours. Which means the dose of HCG will decrease in half every 28 hours. so if you get 1500 mIU of HCG, it will take about 5 days to be undetectable on a 50 mIU pregnancy test. Hope that helps!!
> 
> I've never tried but if you have a lot of tests to spare, I think it would be a fun experiment! There's a girl on another thread who tested out at 3 days past 5 day blastocyst transfer. Her test got darker on the 4th day and knew she was pregnant.
> 
> Hope that helps!

I think I am going to test out too. Just because I don’t want a BFN or a BFP to be in question, IF I get any to transfer.


----------



## Mum42crazy

LadyVictoria said:


> I had my baseline appointment this morning and our RE gave me the green light to start Estradiol this morning as he anticipates my bloodwork will be fine based on what he saw. My ovaries are mostly back down to their normal size, no cysts, and there are follicles but the lupron is doing its job and suppressing everything. I’m so excited to be on track!
> 
> @Mum42crazy I did not test out my trigger shot. But there wasn't really a reason to since my fresh transfer got cancelled. I want the first BFP I ever see to be a "real" one :)

Yeah I understand that. But I think I will test it out and then wait. Glad everything is on track.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So my follicles are get there, yesterday was my last appointment before collection, the 2 bigger ones were 20 and 18 and the 3 on the other side were 17 so fingers crossed they all have eggs in them and good eggs. 
I have to take my trigger shot at 6am tomorrow morning so freaking out that I don’t wake up!!


----------



## koj518

Mum42crazy said:


> So my follicles are get there, yesterday was my last appointment before collection, the 2 bigger ones were 20 and 18 and the 3 on the other side were 17 so fingers crossed they all have eggs in them and good eggs.
> I have to take my trigger shot at 6am tomorrow morning so freaking out that I don’t wake up!!

Those are fantastic sizes!! Good luck!!


----------



## Embies 2020

Hi ladies, 
I’m new to this site.
Quick background, I’m 28 hubby is 29 we have been ttc since 2017 I have pcos hubby is fine. Jam 2018 I had ovarian drilling fell pregnant naturally mc at 6 weeks in June. 
Started ivf June 2019 had ohss so we did a frozen cycle in November ended in chemical which we found out at our 6 week scan. 
We are now currently in our tww for our second round of ivf this time we have had a fresh cycle and I’m 5dp3dt we had two embryos put back one 8 cell and 9 cell so good quality I think (not sure) is anyone else in the tww? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)

Good luck :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

Embies 2020 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I’m new to this site.
> Quick background, I’m 28 hubby is 29 we have been ttc since 2017 I have pcos hubby is fine. Jam 2018 I had ovarian drilling fell pregnant naturally mc at 6 weeks in June.
> Started ivf June 2019 had ohss so we did a frozen cycle in November ended in chemical which we found out at our 6 week scan.
> We are now currently in our tww for our second round of ivf this time we have had a fresh cycle and I’m 5dp3dt we had two embryos put back one 8 cell and 9 cell so good quality I think (not sure) is anyone else in the tww? Xx

I will hopefully go into the 2WW on Wednesday, FX for you!!


----------



## koj518

Embies 2020 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I’m new to this site.
> Quick background, I’m 28 hubby is 29 we have been ttc since 2017 I have pcos hubby is fine. Jam 2018 I had ovarian drilling fell pregnant naturally mc at 6 weeks in June.
> Started ivf June 2019 had ohss so we did a frozen cycle in November ended in chemical which we found out at our 6 week scan.
> We are now currently in our tww for our second round of ivf this time we have had a fresh cycle and I’m 5dp3dt we had two embryos put back one 8 cell and 9 cell so good quality I think (not sure) is anyone else in the tww? Xx

Welcome and good luck!!! 
Do you plan on testing? Or will you wait for your beta day?


----------



## LadyVictoria

@koj518 and @Bevziibubble Just two weeks away! I can't believe how the time is flying. Only 6 more days on Lupron and then I get a little break from being poked until I start PIO on 3/20!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Mum42crazy Fingers crossed for your egg retrieval! May you get lots of healthy, mature eggs, a great fertilization report, and have a wonderful recovery. 

@Embies 2020 Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Mum42crazy

They got 4 eggs, but one isn’t Mature, so three in a dish getting to know my partners sperm hopefully!!’ Feel ok, a little uncomfortable but at least I had 3 eggs!!
For my age I am happy now the nail biting bit..... please please please let me have one to put back!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great there were 3 eggs. Good luck!


----------



## koj518

@Mum42crazy Yay for 3 mature eggs!! I hope they all meet their :spermy:!


----------



## Embies 2020

> Welcome and good luck!!!
> Do you plan on testing? Or will you wait for your beta day?
> Hi Koj518, my hospital don’t do a beta they just gave me a POAS test it’s blue dye too which I hate!!! I tested early last time and got faints that got lighter and darker then lighter and the whole thing was so stressful and upsetting.
> I’m not testing this time until my OTD which is a week today xx


----------



## Lunabelle

Hi everyone! I'd like to join this group as I am waiting for our third round of IVF to start! I gave birth in 2017 to a healthy girl after one miscarriage. 

Now I am just waiting untill Wed 18/3 to see if my period starts naturally. I have PCOS and irregular periods due to that, but in December we did FET which ended in chemical and I haven't had a period since then. My husband also has male infertility with very low count, motility and mobility. 

Good luck to all of you at your different stages of IVF, I know it is a hard journey, but the reward is worth the fight.


----------



## koj518

@Embies 2020 What!? a blue dye??? I got a nice BFP 7dp5dt on a dollar store cheapie!! Even those are better!!



Lunabelle said:


> Hi everyone! I'd like to join this group as I am waiting for our third round of IVF to start! I gave birth in 2017 to a healthy girl after one miscarriage.
> 
> Now I am just waiting untill Wed 18/3 to see if my period starts naturally. I have PCOS and irregular periods due to that, but in December we did FET which ended in chemical and I haven't had a period since then. My husband also has male infertility with very low count, motility and mobility.
> 
> Good luck to all of you at your different stages of IVF, I know it is a hard journey, but the reward is worth the fight.

Good luck!!!! I hope your period comes on time!


----------



## Lunabelle

Thanks Koj! I was catching up last night reading through the forum. Lots of people with male factor too.

I am so tempted to do a pregnancy test as I had very short bleeding sunday 1st pf March (9days ago) and my cervix is high and soft. I think i will go buy one on my way home and do it tomorrow morning. I'v never (since diagnosis) really been hopeful it could happen naturally, but last week wed I was at the doc office and she was convincing me it could still happen naturally and she has seen it happen just last week. Last wed she even took an ultra because it had been so many months since my period, but if I was really early it wouldn't show on the ultra yet. I hate getting my hopes up and crashing down, which is why I never do a pregnancy test, but maybe I will do an exception just this once. It's like smth that you just hear about happening to other people.


----------



## Lunabelle

And my boobs are sore too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

They are good signs. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

Lunabelle said:


> Thanks Koj! I was catching up last night reading through the forum. Lots of people with male factor too.
> 
> I am so tempted to do a pregnancy test as I had very short bleeding sunday 1st pf March (9days ago) and my cervix is high and soft. I think i will go buy one on my way home and do it tomorrow morning. I'v never (since diagnosis) really been hopeful it could happen naturally, but last week wed I was at the doc office and she was convincing me it could still happen naturally and she has seen it happen just last week. Last wed she even took an ultra because it had been so many months since my period, but if I was really early it wouldn't show on the ultra yet. I hate getting my hopes up and crashing down, which is why I never do a pregnancy test, but maybe I will do an exception just this once. It's like smth that you just hear about happening to other people.

FX for you


----------



## Mum42crazy

koj518 said:


> @Mum42crazy Yay for 3 mature eggs!! I hope they all meet their :spermy:!

Waiting by the phone now for hopefully some good news that the swimmers have done their job!!!!! FX


----------



## koj518

Lunabelle said:


> Thanks Koj! I was catching up last night reading through the forum. Lots of people with male factor too.
> 
> I am so tempted to do a pregnancy test as I had very short bleeding sunday 1st pf March (9days ago) and my cervix is high and soft. I think i will go buy one on my way home and do it tomorrow morning. I'v never (since diagnosis) really been hopeful it could happen naturally, but last week wed I was at the doc office and she was convincing me it could still happen naturally and she has seen it happen just last week. Last wed she even took an ultra because it had been so many months since my period, but if I was really early it wouldn't show on the ultra yet. I hate getting my hopes up and crashing down, which is why I never do a pregnancy test, but maybe I will do an exception just this once. It's like smth that you just hear about happening to other people.

Oh wow! all very promising!! I've heard that chances of pregnancy are higher right after a chemical so fingers crossed for you!! I've never experienced it myself so it's definitely something that happens to other people which includes you! haha


----------



## Embies 2020

Has anyone you every experienced OHSS symptoms in the tww? Iv felt fine but crampy and backache.. then yesterday I couldn’t go for a wee properly it was like dribs & drabs thought I was getting a water infection then I got slightly bloated and my lower belly and sides are so sore I can’t touch them and sitting down feels like there’s pressure. I haven’t slept all night I couldn’t get comfy and feel uncomfortable it’s not painful really just uncomfortable. Iv called the clinic and they said to rest drink plenty and take regular paracetamol today and see how I am tomorrow. But I haven’t had ohss at all this cycle so seems weird to get it now?


----------



## koj518

Embies 2020 said:


> Has anyone you every experienced OHSS symptoms in the tww? Iv felt fine but crampy and backache.. then yesterday I couldn’t go for a wee properly it was like dribs & drabs thought I was getting a water infection then I got slightly bloated and my lower belly and sides are so sore I can’t touch them and sitting down feels like there’s pressure. I haven’t slept all night I couldn’t get comfy and feel uncomfortable it’s not painful really just uncomfortable. Iv called the clinic and they said to rest drink plenty and take regular paracetamol today and see how I am tomorrow. But I haven’t had ohss at all this cycle so seems weird to get it now?


OHSS after a fresh transfer is actually a really good sign! HCG exacerbates OHSS!! I also had OHSS after my fresh transfer success and that's what the doctor told me.
I have a good feeling about you!!
:dust:


----------



## Lunabelle

Mum42crazy said:


> I will hopefully go into the 2WW on Wednesday, FX for you!!

Good luck!!! Did they call yet?

Sounds painful embies! I was in a lot of pain for a few days after my first stimulation when i had OHSS. I can't remember exactly how long it lasted after, but I remember thinking it was longer than I would have expected. I hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I got it wrong, they will call tomorrow because it was too early to see and they don’t want to touch them in the first 24 hours, so I’ll update you all tomorrow FX 
Very nervous now, especially because I live in Italy!!! It’s a war zone here without the bombs!!


----------



## koj518

Mum42crazy said:


> So I got it wrong, they will call tomorrow because it was too early to see and they don’t want to touch them in the first 24 hours, so I’ll update you all tomorrow FX
> Very nervous now, especially because I live in Italy!!! It’s a war zone here without the bombs!!

Stay safe!!! I live in Boston where cases went from 41 yesterday to 92 today.. I can't even imagine what it's like to be living in Italy right now. Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Embies 2020

koj518 said:


> OHSS after a fresh transfer is actually a really good sign! HCG exacerbates OHSS!! I also had OHSS after my fresh transfer success and that's what the doctor told me.
> I have a good feeling about you!!
> :dust:

I’m praying it’s a good sign! the pressure has eased today Cramps & backache are still here and my belly is still sore to touch and I’m still bloated & uncomfortable so I’m still thinking ohss? Only 5 more days!!! I’m so scared to test


----------



## Mum42crazy

So out of 3 eggs, 3 fertilized!!!! Tomorrow going in for transfer!!!! I don’t know anything about the eggs, because my partner took the call because I was out!!!! So I will update tomorrow \\:D/


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!!


----------



## koj518

@Embies 2020 Good luck!!! 

@Mum42crazy :yipee: Good luck tomorrow!!! How many are you putting back in?


----------



## Mum42crazy

koj518 said:


> @Embies 2020 Good luck!!!
> 
> @Mum42crazy :yipee: Good luck tomorrow!!! How many are you putting back in?

I don’t know, I will go with the advice of the doctor, wish I had took the call!!’ Lol


----------



## Mum42crazy

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck!!

Thank you


----------



## Mum42crazy

koj518 said:


> Stay safe!!! I live in Boston where cases went from 41 yesterday to 92 today.. I can't even imagine what it's like to be living in Italy right now. Good luck tomorrow!!!

Roma is a ghost town!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

I am so scared today, I am putting a couple of 3 day embryos inside of me but I am so scared, I live in Italy the whole place is shut down, even traveling to the hospital to have them put in, needs a certificate of need to travel, my partner will not be able to come with me, I didn’t have much problems with my IVF drugs no hormones making me crazy and overly sensitive but this morning all I have done is cry!!’ Feeling completely empty and sad not the best way to go in for transfer.


----------



## koj518

@Mum42crazy I'm so sorry :( it seems so scary over there.. I have a friend who lives in Rome and she said everything but a few food markets were shutdown today.. I'm glad though that the government is taking this drastic measure to keep people safe. I hope your transfer goes smoothly today and also that Italy recovers from this situation very soon.


----------



## Mum42crazy

koj518 said:


> @Mum42crazy I'm so sorry :( it seems so scary over there.. I have a friend who lives in Rome and she said everything but a few food markets were shutdown today.. I'm glad though that the government is taking this drastic measure to keep people safe. I hope your transfer goes smoothly today and also that Italy recovers from this situation very soon.

I am in Rome too..... hoping this all passes soon!


----------



## Mum42crazy

So two made it, both grade A... two put back in!!!


----------



## koj518

@Mum42crazy :wohoo: Happy PUPO! Now relax (but do a tiny bit of walking) and go watch some good comedy and laugh a lot!!!! (all things recommended on transfer day :) )


----------



## Mum42crazy

koj518 said:


> @Mum42crazy :wohoo: Happy PUPO! Now relax (but do a tiny bit of walking) and go watch some good comedy and laugh a lot!!!! (all things recommended on transfer day :) ) I will take that advice FX


----------



## Mum42crazy

koj518 said:


> @Mum42crazy :wohoo: Happy PUPO! Now relax (but do a tiny bit of walking) and go watch some good comedy and laugh a lot!!!! (all things recommended on transfer day :) )

 I will take that advice FX!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Embies 2020

Good luck mum42crazy!! Two good grade embryos xx


----------



## Lunabelle

GOod luck mom42crazy!!! I 'm hoping for a BFP for you! 

I think my AF is gna show up very soon!!! I am so excited to start!! But at the same time so worried as we are in belgium and all around us countries are closing schools etc so i am worried I would start the meds and not be able to complete the cycle. But I feel reassured hearing you have been able to go through it in italy!


----------



## Lunabelle

Seems like we won't be able to start now, everything is being suspended for the time being. I am waiting for a call to confirm. 

What about you guys?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry you won't be able to start :(


----------



## koj518

Lunabelle said:


> Seems like we won't be able to start now, everything is being suspended for the time being. I am waiting for a call to confirm.
> 
> What about you guys?

Oh no :( I'm so sorry.... we wait wait wait forever and you never expect things like this could also add on to the wait. I hope this goes away soon and you're able to start asap.


----------



## Lunabelle

They never called me back from the hospital but I suppose it's off for now then. When I tried calling them again they had left already.

I was so excited about the thought of a christmas baby, but a spring baby would be closer to when my DD was born so would work better with clothes as long as it's a girl too :p

I'm just wondering if I should go pick up the meds anyways as I don't know where it is manufactured if there could then be a shortage when I could actually start... I dont want there to be anything else stopping us anymore...


----------



## Mum42crazy

Lunabelle said:


> GOod luck mom42crazy!!! I 'm hoping for a BFP for you!
> 
> I think my AF is gna show up very soon!!! I am so excited to start!! But at the same time so worried as we are in belgium and all around us countries are closing schools etc so i am worried I would start the meds and not be able to complete the cycle. But I feel reassured hearing you have been able to go through it in italy!

Our hospital which was public kept open for us and on going treatments people that had already started, but no new cycles :(


----------



## Mum42crazy

Lunabelle said:


> They never called me back from the hospital but I suppose it's off for now then. When I tried calling them again they had left already.
> 
> I was so excited about the thought of a christmas baby, but a spring baby would be closer to when my DD was born so would work better with clothes as long as it's a girl too :p
> 
> I'm just wondering if I should go pick up the meds anyways as I don't know where it is manufactured if there could then be a shortage when I could actually start... I dont want there to be anything else stopping us anymore...

That’s bad that you’ve had no contact :(


----------



## Lunabelle

Ah so annoying being put on hold, but oh well maybe it is for the better. As long as this virus goes away by the summer... [-o&lt;


----------



## LadyVictoria

Lunabelle said:


> Ah so annoying being put on hold, but oh well maybe it is for the better. As long as this virus goes away by the summer... [-o&lt;

So sorry to hear that your plans have been delayed. My anxiety level is through the roof, especially because it's really shifted my work plans. I work at a large university and students will be taking classes online for the rest of the semester. My IVF Center is keeping up with ASRM updates and recommendations, so currently they are moving forward with all scheduled procedures but ask patients with any cold or flu symptoms to postpone and refrain from coming to the office. So there's lots of pressure to stay healthy over these next 11 days to make it to transfer and then afterwards because then I'll either be pregnant or planning for another transfer in the future.

There are no reported cases in my region yet, but NYC is downstate from me and it's spreading there. It's just a matter of time before local reported cases become the talk of all the news channels.

@Mum42crazy Wishing you the best in your TWW. It feels so crazy to be trying to get pregnant when the world is in this chaotic state. I never would have imagined that this exciting time would be totally overshadowed by a global pandemic. Can't we have a break!?!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@LadyVictoria I'm sorry you're having so much anxiety. Prayed that you will make it to transfer. <3


----------



## Mum42crazy

It’s making the 2WW really slow, I had planned a few lunch dates with friends over this weekend to keep me from reading everything on the internet about 3 day transfers, 2 embryos twins?, advanced age figures of a good outcome, you name I’ve googled it which is sometimes really depressing!!!! Trying to stay productive in the house is nearly impossible. Then it’s the I need to go to the supermarket to get a few bits ( I need some fresh air) but then should I just Incase I get sick? I really sorry if you have to stop IVF for this time but it’s not easy to be “alone” trying to get though it..... I don’t know the world has gone crazy!!! My beta test should be on the 24 but I will start testing sooner only because I have nothing else to do, and I did take one yesterday only to see if the trigger shot had left my system and it was completely blank.... so I think I will start to test from....? I don’t know any thoughts?


----------



## Lunabelle

At my last FET I started testing either on the thu or fr when my beta test was on a tuesday as well ( i checked the 24th is a tuesday) and I had a faint positive on the fr and positive on sat, then negative on sun and mon I didn't test anymore. Doing it too early will probably just cause stress as you won't be able to see it yet.


----------



## Lunabelle

Ladyvictoria, I hope you will be ok till the transfer! How are you doing with the stimulation?


----------



## Embies 2020

Hi ladies, 

I’m still suffering with ohss and ended up going to the hospital on Thursday but hopefully it will start to clear but Iv been told it could take weeks! The hospital did a test it was a blue dye but the doctor said it was a strong line and congratulated us but said to still test Monday and call the clinic.. well we tested a day early and this is what we got


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## koj518

@Embies 2020 I knew it!!! That's a dye stealer!! Congrats!!!!!!

@Lunabelle I hope the clinic gets back to you soon and that you get to start your cycle as soon as possible!!

@LadyVictoria Stay isolated!! It's the best way to stay virus free.. Good luck!!

@Mum42crazy how's your TWW going? Do you have an idea when you'll start testing?


----------



## Mum42crazy

Embies 2020 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I’m still suffering with ohss and ended up going to the hospital on Thursday but hopefully it will start to clear but Iv been told it could take weeks! The hospital did a test it was a blue dye but the doctor said it was a strong line and congratulated us but said to still test Monday and call the clinic.. well we tested a day early and this is what we got
> 
> View attachment 1080096

Congratulations a beautiful BFP


----------



## Mum42crazy

koj518 said:


> @Embies 2020 I knew it!!! That's a dye stealer!! Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> @Lunabelle I hope the clinic gets back to you soon and that you get to start your cycle as soon as possible!!
> 
> @LadyVictoria Stay isolated!! It's the best way to stay virus free.. Good luck!!
> 
> I am testing lol, I have no trigger shot left so I have some cheap ones, so I have tested in the morning and afternoon but to be honest I know I won’t get anything yet so I’m not disappointed if it’s blank, also my wee is so weak it just looks like water because I keep needing to go. Plus and I am very embarrassed about this but why not, I was in bed last night and I must have been dreaming I was on the loo, well you can guess the rest, I was so upset I have never not (even completely drunk) got up for the loo!!’ I do have a 4 kids so sneezing and coughing has to be a legs crossed thing.... I woke up and ran to the loo, bless my partner he just cleaned up, wiped away my embarrassed tears and tucked me back up in bed!!!’ Now I know going to the loo a lot could be you are pregnant but I think the incident we will call it was just complete exhaustion.
> I hope that never happens again!!!
> 
> @Mum42crazy how's your TWW going? Do you have an idea when you'll start testing?


----------



## Mum42crazy

I am testing lol, I have no trigger shot left so I have some cheap ones, so I have tested in the morning and afternoon but to be honest I know I won’t get anything yet so I’m not disappointed if it’s blank, also my wee is so weak it just looks like water because I keep needing to go. Plus and I am very embarrassed about this but why not, I was in bed last night and I must have been dreaming I was on the loo, well you can guess the rest, I was so upset I have never not (even completely drunk) got up for the loo!!’ I do have a 4 kids so sneezing and coughing has to be a legs crossed thing.... I woke up and ran to the loo, bless my partner he just cleaned up, wiped away my embarrassed tears and tucked me back up in bed!!!’ Now I know going to the loo a lot could be you are pregnant but I think the incident we will call it was just complete exhaustion. 
I hope that never happens again!!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> @LadyVictoria I'm sorry you're having so much anxiety. Prayed that you will make it to transfer. <3

Thank you so much, I appreciate that. 



Lunabelle said:


> Ladyvictoria, I hope you will be ok till the transfer! How are you doing with the stimulation?

Thank you. I'm doing a frozen transfer so my stims days are behind me, thankfully. I start Endometrin and PIO injections on Friday. 



Embies 2020 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I’m still suffering with ohss and ended up going to the hospital on Thursday but hopefully it will start to clear but Iv been told it could take weeks! The hospital did a test it was a blue dye but the doctor said it was a strong line and congratulated us but said to still test Monday and call the clinic.. well we tested a day early and this is what we got
> 
> View attachment 1080096

Congratulations on your BFP! I hope you start to feel better soon. 



koj518 said:


> @LadyVictoria Stay isolated!! It's the best way to stay virus free.. Good luck!!

I didn't go anywhere this weekend and only left the house today for my lining check and blood work appointment. I am working from home today but may need to go into the office here and there over the next few weeks. My supervisor has been really wonderful about taking precautions and being flexible with me, which I appreciate. 

My RE assured me that it's safe to move forward with our transfer next Tuesday so I am just trusting that we'll be alright. My lining was trilaminar and over 8mm so everything looks good there. I will continue to take estradiol and then start Endometrin + PIO this Friday morning. My excitement is starting to come back despite my anxiety.


----------



## Mum42crazy

LadyVictoria said:


> Thank you so much, I appreciate that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm doing a frozen transfer so my stims days are behind me, thankfully. I start Endometrin and PIO injections on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP! I hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go anywhere this weekend and only left the house today for my lining check and blood work appointment. I am working from home today but may need to go into the office here and there over the next few weeks. My supervisor has been really wonderful about taking precautions and being flexible with me, which I appreciate.
> 
> My RE assured me that it's safe to move forward with our transfer next Tuesday so I am just trusting that we'll be alright. My lining was trilaminar and over 8mm so everything looks good there. I will continue to take estradiol and then start Endometrin + PIO this Friday morning. My excitement is starting to come back despite my anxiety.

FX that your anxiety stays away, and your transfer will be an easy and straightforward event that will lead to that BFP!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

I am bored!!! Lockdown is terrible, looking for every single sign of being pregnant but obviously I won’t have any yet, every single pinch or cramp has my heart leaping what if that was one implanting? , my nipples are sensitive but I think they have been like that for the past few week but is that a good thing?, have slight back pain is that my period coming? What does progesterone really do? All these stupid questions. Aaaarrrgggg I wish this virus thing will just do one, so I can work and not think about it!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That must be really difficult :hugs:


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats embies that's a beautiful BFP!! 
I hope you're going to be feeling better soon, it's lasting so long! 

Mum42crazy, so looks like we will be under lockdown soon as well, as french have just announced their lockdown. It must be hard staying inside the house for so long. I just bought some gardening supplies so that will take a lot of my time. I really hope we will see some results with all these stricter measures, and soon we will all be able to continue life as normal. I hope soon you will have a BFP and it will bring you joy in the middle of all of this. 

Ladyvictoria, that is exciting just one week to go!


----------



## koj518

@Mum42crazy what a sweet man! I really need to work on my pelvic floor exercises... I only pushed 1 baby out and I already need to cross my legs when I sneeze, cough, laugh real hard.... Ugh the lockdown... I'm also stuck at the house and it already feels like torture.. I hope this all blows over soon!!! 

@LadyVictoria All sounds perfect!! you're only a week away!!

@Lunabelle you're in France? That's so cool!! Looks like we have quite the international bunch here!

As for me, I have my first OB appointment tomorrow (graduated my IVF clinic last week). I have no clue what they're gonna do as it's too early to hear the baby with a doppler at this point.. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope your appointment goes well


----------



## Embies 2020

Hi ladies! 
Thank you everyone for all the congratulations it hasn’t sunk in yet as we’re taking it one day at a time and trying not to get too excited just yet.. it is early days after all. 
I hope your all well tho. 
Mum42crazy- I hope lock down isn’t too bad for you, we was told by Boris last night that pregnant women should isolate for 12 weeks and that we are now classed as high risk. 
I’m absolutely crapping myself now it’s so scary as they don’t know much about the virus or the effect on babies yet Iv tried to order my shopping online antibac food and stuff like that and I can’t get a delivery until 7th April!! In Asda Tesco or Sainsbury’s and collection dates are longer it’s absolutely ridiculous! 
Koj581- I hope your appointment goes well let us know xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm in the UK time. It is a worrying time isn't it. Stay safe :hug:


----------



## Embies 2020

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm in the UK time. It is a worrying time isn't it. Stay safe :hug:

It’s crazy isn’t it! People are panic buying which is fine but their getting so much at once there isn’t anything left for the rest of us and because I haven’t been well I haven’t bought anything!! My hubby is taking me Tesco and home bargains later to try and get a few bits I’m hoping it’s quieter but we’re planning on being really quick and I’m wearing a scarf probably sounds drastic I know but I’m just too worried at the moment to take any chances xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Embies 2020 said:


> It’s crazy isn’t it! People are panic buying which is fine but their getting so much at once there isn’t anything left for the rest of us and because I haven’t been well I haven’t bought anything!! My hubby is taking me Tesco and home bargains later to try and get a few bits I’m hoping it’s quieter but we’re planning on being really quick and I’m wearing a scarf probably sounds drastic I know but I’m just too worried at the moment to take any chances xx

I hope you manage to find some things. Some people seem to have really taken it to the extreme with panic buying and leaving nothing for the rest of us who need to just buy their things as usual


----------



## koj518

Thanks ladies. The appt was just for baseline bloodwork and vitals. Sounds like our office is only going to see patients in person for scans and necessary procedures. All other well-check appointments will be done over teleconference and I will only see my OB in person every 8 weeks. Also as of now, my DH will not be able to come to any of the scans with me. The only visitor they are allowing right now is your +1 for delivery. 

Sad, but it must be done!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Wow, it’s getting crazy, I really don’t know what’s happening in the UK but here in Italy everyone is just taking what they need, really the shelves are full, the only thing I could get the other day was chicken. Masks and antibacterial gel has been sold out for 4 weeks, but washing your hands is just as good. 
my kids are now having online lessons, which is fun for them, I have to make sure I am not in my dressing gown lol.

I feel empty today, I have this gut feeling that not one of the embryos have attached I normally know when I am pregnant but still early days, Only 5 after transfer. Would love to have a line on Thursday as it Father’s Day here but not holding out much hope. I even treated myself to a very very very small glass of wine, I know I know but I was like I need to think like I did with the others no really knowing till AF was due!!! But it was my one and only in 3 months!!!!!! And I enjoyed all the probably 5 sips of it ( told you is was vvvvvv small) keep safe all, and wash your hands :)


----------



## Lunabelle

koj518 said:


> @Mum42crazy what a sweet man! I really need to work on my pelvic floor exercises... I only pushed 1 baby out and I already need to cross my legs when I sneeze, cough, laugh real hard.... Ugh the lockdown... I'm also stuck at the house and it already feels like torture.. I hope this all blows over soon!!!
> 
> @LadyVictoria All sounds perfect!! you're only a week away!!
> 
> @Lunabelle you're in France? That's so cool!! Looks like we have quite the international bunch here!
> 
> As for me, I have my first OB appointment tomorrow (graduated my IVF clinic last week). I have no clue what they're gonna do as it's too early to hear the baby with a doppler at this point.. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


I am in belgium, I was just mentioning the french lockdown as belgium usually follows and sure enough we are under lockdown now.

So I think people are buying a lot so they wouldn't need to go shopping so much during the virus. We bought some non perishable items in Jan, before everything got crazy and now when we wanted to get a few things the shops were so bare. No flour, yeast, even fresh items, pasta... i am gna do a shop online next week and see when we will be able to get it. We are ok for a little while, I wouldn't really want to go shopping in the middle of all of this. we generally only have a few days worth of food and I cook a lot from fresh ingredients so we had very little cans or anything like that, now I have decided to always keep a little reserve for our family for emergencies. 

If anyone has any good recipes for making bread without yeast and eggs let me know


----------



## koj518

@Lunabelle glad you've been prepared!! Do you have baking soda? You could make Irish soda bread.. Amazingly Easy Irish Soda Bread Recipe


----------



## Mum42crazy

Very tweaked but what do you think?????


----------



## Mum42crazy

The original


----------



## koj518

Mum42crazy said:


> View attachment 1080196
> The original

I see something!!!! Hopefully the beginning of a bfp!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something! Good luck :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I did put it up on the March 2WW but took it down, I don’t see the line now am hour later, the photos where done in the test window but now an hour has passed and it’s like it’s disappeared or my eye won’t let me see a line now!!! I’d rather tell you guys and wait for a better test result tomorrow than getting my hopes up!! I mean I do see a shadow Now but not enough for me too get to excited. FX for tomorrow’s FRER


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I just did another and blank!! So I’ll just wait now.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I just did another and blank!! So I’ll just wait now.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Just popping in to share that my FET for 3/24 was cancelled yesterday due to all of the COVID-19 madness. While I'm still sad and disappointed and angry at the world, I know it's better this way. I want to be happy when I finally become pregnant for the first time, and I had been full of anxiety over the past two weeks as things have developed. While my clinic said to call back on CD1 to see when we can move forward, I plan to ask if we can try later this summer like August/September. I wish you all health and happiness.


----------



## koj518

LadyVictoria said:


> Just popping in to share that my FET for 3/24 was cancelled yesterday due to all of the COVID-19 madness. While I'm still sad and disappointed and angry at the world, I know it's better this way. I want to be happy when I finally become pregnant for the first time, and I had been full of anxiety over the past two weeks as things have developed. While my clinic said to call back on CD1 to see when we can move forward, I plan to ask if we can try later this summer like August/September. I wish you all health and happiness.

I'm so sorry :( this is heartbreaking.. I hope you can do a transfer as soon as things calm down.. :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

LadyVictoria said:


> Just popping in to share that my FET for 3/24 was cancelled yesterday due to all of the COVID-19 madness. While I'm still sad and disappointed and angry at the world, I know it's better this way. I want to be happy when I finally become pregnant for the first time, and I had been full of anxiety over the past two weeks as things have developed. While my clinic said to call back on CD1 to see when we can move forward, I plan to ask if we can try later this summer like August/September. I wish you all health and happiness.

Oh I am so sorry!!!!! That suck and is heartbreaking!!!! I have no word to say!!! Sending hugs


----------



## Mum42crazy

So did a FRER 6dp and nothing nada!! I also did with the same pee on the cheap strips but also nothing, so I guess that other test was just too much tweaking or something. I’m down about it as it’s Father’s Day it would have been awesome to have a positive test. I still don’t feel pregnant, I have been using google and most 3dt are not get a faint line till day 7 or even up to day 11dp. So still fingers crossed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

LadyVictoria said:


> Just popping in to share that my FET for 3/24 was cancelled yesterday due to all of the COVID-19 madness. While I'm still sad and disappointed and angry at the world, I know it's better this way. I want to be happy when I finally become pregnant for the first time, and I had been full of anxiety over the past two weeks as things have developed. While my clinic said to call back on CD1 to see when we can move forward, I plan to ask if we can try later this summer like August/September. I wish you all health and happiness.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## koj518

@Mum42crazy have you tested since??


----------



## Mum42crazy

I’ve just tested, Mother’s Day and all that completely blank of a second line well my brain keeps saying a vvvvvvvv faint line but I’ve check a million time and it’s just my mind playing tricks on me, I am 10 days post 3 day transfer. I don’t have any symptoms at all, unless they or one took their sweet time to implant I am going with a fail. I have googled that 3 days can take a while but using A FRER I would have expected to see a (real) line by now, I have my beta on Tuesday and I won’t test till then.


----------



## koj518

@Mum42crazy I hope there's a vvvvv faint line! Good luck for your beta test on Tuesday!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mum42crazy said:


> I’ve just tested, Mother’s Day and all that completely blank of a second line well my brain keeps saying a vvvvvvvv faint line but I’ve check a million time and it’s just my mind playing tricks on me, I am 10 days post 3 day transfer. I don’t have any symptoms at all, unless they or one took their sweet time to implant I am going with a fail. I have googled that 3 days can take a while but using A FRER I would have expected to see a (real) line by now, I have my beta on Tuesday and I won’t test till then.

Best of luck to you!

Just popped in for an update:
I just got off the phone with our IVF Center and they are resuming all procedures starting mid April, which I think seems way too soon. They offered a 5/13 transfer date (with no guarantees regarding future cancellations), but we declined it. Between our governor and the surgeon general saying that this is going to get worse before it gets better, I can’t imagine going back on birth control, lupron, and estradiol all for it to be cancelled again, which is a real possibility. We are far from being out of the woods with this virus and I just can’t see things being much better so soon. We’d prefer to plan for August or September so we’ll call back in June to see when they can book us then. I really hope and pray that we’re in a better place by then.


----------



## koj518

LadyVictoria said:


> Best of luck to you!
> 
> Just popped in for an update:
> I just got off the phone with our IVF Center and they are resuming all procedures starting mid April, which I think seems way too soon. They offered a 5/13 transfer date (with no guarantees regarding future cancellations), but we declined it. Between our governor and the surgeon general saying that this is going to get worse before it gets better, I can’t imagine going back on birth control, lupron, and estradiol all for it to be cancelled again, which is a real possibility. We are far from being out of the woods with this virus and I just can’t see things being much better so soon. We’d prefer to plan for August or September so we’ll call back in June to see when they can book us then. I really hope and pray that we’re in a better place by then.

I think you made the right and brave decision. I can't recall where you're based but in the US they are expecting this to peak in May. I think we'll know more in another month how this is going to go.. Hopefully you'll be able to make a more informed decision then! Sending you lots of warm thoughts.


----------



## Mum42crazy

My IVF story has come to an end, I had a negative Beta yesterday only <2.0 so I stopped everything and AF has showed up this morning. For me I think this is the end of the line, as I said before we did get the shocking news that his sperm has returned in the middle of everything so we will try the old fashioned way. Although I’m not to hopeful because I had beautiful embryos put in but I’m lucky that I do have a plan B I think it would be worse if we could only do IVF because of these stressful times we don’t know how to we survive with money if we can’t open soon the pub. I wish everyone the best of luck, I hope all your IVF treatments get back on track and are all successful big hug!!! I will keep an eye on this thread!!


----------



## koj518

Mum42crazy said:


> My IVF story has come to an end, I had a negative Beta yesterday only <2.0 so I stopped everything and AF has showed up this morning. For me I think this is the end of the line, as I said before we did get the shocking news that his sperm has returned in the middle of everything so we will try the old fashioned way. Although I’m not to hopeful because I had beautiful embryos put in but I’m lucky that I do have a plan B I think it would be worse if we could only do IVF because of these stressful times we don’t know how to we survive with money if we can’t open soon the pub. I wish everyone the best of luck, I hope all your IVF treatments get back on track and are all successful big hug!!! I will keep an eye on this thread!!

I'm so sorry the embryos did not take.. but as you said there is always hope now that your DH's swimmers have returned! Wishing you the best of luck. Keep us posted!! xoxo


----------



## Mum42crazy

Me again, I stopped progesterone and have had a little bit of blood only when I wipe (tmi sorry) I was expecting AF type symptoms to start but I woke up this morning with pain in my hip left side and I thought I must have banged it last night, but no bruise which is strange as a bruise easily, and as the day has gone on I’ve had pain on my left side I guess where my ovary is and it’s getting increasingly more painful, I do not have any normal AF pains like backache so just wondering if anyone has had this type of side affect.


----------



## koj518

Mum42crazy said:


> Me again, I stopped progesterone and have had a little bit of blood only when I wipe (tmi sorry) I was expecting AF type symptoms to start but I woke up this morning with pain in my hip left side and I thought I must have banged it last night, but no bruise which is strange as a bruise easily, and as the day has gone on I’ve had pain on my left side I guess where my ovary is and it’s getting increasingly more painful, I do not have any normal AF pains like backache so just wondering if anyone has had this type of side affect.

I have no advice unfortunately, but I hope you find your answer soon!!


----------



## mimi4

Mum42crazy said:


> My IVF story has come to an end, I had a negative Beta yesterday only <2.0 so I stopped everything and AF has showed up this morning. For me I think this is the end of the line, as I said before we did get the shocking news that his sperm has returned in the middle of everything so we will try the old fashioned way. Although I’m not to hopeful because I had beautiful embryos put in but I’m lucky that I do have a plan B I think it would be worse if we could only do IVF because of these stressful times we don’t know how to we survive with money if we can’t open soon the pub. I wish everyone the best of luck, I hope all your IVF treatments get back on track and are all successful big hug!!! I will keep an eye on this thread!!

I am sorry your treatment did not work, but it means you are closer to your success. All the best


----------



## Embies 2020

Mum42crazy said:


> Me again, I stopped progesterone and have had a little bit of blood only when I wipe (tmi sorry) I was expecting AF type symptoms to start but I woke up this morning with pain in my hip left side and I thought I must have banged it last night, but no bruise which is strange as a bruise easily, and as the day has gone on I’ve had pain on my left side I guess where my ovary is and it’s getting increasingly more painful, I do not have any normal AF pains like backache so just wondering if anyone has had this type of side affect.

Hi mum42crazy, 

I am so sorry to hear your cycle hasn’t worked I’m gutted for you.. hope your doing as well as can be expected xx


----------



## Embies 2020

Hi ladies,

I hope your all doing well and are keeping safe in these uncertain times xx


----------



## Lunabelle

Sorry mum42crazy that your transfer didn't work.

I found this site which released recommendations about resuming IVF treatments which may be of interest to those waiting.

https://www.asrm.org/news-and-publications/covid-19/

We have also decided to try naturally while we are waiting for IVF, which is at the same time something to look forward to and heartbreaking as I remember the agony of the dissapointment after disappointment when we were last actively trying. 

Good luck for everyone and I hope you stay safe xx


----------



## Embies 2020

Hi ladies, 

I hope your all well and coping okay I’m this covid19 nightmare.. 
just wanted to update you all I went for my 7 week scan at my fertility clinic and found out we was having twins!! Went for my 10 week scan Friday and both are doing really well only another 2 weeks now until my 3 month scan then we can finally tell people xx


----------



## koj518

Embies 2020 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope your all well and coping okay I’m this covid19 nightmare..
> just wanted to update you all I went for my 7 week scan at my fertility clinic and found out we was having twins!! Went for my 10 week scan Friday and both are doing really well only another 2 weeks now until my 3 month scan then we can finally tell people xx

WOW!!! congratulations! How many embryos did you transfer? do you know if they're fraternal or identical? so exciting!!!!


----------



## Embies 2020

koj518 said:


> WOW!!! congratulations! How many embryos did you transfer? do you know if they're fraternal or identical? so exciting!!!!

hi! Their fraternal we had two embryos put back xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Congratulations @Embies 2020 ! That's amazing :)

I know it's been a while since I've popped in, I really just needed time to process my feelings around our cancelled transfer and the upheaval of our lives due to COVID-19. 

After much flip flopping and agonizing over the pros and cons when we learned our IVF Center was resuming procedures, my husband and I have decided to reschedule our transfer. I've had to accept that, if successful, this won't be the pregnancy that I anticipated and always dreamed of, but this virus isn't going anywhere and we can't wait forever. I'm trying not to get too excited since we saw how quickly it was all snatched away last time, but it's hard not to catch my husband's giddiness about it. I called this morning and they are currently scheduling transfers for the week of June 22. They will call back on Thursday with our schedule! :happydance:


----------



## LadyVictoria

We are officially scheduled for a frozen transfer on 6/23! My husband is excited. I will be too once our embaby is on board. I can't help but think about potentially getting cancelled again, it won't allow me to get excited.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck :)

Thank you!


----------



## koj518

LadyVictoria said:


> We are officially scheduled for a frozen transfer on 6/23! My husband is excited. I will be too once our embaby is on board. I can't help but think about potentially getting cancelled again, it won't allow me to get excited.

Good luck!! and you're absolutely right. Who knows when this will all end, and we can't just put life on hold! So very excited for you!


----------



## LadyVictoria

koj518 said:


> Good luck!! and you're absolutely right. Who knows when this will all end, and we can't just put life on hold! So very excited for you!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Flueky88

I'm very excited for your transfer!


----------



## Audrey2108

Hey everyone! Joining in. I’m getting ready to begin the journey that is IVF! We would have started a couple months ago but Covid-19 put everything on hold for a little bit. But once AF shows we’ll get to starting!
Hopefully everyone is staying healthy and is having luck!

Your age/partner’s age: I’m 26 and he’s 28

Baby #: 1

Cycles TTC: 15

Current CD/DPO: CD 36

Usual cycle length: 36 - 40 Days

Ovulation date or procedure (and what kind): No idea OD, waiting to get bloodwork done for protocol

POAS/Beta day: ?

Known fertility issues: Don’t ovulate when I should, blockages in both tubes at the entrance of the uterus

Trying anything new this month?: They just opened up elective procedures in my area after the Covid-19 lockdowns!


----------



## Shey

Hi ladies! Me and my husband are starting IVF this month, as I had my tubes tied 5 yrs ago after I had my 2nd baby. I can't get them reversed cause of how much was cut. So we are trying IVF for the first time. We went on Wednesday for our test results and I have eggs of a 25 year old and my husband has a lot of swimmers. My doctor put me on weight loss med for the month to help lose some weight. I have gained 19 lbs since the virus. So I need to lose the weight. I have a son(by my ex-bf) that is almost 12 years old and a 5 year old daughter(hubby's). After I had my daughter back in 2015 I was forced to have a tubal ligation cause at the time I was living with my parents and my mom didn't want no more kids in the house so she forced me to have my tubes tied and one other thing which I don't really like talking about, cause I get judged for it. So hubby and I and my son are currently in a hotel, due to the fact that my mom was drunk and assaulted me. We are hoping by next month to be in our own place and more. (PLS NO JUDGING)

Your age/partner’s age: I'm 37 and my hubby is 42

Baby #:3 for me and #7 for hubby

Cycles TTC: since 2016

Current CD/DPO:CD 22

Usual cycle length:30-33

Ovulation date or procedure (and what kind):IVF

POAS/Beta day:IDK yet

Known fertility issues: Tubal Ligation and weight and Endometriosis

Trying anything new this month?renatal vitamins, weight loss meds,IVF


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> I'm very excited for your transfer!

Thank you! I am cautiously optimistic and will allow full on excitement once our embaby comes home with us this time! lol How are you doing? I hope that all is well.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Audrey2108 said:


> Hey everyone! Joining in. I’m getting ready to begin the journey that is IVF! We would have started a couple months ago but Covid-19 put everything on hold for a little bit. But once AF shows we’ll get to starting!
> Hopefully everyone is staying healthy and is having luck!
> 
> Your age/partner’s age: I’m 26 and he’s 28
> 
> Baby #: 1
> 
> Cycles TTC: 15
> 
> Current CD/DPO: CD 36
> 
> Usual cycle length: 36 - 40 Days
> 
> Ovulation date or procedure (and what kind): No idea OD, waiting to get bloodwork done for protocol
> 
> POAS/Beta day: ? *Pee On A Stick (pregnancy test) or Beta blood test date to confirm pregnancy. *
> 
> Known fertility issues: Don’t ovulate when I should, blockages in both tubes at the entrance of the uterus
> 
> Trying anything new this month?: They just opened up elective procedures in my area after the Covid-19 lockdowns!

Welcome! The virus really threw off a lot of people's plans for fertility treatment. Wishing you the best of luck as you start your protocol! I remember feeling so overwhelmed, but you learn and get the hang of it as you go.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Shey said:


> Hi ladies! Me and my husband are starting IVF this month, as I had my tubes tied 5 yrs ago after I had my 2nd baby. I can't get them reversed cause of how much was cut. So we are trying IVF for the first time. We went on Wednesday for our test results and I have eggs of a 25 year old and my husband has a lot of swimmers. My doctor put me on weight loss med for the month to help lose some weight. I have gained 19 lbs since the virus. So I need to lose the weight. I have a son(by my ex-bf) that is almost 12 years old and a 5 year old daughter(hubby's). After I had my daughter back in 2015 I was forced to have a tubal ligation cause at the time I was living with my parents and my mom didn't want no more kids in the house so she forced me to have my tubes tied and one other thing which I don't really like talking about, cause I get judged for it. So hubby and I and my son are currently in a hotel, due to the fact that my mom was drunk and assaulted me. We are hoping by next month to be in our own place and more. (PLS NO JUDGING)
> 
> Your age/partner’s age: I'm 37 and my hubby is 42
> 
> Baby #:3 for me and #7 for hubby
> 
> Cycles TTC: since 2016
> 
> Current CD/DPO:CD 22
> 
> Usual cycle length:30-33
> 
> Ovulation date or procedure (and what kind):IVF
> 
> POAS/Beta day:IDK yet
> 
> Known fertility issues: Tubal Ligation and weight and Endometriosis
> 
> Trying anything new this month?:prenatal vitamins, weight loss meds,IVF

It sounds like you've been through so much. I wish you the best on your weight loss and IVF journey!


----------



## koj518

@Audrey2108 and @Shey welcome!! I wish both of you the best of luck!!


----------



## Azasha

Hi ladies!

Mind if I join in?

Your age/partner’s age: *31/33*

Baby #: *1*

Cycles TTC: *since 2014 (actively 2017)*

Current CD/DPO: *CD23/4 Days post Day5 blastocyst transfer*

Usual cycle length: *35 ~ 42 days*

Ovulation date or procedure (and what kind):* #1 IVF with ICSI (17 eggs)*

POAS/Beta day: *Not due yet*

Known fertility issues: *PCOS*

Trying anything new this month?: *It's my first time doing IVF after a failed IUI #1 back in May 2019 & miscarriage in Nov 2019 (Natural cycle) but current on PV progesterone cream, PO Progesterone twice daily, Folic Acid & on HL for 20 days since Egg Retrieval (25th April 2020).*

*Was on for Stim #1st cycle (CD3 - 13th April 2020)*
*175iu Gonal-F (900iu+450iu+300iu+150iu Pen used)
Orgalutran 0.25iu x 8 vials
Ovidrel Pen (Trigger Shot)*

Oocyte size scan before trigger shot (they are scan 2 days before the procedure, they might continue growing): *20.5mm, 20.5mm, 20mm, 19mm, 19mm, 19mm, 18mm & more*

Uterine lining: *10.5mm tri-laminar layer*

Currently trying to stay sane for the moment. Lol! With this Covid19 situation, its pretty rough.. can't go out for a walk.. I'm like being soaked up at home, laying around.. 17,500 cases here in Singapore. Mostly foreign workers.. wishing a smooth recovery for them.

I've been having cramps, twitches on my lower abdomen day 2-3 post transfer.. slight spotting, not sure if its due to the procedure. Bad bad bloated post Egg retrieval but better now..

To any ladies who has experience, i would appreciate your advice.. Thank you!

Was happy to know we had 12 eggs went to Blastocyst stage, 8 are the bestest quality.. we had 1 put in on 30th April 2020..

Any idea when can i POAS?

Please check my blog for follow up & detailed procedures done.


----------



## Bevziibubble

<3


----------



## LadyVictoria

Azasha said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Mind if I join in?
> 
> Your age/partner’s age: *31/33*
> 
> Baby #: *1*
> 
> Cycles TTC: *since 2014 (actively 2017)*
> 
> Current CD/DPO: *CD23/4 Days post Day5 blastocyst transfer*
> 
> Usual cycle length: *35 ~ 42 days*
> 
> Ovulation date or procedure (and what kind):* #1 IVF with ICSI (17 eggs)*
> 
> POAS/Beta day: *Not due yet*
> 
> Known fertility issues: *PCOS*
> 
> Trying anything new this month?: *It's my first time doing IVF after a failed IUI #1 back in May 2019 & miscarriage in Nov 2019 (Natural cycle) but current on PV progesterone cream, PO Progesterone twice daily, Folic Acid & on HL for 20 days since Egg Retrieval (25th April 2020).*
> 
> *Was on for Stim #1st cycle (CD3 - 13th April 2020)*
> *175iu Gonal-F (900iu+450iu+300iu+150iu Pen used)
> Orgalutran 0.25iu x 8 vials
> Ovidrel Pen (Trigger Shot)*
> 
> Oocyte size scan before trigger shot (they are scan 2 days before the procedure, they might continue growing): *20.5mm, 20.5mm, 20mm, 19mm, 19mm, 19mm, 18mm & more*
> 
> Uterine lining: *10.5mm tri-laminar layer*
> 
> Currently trying to stay sane for the moment. Lol! With this Covid19 situation, its pretty rough.. can't go out for a walk.. I'm like being soaked up at home, laying around.. 17,500 cases here in Singapore. Mostly foreign workers.. wishing a smooth recovery for them.
> 
> I've been having cramps, twitches on my lower abdomen day 2-3 post transfer.. slight spotting, not sure if its due to the procedure. Bad bad bloated post Egg retrieval but better now..
> 
> To any ladies who has experience, i would appreciate your advice.. Thank you!
> 
> Was happy to know we had 12 eggs went to Blastocyst stage, 8 are the bestest quality.. we had 1 put in on 30th April 2020..
> 
> Any idea when can i POAS?
> 
> Please check my blog for follow up & detailed procedures done.

Wishing you the best of luck when you POAS! I didn't get to do a fresh transfer due to my estrogen being too high (and I was in no shape to with OHSS) so I don't have any advice there. 

We have 12 highly graded 5-day embryos waiting for us and I planned on taking a pregnancy test a week after our transfer day. 7dp5dt equates to 12dpo, which is when I was testing when we were trying naturally. It's pretty safe to say that you'll get some kind of line by that point and some people get them much earlier. When do you go in for your blood pregnancy test?


----------



## Audrey2108

I scheduled my first sounding appointment for next Monday! I’m so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Azasha

LadyVictoria said:


> Wishing you the best of luck when you POAS! I didn't get to do a fresh transfer due to my estrogen being too high (and I was in no shape to with OHSS) so I don't have any advice there.
> 
> We have 12 highly graded 5-day embryos waiting for us and I planned on taking a pregnancy test a week after our transfer day. 7dp5dt equates to 12dpo, which is when I was testing when we were trying naturally. It's pretty safe to say that you'll get some kind of line by that point and some people get them much earlier. When do you go in for your blood pregnancy test?

Hi LadyVictoria!:hugs2:

I will be going in for blood test on *14th May 2020*, which makes it *14dp5dt*. I had OHSS as well but it was mild that the dr advice me to eat alot of protein food and pump in fluid 2L at least daily. 

Today I am feeling alright.. peed 7 times last night, 6 times today, mixed diarrhoea & constipated at the same time.. weird system..:oops: boobs are aching and abdo cramping still.. today is *6dp5dt*, i had a sharp poking sensation lower abdomen last night, more to the left. Craved fried chicken. Lol!!! I know its too early to test. Was dumb to test 5dp5dt, definitely BFN [-X and i should stop wasting my sticks till 7dp5dt if i'm strong enough. Lol! 

Wishing that you will have a smooth journey ahead dear!! I am trying to be positive as possible. Been sleeping alot! To avoid worrying. Hahahaha!!! #stayhomecovid19


----------



## Azasha

Audrey2108 said:


> I scheduled my first sounding appointment for next Monday! I’m so excited! :happydance:

Awesome!!!!! Wishing a smooth process for you hunn!! :hugs2:
:dust::dust: _sprinkle sprinkle!!!_


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Audrey!


----------



## koj518

Azasha said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Currently trying to stay sane for the moment. Lol! With this Covid19 situation, its pretty rough.. can't go out for a walk.. I'm like being soaked up at home, laying around.. 17,500 cases here in Singapore. Mostly foreign workers.. wishing a smooth recovery for them.
> 
> I've been having cramps, twitches on my lower abdomen day 2-3 post transfer.. slight spotting, not sure if its due to the procedure. Bad bad bloated post Egg retrieval but better now..
> 
> To any ladies who has experience, i would appreciate your advice.. Thank you!
> 
> Was happy to know we had 12 eggs went to Blastocyst stage, 8 are the bestest quality.. we had 1 put in on 30th April 2020..
> 
> Any idea when can i POAS?
> 
> Please check my blog for follow up & detailed procedures done.

Everything sounds great Azasha!
I also have PCOS and did a fresh IVF transfer with my DS. 
With him, I never POAS before my blood test at 12dp5dt, but with my current pregnancy, I had a blazing positive on 9dp5dt. I'm pretty sure I would've gotten a positive much much sooner. I think 7dp5dt should definitely give you a clear answer. 

Wishing you the best of luck!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Azasha said:


> Hi LadyVictoria!:hugs2:
> 
> I will be going in for blood test on *14th May 2020*, which makes it *14dp5dt*. I had OHSS as well but it was mild that the dr advice me to eat alot of protein food and pump in fluid 2L at least daily.
> 
> Today I am feeling alright.. peed 7 times last night, 6 times today, mixed diarrhoea & constipated at the same time.. weird system..:oops: boobs are aching and abdo cramping still.. today is *6dp5dt*, i had a sharp poking sensation lower abdomen last night, more to the left. Craved fried chicken. Lol!!! I know its too early to test. Was dumb to test 5dp5dt, definitely BFN [-X and i should stop wasting my sticks till 7dp5dt if i'm strong enough. Lol!
> 
> Wishing that you will have a smooth journey ahead dear!! I am trying to be positive as possible. Been sleeping alot! To avoid worrying. Hahahaha!!! #stayhomecovid19

I'm sure it's hard not to symptom spot, especially when the progesterone does mimic pregnancy symptoms. I would definitely try to hold out to 7dpt if you can. Some people don't POAS and just wait for the blood test results. I do not have that kind of will power! 

Sleep is good, rest up! :sleep:


----------



## Azasha

koj518 said:


> Everything sounds great Azasha!
> I also have PCOS and did a fresh IVF transfer with my DS.
> With him, I never POAS before my blood test at 12dp5dt, but with my current pregnancy, I had a blazing positive on 9dp5dt. I'm pretty sure I would've gotten a positive much much sooner. I think 7dp5dt should definitely give you a clear answer.
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck!!

Hey Koj518!! :happydance:

That's such a wonderful outcome!! I'm going to try and hang on abit more.. it's really hard not to POAS.. will update u on the outcome!!:hugs2:


----------



## Azasha

LadyVictoria said:


> I'm sure it's hard not to symptom spot, especially when the progesterone does mimic pregnancy symptoms. I would definitely try to hold out to 7dpt if you can. Some people don't POAS and just wait for the blood test results. I do not have that kind of will power!
> Sleep is good, rest up! :sleep:

Hi Lady! :dance:

Me too!! Been reading up alot of same day symptoms to give that positivity while waiting.. Not trying to get too excited for it but definitely not losing hope.. :flower: will update u ladies on the outcome!!


----------



## Azasha

Alright ladies,

I did use a 10miu sensitivity hpt, saw a vvv faint line.. I will try again in 2 days time on 9dp5dt to see it.. not my FMU.. maybe I'm hallucinating from too much sleeping.. :sleep: lol!! I don't know yet! Really praying it will be a great cycle! [-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see a line! :)


----------



## Shey

Azasha said:


> Alright ladies,
> 
> I did use a 10miu sensitivity hpt, saw a vvv faint line.. I will try again in 2 days time on 9dp5dt to see it.. not my FMU.. maybe I'm hallucinating from too much sleeping.. :sleep: lol!! I don't know yet! Really praying it will be a great cycle! [-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1081565
> View attachment 1081566


I don't see a line, good luck.


----------



## Audrey2108

Does anyone else have an IVF blog? Mine is here: IVF Got This!
If anyone else has one I’d love to follow it <3


----------



## Mum42crazy

LadyVictoria said:


> Thank you so much!

Good luck


----------



## LadyVictoria

Just popping in to say hi! I don't have any real updates... Yesterday made it 1 month until transfer day and I have a week left on this awful BCP. I start lupron on Tuesday so my break from being poked is winding down. Baseline is 6/4 and it will be my first time going to our IVF Center since March... I'm a little nervous but everything is by appointment only and masks are required so I don't know what more I could ask for. Just send all the positivity our way that all goes smoothly this time around!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## star25

Hi ladies

I'm not trying at the moment as have recently had my little girl but wanted to join as might try again towards the end of the year 

I have 3 ivf children 
(dd 5 weeks, ds 2yrs, dd 4yrs) and 3 frozen embryos, our ivf cycle was In 2014 when we froze 8 embryos

I'm 37, dh 39 and were unexplained although I have long irregular cycles but there is no apparant reason. 

Lady, I was on the 2019 thread for a Short time but I struggled to keep up! 

Wishing you all luck through your cycles and hope everything returns to as normal as it can be!


----------



## koj518

@LadyVictoria Good luck!! My OB is the same way with the appt only (no visitors) and masks for everyone. I feel very safe going there when I have to! I'm so excited for you to get your cycle started! 

@star25 HI Star!! We were on the same thread for your 2nd (DS) and my first! I'm currently 19 weeks with my #2 (another boy!) I have one more frosty and I need to decide soon if we want to keep it frozen or not... ugh. decisions decisions....


----------



## star25

Hi ko I remember you :) nice to see a familiar name!
It's such a hard choice with the frosties, we would like 1 more but then if my next one worked I wouldn't know what to do with theast 2, I'd feel so bad for them

Congratulations on baby boy! When is your due date? Hope you're keeping well


----------



## Lunabelle

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted in months as there wasn't much going since our IVF was put on hold. Got a call couple weeks ago saying the treatments would be starting again soon, but constantly it was unsure if we would be starting at the next cycle or not. My Day1 was yesterday and amazingly we started today! We are literally one of the firsts as Thursday they still hadn't started any IVF treatments yet! I feel so happy and privileged to be able to start, especially with my long cycles I was just so worried we would completely miss this opportunity not knowing what the fall will bring. It's amazing that so many of you are in the same situation and I wish you good luck! For any of those still waiting, I hope you will be able to start soon. I know it is so frustrating not knowing when the treatments will begin, all the unknowns just make it so much harder.

Koj, that must be one of the hardest decisions going through IVF. I was thinking of our frozen embryo as a baby that was going to join our family and I was more heartbroken when it didn't work than when I miscarried. So much thought can go into it. Now I just see them as stem cells that can grow into anything and it would need a womb to develop into a baby. I hope you can find a solution that works for both of you.


----------



## FTale

@LadyVictoria been so long!! Its finally around the corner for you. And I am happy to say I can finally join you and so many others on the journey. I go next week for my consult after finally having enough money on hand for all the needed procedures

@Luna congrats on getting in there! I know with Covid so much closed down. The clinic I was speaking with prior to Covid is still operational. That just put out in a letter they do not see it as smart to stay closed indefinitely when we need to keep pushing forward. Just have to do it safely unless the we are mandated to close. I am so happy they are open. I talk to them tomorrow to see when my rescheduled date is.

Sorry for all the lovely ladies I missed. I am so tired today and will keep up with everyone going forward. Praying this year makes alot of take home babies.
:dust:


----------



## Lunabelle

Thanks FTale! Here in Belgium I am actually doing them at the local hospital and they were using that ward for the covid patients giving birth. Then it took some time for them to disinfect everything and change the filters etc. But I am so happy we are finally able to start now.


Good luck with your appointment tomorrow! I hope you will be able start soon! What treatments will you be doing?


----------



## FTale

What is the first they will do for your treatment? 

I wasn't able to get in today. So many patients are backed up. I ended up getting an appt for the end of the month which is perfect. Gives me a bit more time to burn some more weight off...hehehe. Plus it will be my daughters bday and my hubby said that is perfect. She is a lil hermit since Covid and we will get to spend some time with her out and about. We will find places to walk and just get some fresh air. She has gotten so pale.


----------



## Lunabelle

How old is your daughter? Sorry your appointment got pushed back, but glad you guys are making the most of it. 

I started stimulations on Sunday, this is my third time but first round of stimulations for our second baby. My daughter is turning 3 in a few weeks. 

It is a bit crazy doing this at this time, as I am just constantly scared of being cancelled. If we have any symptoms they will cancel us and there was some misunderstanding about us having been ill in May (we were ill in march) and they called to cancel the cycle. Then when I said it was march we were ill they said ok no problem you can continue. We decided to not even go for walks during this time as it is just not worth catching anything. We just need to hang on for another week till the egg retrieval, then I will be able to relax.


----------



## FTale

She is 9 years old.

I actually got in on a cancellation. So I go in on Wednesday for the 'talk' and find out if I meet their height weight requirement. I am fasting to see if I can drop the remaining by the appt time or get close enough that they will at least have me on a protocol and I can start bcp next cycle. I just hope this new Re doesn't tell me I am too old to use my own eggs. I won't do it. It cost too much for downer eggs and then there is a chance I might not be able to carry them. BUT if my husband wants to use a downer egg since this will be his one and only child, I am game for it. 

I am nervous but thankful for the opportunity hands down.

That is scary!! I am glad that sorted it out and you are not cancelled. Waiting so long after waiting in the first place is insanely stressful.

Do you they have you on any supplements while you wait or did you say and I completely forgot? I will reall back a lil bit just in case.

I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Lunabelle

So we started the stimulations on sunday, I am taking 150u of menopur. I went for the control today (day 6 of stims) and I have 35follicles growing in total, with 24 of them being on the right side. I am so scared of getting hyperstimulation now. I am so scared as the first fime I had 18 follicles and I thought that was painful! It's crazy as this time I have the same dosage as the second time we did IVF and then i had 11 follicles. I know having more doesn't equal to having more good quality embryos either so I am just really really dissapointed and really really scared. Anyone here with experience with so many follicles and what was your experience? We won't be doing a fresh transfer either.

Good luck with the fasting, I hope you will be able to lose the weight to get started next cycle! How long will you be fasting for? When is your next appointment?


----------



## LadyVictoria

I just stopped in to catch up and give a quick update. My baseline appointment went well yesterday and I started estrace this morning. Next appointment is 6/15, I start PIO and endometrin on 6/19 and then the big day is 6/23. Can't wait to have one of our embabies on board FINALLY.



FTale said:


> @LadyVictoria been so long!! Its finally around the corner for you. And I am happy to say I can finally join you and so many others on the journey. I go next week for my consult after finally having enough money on hand for all the needed procedures
> 
> :dust:

It's nice to see you in here! Sorry to hear that you got pushed back a little bit. I hope that all goes well with your consultation!



Lunabelle said:


> How old is your daughter? Sorry your appointment got pushed back, but glad you guys are making the most of it.
> 
> I started stimulations on Sunday, this is my third time but first round of stimulations for our second baby. My daughter is turning 3 in a few weeks.
> 
> It is a bit crazy doing this at this time, as I am just constantly scared of being cancelled. If we have any symptoms they will cancel us and there was some misunderstanding about us having been ill in May (we were ill in march) and they called to cancel the cycle. Then when I said it was march we were ill they said ok no problem you can continue. We decided to not even go for walks during this time as it is just not worth catching anything. We just need to hang on for another week till the egg retrieval, then I will be able to relax.

I understand your fear of being cancelled! I've been so cautious, to the point where my mom and older sister (who are nurses) joke about me being so extreme. But after getting cancelled when this pandemic first hit, I'm doing everything in my power to avoid that happening again. I do go out for walks since it's good to get the blood flowing for my lining, but wearing a mask in the heat is tough. I'll be adding in fertilty yoga and using our treadmill more too on the bad weather days.


----------



## star25

Good luck with your cycles luna, ft and lady!


----------



## Katzoemac

Hi everyone! I would like to join in! ☺️ 
Like w some of you, our ivf was pushed back due to covid :/ 

My age/spouse age: 38/32
Baby # 1
Usual cycle length 28-30
Fertility issue: hyperthyroid 

i am currently on bcp last day today and AF is supposed to start, i have my lab work and baseline US on 6/10. i am so anxious and excited at same time but mostly so anxious !! Haha! 

congratulations to everyone who had success w. Their cycle! 

question, i had my mock transfer 6 days ago and till now i am having brown discharge. I called the clinic and they just said it’s normal. Has anyone experienced this? I hope it doesnt affect my ivf :(

im so glad to have found this forum! ☺️


----------



## FTale

Luna our bodies change over time and ovaries just continue to amaze me as well. You never know what they will do. My left ovary is the quiet one along with the tube that works okay but slow during hsg. I mostly ovulate out of my right ovary but it was my left that had a dermoid cyst on it????? I was like why is it even doing anything...totally through off one of my clomid cycles in the past because it was there. I had to wait for it to resolve.
I really hope you don't overstimulate on your right. Just want everything to work out just enough for you to get some good eggs. Please take it super easy. I'm sure you know from experience how painful it can be if they twist even just a little. HUGS
Edit: Wanted to add my fast is going fast and I feel great. Pizza is hard to resist but after Wednesday's appt. I can slowly start adding solids back but not too fast and not much. I like not having tons of full to digest...lol ...wow, I am so lazy.

LadyVictoria HUGS...I will keep that date etched in my heart for you. And they better not cancel...no no no no noooo. This is your time. You two have been waiting for so long. You got this. Praying for you.

Star, thank you so much! How are you?

Katzoemac, welcome! I do not know about the mosck transfer/discharge. I am curious too. I would not stress too much if they say its normal. I would worry if it was with pain and bright pink though. Hopefully it subsides soon. I imagine if it was some thing of major concern they would bring you in for a scan. But Trust me, I get you on not being comfy with any blood old or new. I honestly am going to look up mock transfer right now to see what it entails. Hang in there and post as much as you like. I know I will be driving everyone mad with my questions as I get further in. Hugs


----------



## Katzoemac

Ftale
Thank you!! You sound so comforting ☺️ You’re right, they would have asked me to come in if it was something bad. This process is just a lot. Haha. 
Goodluck on your journey too! Eating better easier said than done. I need to get on healthy eating boat too. Because of my hyperthyroid i was sooo thin despite eating a lot, and now i cant stop gaining weight after getting my thyroid to normal. Im starting to eat more veggies to fill me up instead of rice haha! 

lady, 
Hello! Im new here :) i wanted to ask, How painful is the PIO? Hehe. Im little scared of the shots! I will be starting them i think on june 10 after my ultrasound hopefully! also, im so happy your date is set! The covid really set plans back but it is for our safety so i had to stretch out my patience hehe.


----------



## Lunabelle

Good luck lady, so excited you are able to start finally! 

Ftale great your fast is gowing well, fingers crossed you will be able to start soon!

Welcome Katzoemac! I am personally ok with doing the shots, progesterone is still my least favourite but I don't think that doing the shots hurt. It's a bit uncomfortable, but then for someone that really hates needles it might be a lot worse. But overall the pain really varies, not just with the person but even with the cycle. This is our third time doing stimulations and my first round was pretty painful, second was completely fine and just as I thought we've figured out IVF I am experiencing the most painful round yet. 

I am going in for a follow up appointment tomorrow, def feeling the ovaries now. I am still ok though. I am taking it day by day as thinking about the overstimulation just feels overwhelming. Having my 3 year old daughter make paper plasters for my belly makes me think it's all worth the pain in the end, even if it doesn't work this round. It's still worth the try.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Lunabelle Good luck for your appointment. I hope that all goes well


----------



## Katzoemac

@Lunabelle hi! thank you!! Im glad to hear the shots are not too bad. I used to be scared of needles but since being diagnosed w hyperthyroid and getting bloodwork every 2 weeks i overcame the fear ☺️ I just keep hearing ladies talk bout PIO made me kind of concerned hehe.

I love how positive you are! But i pray this cycle is it for you! Good luck with your appointment hopefully you feel better 

My AF started today, im having my baseline US in 3 days ahhhhhh hopefully we can start this ivf already!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Thanks so much, love! Wishing you the best with your fast and reintroducing solids into your diet. 
@Katz Welcome! I think spotting after a mock transfer is probably nothing to worry about. I did not have any after mine, but I did have some residual cramping. As for PIO, I got cancelled a couple days before starting it last time and I don't start it until 6/19 so I don't have any experience there. I'm a little nervous about the myself, but got the okay to do daily Endometrin + PIO every 3 days, so that makes me feel better about things. I asked for pain relief and they prescribed me a prescription lidocaine cream (Emla) so I'm hoping that will help. Synera patches are another option, but pricey for most (my insurance only covers a couple patches a month...). 

@Luna Thank you so much! I hope this cycle goes well for you and that you're able to keep your worries at bay.


----------



## Lunabelle

Katzoemac that's so exciting!! I hope you will be able start! 

A lot of my follicles are ready, probably doing the egg retrieval on thursday. She said we will continue the progesterone shots a few days after the egg retrieval which will help shrink the ovaries and relieve my overstimulation symptoms. I hope we will be able to freeze at least one good embryo, I will be really happy if we get two. 


I just realised the progesterone I take here in europe is different to the one you guys take in america. Mine is called utrogestran and it's a shot in the belly. The needle is thicker than with menopur, that's why I don't really like it but it doesn't bruise or anything. I feel a bit sore now after taking the shots as I am coming closer to the egg retrieval, I can feel it working on my ovaries but overall I am feeling fine still.


----------



## FTale

Katz : If you like starches try looking up plentyfulkiki...spelling might be off on you tube and you can see how she eats. My friend was telling me a plate half of starches and half of veggies. I am going to go that route once I can eat again. For now anything with substance sends me straight to the bathroom. I broke the fast at 11pm Sunday night. I figured I'd gone long enough. You can do this!! I will be doing it with you...lol Vegan protein shakes help as well. We are already on a million vitamins..hehe so good there. I am hoping by Friday to be able to do some eggs, then rice...THEN I will start veggies and starch. I do not want to do hard core veggies right now. I do not know anything about shots other than Gonal F and Trigger. Those are tolerable but I heard the progesterone ones are thick and I will most likely need them too. FX HUGS....keep us posted

Luna: Thank you!! I hope so too. I find out Wednesday just how soon. I really hope your appt went well today. HUGS

LadyVictoria: Thank you and I am so excited for you. I look at your sig and just grin. It seems like the day will never come and now you are only bits away. Are you scared? Having any second thoughts? Do you have a guarantee program of any sorts? I couldn't qualify for that because of my age and using my own eggs. If we have to do donor, we will but not unless mine fail.


Drum roll please!!!!! 


Found out today there was no reason for me to fast. My clinic does not have a BMI max that you have to be at or within. My jaw dropped when I got the news on the phone. I decided to call to check and see what the reality was for actual IVF start time due to weight not being met. The receptionist was like we don't have requirements for that. I said 'Exsqueezzme'? She said I don't believe we do. I said but I've been fasting trying to get close to a certain number and I wanted to know how close I had to be before IVF would be performed. She put me on hold to check with a nurse and still came back with .....nope. We do not require anything. She was half laughing and half sounding sorry because I was like, "Girl, I am hungry for nothing????". She said , I am sorry but there are not any requirements for that. So I skipped a barbque full of hot dogs for nothing you all.

BUT I have learned how not to eat and appreciate good healthy food over fast food. I love cooking and through my lil 4 day fast I cooked for my family and they loved it more than usual. I think it was because I knew I wouldn't be able to taste it so I did everything in the book to make sure it was good.

Sorry for the long rant. But this means....if they weren't lieing to me.....IVF could start as soon as this month or next month. I already did the blood tests with another doctor. They could have me redo them but even still, that puts me 2 and a half weeks from starting whatever protocol they come up with. I will be cd8 when we speak. I will post what I learn. :dance:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale It's been a LONG time coming! Two weeks feels so short compared to how long we were in limbo after the cancellation, but sometimes the days feel long and make it seem like an eternity away. I am getting more excited with each day. No fears or second thoughts, we just don't have the time to waste. I've been working from home since mid-March and likely will be able to continue doing so for the rest of the year. I'd be more nervous if it were decided that I had to start going into the office again. But my risk of exposure is low, so my biggest fear of getting COVID has like slim odds of actually happening. I'll let myself agonize over whether or not the transfer worked or not once we get that far lol

No shared risk program over here but I have insurance coverage so everything has been very affordable. The biggest cost was our donor sperm and storage. Congratulations on not having any BMI requirements to meet! Sorry you starved needlessly, but at least you're eating healthier! That's always a good thing. Fingers crossed that you can get started relatively quickly!


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale

ohh thank you for the tips! Ill def look her
Up :)

Im soo excited for you! Glad to hear you could start ivf very soon!! 2 weeks seems long but my 1 month wait on pill seemed very short. Haha!

@LadyVictoria thank you!! Hopefully mine will also be every 3 days hehe! But i watched a video, a girl was using ice before shots she says it makes it feel better. Maybe ill try that. Idk when ill start pio yet tho hopefully soon. 

I have my US tomorrow, and i feel awkward because i am on my period. Haha! I just called the clinic, and they said it will be ok this is expected haha. Will be weird! Wish me luck!! Hopefully all is well w lab and US !

oops! Didnt realize this didnt post yesterday


----------



## Katzoemac

I woke up so early today, for my US and lab. I feel little anxious haha! But excited at same time!

@Luna woohoo so wxcoted for you!! Hopefully thursday is it for you girl!! Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katz I actually asked for the change in my PIO regimen after seeing this Shady Grove Study that said daily Endometrin + PIO every third day had equivalent live birth rates as daily PIO: New Shady Grove Fertility Study Reveals that Fewer Injections During a Frozen Embryo Transfer (FET) Cycle Resulted in Equivalent Live Birth Rates

I already have 4 weeks worth of Endometrin from my cancelled fresh transfer and the thought of less IM shots is a big relief for me. It can't hurt to ask! I sent the study to my RE to consider and he approved the switch.

And I was on Day 2 of my period for my baseline last week, although it's normally pretty light after coming off of the BCP so it wasn't the gory mess that I always dread. It's no fun to get probed while on AF but they've seen it all!


----------



## Katzoemac

@Bevziibubble thank you!! 

@LadyVictoria ohhh that’s cool doing your own research. less shots sounds good to me too. Haha! When you start PIO let me know how it goes for you. Actually @Lunabelle i asked about PIO today and my RE said mine is also a shot in the belly yikes!! Im a little scared but i can do this!

btw so i did my US , you’re right lady, was not as gruesome as i thought it would be and i was day 3 today. Was not bad at all. 
We start ivf tomorrow!! Woohooo! I got go signal to start shots menupur and gonadal i think is what they are called both shots in belly. So excited! Needles are so small soo maybe ill do well. Ill have hubby do them for me. Lol. Did you ladies do your own shots? 

btw @Luna how was your visit? Or is it tomorrow?


----------



## Katzoemac

Sorry for blowing up this thread right now. But @Lunabelle i saw you said you have 35 follicles!! Wow! That’s awesome right? i only have 16 total 8 on left and 7 on right In baseline US, i hope this is an ok number? What do you all think? My RE was busy today so i didnt really get to ask her a lot of questions :/ after stim does this number go up or do they just increase in siZe ?


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac I think it's very important to do your own research so that you can advocate for yourself. I'll be sure to update with my PIO experience. Mine will be an intramuscular injection in my backside, which seems to be the way it's done in the US versus Europe. 

I'm glad to hear that your scan went well and that you're getting started now - congratulations! I was so nervous about my first injections but they really weren't so bad. And I used to have a HUGE needle phobia before starting IVF. I still can't look when I'm getting blood drawn. 

And to answer your question about follicles, I started out with 17 at my baseline but had 30+ by time I triggered. So you can develop more as you stim. But 16 is a great number to have. 15 follicles was my RE's goal, my ovaries just over-responded and made a lot more, so we dialed down my stims doses almost daily.


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria 
I agree with you on researching. When I saw how you did that it actually encourage me to research as well so also i can understand the process better too. 
Actually you are right, PIO is not on bellly, i was talking bout the cetrotide. My bad :/ still getting used to these meds. Hehe. I start tonight! Ahh!!! 

thank you for the info on the follicles. Im glad to know i can get more. ☺️


----------



## Lunabelle

Katzoemac, so how are you finding the shkts now that you are starting? I am continuing the cetrotide for a few days now to relieve the hyperstimulation symptoms and I can't even feel it piercing the skin anymore. I personally wasn't hoping for that many follicles as there's research that shows that the ideal number is between 10-15 as if you get above 20 the egg quality gets worse and you get less good quality embryos. So 16 sounds like a perfect amount to me! this round I am at risk of developing OHSS so I actually can't have a fresh transfer and all of the embryos will be frozen. 

Just a quick update, my egg retrieval went well. They got 12 follicles, I was expecting more out of the 35 but they said it was a good result. They said there was a lot that was still smaller and they didn't want to take everything out to make me bleed. I was surprised as I was actually asleep during the procedure, but just before the procedure when I asked them about it they told me they would just give me a relaxant. In the past two egg retrievals I have been fully aware of everything going on, so was really surprised when they woke me up and said it was finished, but the waking up wasn't painful as I wasn't incubated, they just had oxygen going to my nose which I haven't had in the past either. 

I haven't got the hyperstimulation symptoms yet, apart from being really bloated and the pain is really manageable. So hopefully it won't get worse either. I have mainly just slept since we got back. I will find out tomorrow how many got fertilised.


----------



## Katzoemac

@Lunabelle i start tonight, so i dont know yet haha! Ill update when i start. The needles are very small so im feeling quite positive for now J 

oh yay! Good to hear you have 12! Hopefully all of them fertilize. Aw so will be next month for frozen right? Or can frozen transfer still be done earlier? I read that frozen transfer seems to have better chance of success...i am actually contemplating on it but we’ll see what my RE says when we get there. 
Oh wow i didnt know that the egg retrieval could be done awake...over here i believe we are asleep, at least for my case. I have really bad anxiety so even w the transfer my RE will give me relaxant at least. I was crying and shaking during every visit and she said this cant happen w transfer. Yikes. Im praying God could make me relaxed even for just that transfer day hehe. 

Cant wait for your news on how many fertilize! I bet you two are so excited!


----------



## Katzoemac

Ladies, how much bubbles are ok w the shots? :/ i already did 2 syringes for the menopur, still w a very small bubble on bottom that just wont rise up to the top. But it’s so small....it goes to my belly.


----------



## Katzoemac

I injected it anyway, it was very small im hoping is should be fine lol. 
Omg, the menopur burns like craaazy!! but other than that i did great on the 2 shots. Whew! Tomorrow again


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done :hugs:


----------



## Lunabelle

well done on the two shots!! I think a few air bubbles are ok, i've not always managed to get everything out either. 

We have actually had better luck with fresh transfer compared to frozen. As we had one perfect quality embryo frozen from the last cycle but it didn't survive the defrosting. But we always have very few embryos if any so we are probably not the best comparison. 

The transfer is my favourite part as it just looks so magical. You can see from the monitor as they release the embryo in your uterus, it's just very special. You can't feel anything either. But I understand you can't always control these things and if it makes you nervous it's definitely better to be on a relaxant. 

I am happy as so far I haven't developed any of the moderate symptoms of hyperstimulation. The pain is really manageable and my belly is just really bloated and I have been gaining 1kg per day of fluid. Hoping the shots will stop it from getting worse.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Congrats on getting through your first shots! It's really a piece of cake after the first ones. Fingers crossed for nice, healthy eggs. 

@Lunabelle Wishing you a smooth recovery. I did develop OHSS and was very uncomfortable with all of the bloating combined with the residual side effects from the anesthesia - I was extremely backed up, which just added to the pressure in my abdomen. Fortunately, I didn't need to get drained and eventually shrank down to my normal size a few weeks later.


----------



## Lunabelle

Ladyvictoria it's so good to hear from someone else who has experienced the same! How soon were you able to start with the frozen transfer? They told me today we could start from the next cycle and I was excited because I thought maybe in one or two weeks so I have had time to recover... But my period actually started already! The doctor said the progesterone I am taking can make them start earlier. I think this might be too soon to be be starting with the frozen transfer, I will need to see what they tell me tomorrow/Monday.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Lunabelle I'm glad they can get you in so quickly! Because they decided to freeze all before my retrieval, the morning of they gave me a frozen transfer date that was 2 months out. I spent the month in between on birth control. I would definitely wait and see what the plan is for you.


----------



## Katzoemac

Thank you ladies for the support! Haha!

im sorry you two had OHSS...im reading seems to be uncomfortable. I hope you feel better soon and get the transfer! 

I wish i could see the transfer too, i am trying to be more calm so i can enjoy the transfer, seems to be something special. My hisband actually wants to be there but with the covid husbands not allowed in any appointment :( 
Anyway, 
Hopefully you hear good news on Monday luna! Im having my doc’s appointment Monday too so ill update you all then. :)


----------



## star25

Kat, good luck with this cycle, sounds like you're doing great with the meds!

Luna I had 35 follies too, 20 eggs, I done a freeze all and waited about 3 months as it was Xmas and I have long cycles 
I didnt have any symptoms of ohss though 
Hope you're feeling well 

Lady, not long now until youe transfer is it? I'll be hoping for the best for you! 

Ft, I'm good thank you, well done on the healthy eating, I wish I had your will. Power! Good though that you don't have to worry about the clinic having restrictions on bmi


----------



## FTale

Hi Ladies!!!

Sorry I missed so much. Was so busy with work.

Kat HUGs so happy you are getting closer. Shots are never easy but they get you closer to baby so I am like, 'will take them for the team',..lol. Man guys are lucky.

Luna, feel better. That has to hurt. I have never had it but did have a cyst burst and couldn't tell it from a kidney stone passing.

Star it has been a game changer. I am much happier with no preservatives and plenty of fruits, veggies and lean meats. Not alot but just enough to not feel starved. Less angry and full of energy.


Well I had my appt last week. I am on growth hormone shots every night for 2 months to encourage healthy antral follicles. When I start my period in two weeks, I do clomid challenge and cd 3 blood tests followed by genetic tests.

I am kinda like ‍♀️. My husband and I are going to keep trying on our own while we wait for the doctor to review test results. We are hoping this cycle or during the clomid challenge to get a miracle bfp....cause IVF is soooo costly...lol...Yeah, we cheap .

So I will be cheering you all on while I wait for my turn.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for this cycle :)


----------



## star25

Wow sound alike you have a lot going on ft, what's the clomid challenge? I've never heard of it before
I'm Definitely going to take a leaf out of your book and get healthier!


----------



## FTale

star25 said:


> Wow sound alike you have a lot going on ft, what's the clomid challenge? I've never heard of it before
> I'm Definitely going to take a leaf out of your book and get healthier!


Basically you take clomid and the doc checks you fsh, lh and e2 on cd3 the on cd 10 to see what your fsh, lh, an e2 are doing after clomid is in your system. My fsh should no longer be high. If it us than it will speak to the quality of my eggs not being so good. After ovulation fsh should go down. As well as e2, and progesterone should kick in. Not sure if cd5 is when I would start clomid or not. Dont think they s curl said.

Meanwhile, up to eating two small meals a day and lots of water. Feel very energized. Sure its in part to the shots but none the lesz I feel good.

I ovulated today and I hope my temp goes up in the morning. Haven't seen that happen when not taking.

Hope you all have a wonderful week. And keep us posted on treatments!! Hugs


----------



## star25

Ahh I see ft, its amazing what they can do to help us 
Glad you're feeling good and energized!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@star25 Thank you, just 8 days away now. It's definitely hard not to think about it 24/7! I have Wednesday off for my husband's birthday so that will break the week up nicely, and it will be fun to get out to the driving range and hit some golf balls together. He took over grocery shopping for me (to limit my potential exposure) and I'm kind of excited about going on my own little shopping trip to pick up his cake ...and maybe some FRERs :lol: I did get a box of cheapies on Amazon and have a leftover digital test from when we were trying naturally.

@FTale I'm glad to hear that your healthy eating is going well! I definitely notice the difference when I start to slack on my fruits and veggies or eat a little too much junk.

And yes, OHSS is no fun. Different than a ruptured cyst (I've had a few) but definitely not a good time.

As for me, I had my lining check this morning and it went mostly well. It looks perfect - trilaminar and the right "texture" but measuring a little behind. My average measurements were 7.6mm and they like to see 8mm, but my RE said not to worry since it looks great. We're still on track for our transfer next Tuesday. Depending on my blood work, I may have to split my nightly dose of estrogen to be oral and vaginal, and they may have me come back in on Friday for another lining check. So we'll see! Since it's not too far behind, I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news that it went well :)


----------



## Katzoemac

Ftale
Im glad you are continuing on the healthy diet! Let me know how the clomid or iui goes. If we decide another baby later #2 we might do that first. 

Lady 
Yayyy im so excited for you! Cant wait to hear how your transfer goes! My husband loves golf too, due to covid he hasnt gone but yesterday we tried, and golf course here was packed :/ lol happy birthday to your hubby! 

i came from my appointment today. She said everything is looking good, on right track w recruitment of follicles. I started cetrotide today. She is expecting egg retrieval if all goes as expected, on Sunday!! Or Monday!! Im excited! ☺️


----------



## Bevziibubble

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Lunabelle

Katzoemac that’s great news! I wish you good luck and hope everything goes well and you get lots of healthy eggs.

Lady good luck at your transfer! Such an exciting moment, I really hope it will stick for you! 

Thanks for all your well wishes. I am feeling a lot better already! The progesterone shots have helped me a lot. But I am soo bloated! I get chocked seeing my reflection in the mirror or window at how big I look and I only have a few outfits that fit comfortably without me looking pregnant. It’s uncomfortable, but I am just so happy I didn’t develop any of the more severe symptoms. I am going to meet my doctor on Wednesday to plan the next steps and to hear how many embryos we have.


----------



## star25

Lady good luck for transfer, lining sounds good, it could be even thicker by the next appointment 
With dd they nearly didn't do my transfer as my lining was just under but she took 3 different measurements and decided it was OK, luckily seeing as it worked lol
That was with a week extra of estrogen 
Not sure why as with my other 4 transfers the lining had been thick enough on the first check without needing extra 
Ps) I love a good hpt collection hehe

Kat, exciting news, good luck with egg collection!

Luna I hope you're appointment goes well on Wednesday, take care of yourself and rest where you can


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks everyone! Can't believe we're just a week away now :D

@Katzoemac Thank you, I will certainly post an update in here. I don't go to the golf course with my husband, but we are planning on going to the driving range. We'll be far enough apart from others and still wearing our masks so I feel comfortable doing that. 
Glad to hear that you're off to a good start! Fingers crossed for lots of healthy eggs and a speedy recovery from your retrieval.

@Lunabelle Thanks so much, I appreciate that! I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better and fingers crossed for a great embryo count! I'm a bit nervous for progesterone on Friday since it's the one thing I haven't been on before. 

@star25 That's reassuring, thank you! I hope that the vaginal estrace will make a difference in my lining - I go back on Thursday to check. And yes, I love to see everyone's line progression pictures. My [email protected] cheapies are ready to go and I have 2 digitals, but one is expired lol Just need to pick up some FRERs tomorrow when I get hubby's birthday cake.


----------



## Katzoemac

@LaDY true. The golf range is better for now. So important to be safe :)

Thank you ladies!! I actually am here at doc’s office, just had my 3rd ultrasound, i will have my hcg trigger and then egg retrieval on saturday ahhhhh things are happening so fast! 
Fingers crossed for all of us ladies!


----------



## Katzoemac

Question, did anyone of you ladies do the genetic testing ?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## star25

Exciting news kat, I haven't done genetic testing before, hope all goes well sat


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac My husband decided he didn't feel up to golf (he's been having back issues) so we ended up taking some snacks to Niagara Falls and walking around. It was a great day! Best of luck for your retrieval! It really does move quickly once you get going. We did not PGS test due to our male factor issue being solved with the use of donor sperm so our RE did not recommend it. 

I had my final lining check this morning and my RE said it's perfect! Trilaminar and I made it over 8mm so we got the green light to start PIO and Endometrin tomorrow morning. We didn't make it this far last time before we got cancelled due to COVID so I am nervous but excited!


----------



## FTale

Lady: YAY!! So very happy your lining increased some. That always drove me batty when doing iui. I was either too thick or just under. Next week is my daugher's bday so its a good week, girl!! Will be praying for you!!

Kat: Praying Saturday goes smoothly for you. The level of excitement has to be high. I plan on doing a genetics test on myself to see if I have any known abnormal genes but not pgs. That is so expense.

I have a regular OB appt next week when I am 10dpo. I hope to wait and not have tested at that point. I might ask her for a beta/progesterone just for the hoot of it. Its a new patient visit so who knows what she will agree to. I feel normal this cycle other than a bit sluggish today and yesterday which I think is normal at 3 and 4 dpo. I was so bad today too. Eating home made buttermilk pancakes drowned in maple syrup. ...no shame though. Was so craving it....hahahah

Hope everyone else is doing well. HUGS


----------



## star25

Great news about your lining lady!..

Ft, hope appointment goes well next week :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@star25 and @FTale thank you both! You're making me hungry for pancakes lol I hope your appointment goes well!

I survived my first PIO shot! And first Endometrin too, but I wasn't worried about that one lol I think all of the advice I took really helped make it go in like butter! So here are my tips if anyone is interested:

Apply a numbing cream (I used Emla) and tegaderm patch 30 minutes prior to the injection
Use a heating pad on low on the injection area a few minutes prior to the shot
Heat up the syringe with the oil in it just prior to the shot 
Use the Union Medico auto injector - it is awesome! 
Massage the area and use more heat after the injection 
It did burn on and off for a little while afterwards but feels normal now. We'll see if I get sore as time goes on. I'm getting very excited for our transfer day now though. It's starting to feel more real.


----------



## Lunabelle

Great news lady about your lining! 

Katzoemac good luck for your egg retrieval tomorrow. I hope everything goes smoothly. I haven’t done genetic testing either.

I have excellent news guys! We have 5 embryos frozen! 2 day 3 and 3 day 5! We are going to see if I ovulate naturally in the next month and otherwise she will give me some medication to start the ovulation/ embryo transfer. 

Ftale good luck with your appointment. I think I will make some pancakes tomorrow with my daughter!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Lunabelle That's great news! :)


----------



## FTale

Luna!! That is so awesome!!! 

Is there a reason she wants to see you ovulate on your own? If you do ovulate what will they do exactly?


----------



## Lunabelle

Thanks Bevziibubble and Ftale! It’s just because I have irregular cycles and often after something like this i can go for months without a period. She said she preferred to give my ovaries a rest and not to put me on a hormone. So I am just going in next week fr to see if there’s a follicle developing, they would do the embryo transfer 5days after ovulation.


----------



## Katzoemac

Hi Ladies!! I was MIA yesterday, i was trying to keep my self busy w crafts lol trying to keep my mind off the hcg trigger shot 11pm last night. I survived it! Haha! It still hurts tho rn. 

@LadyVictoria niagra falls!! Id love to go back there. Ive only seen it once like 4 years ago and it’s so beautiful. well that surr is better than golf to me hehe. Im so excited for you!!! When is your transfer again? btw, the PIO, was it worse than the hcg trigger? Im so scared of it.... mine is also going to be every 3days :) and thank you for the tips! What do you mean bout heat up the syringe? 

@FTale thank you for the prayers! Been doing a lot of those too and include you and everyone :)Im anxious only cos of the anesthesia, but otherwise excited. Goodluck on your appointment! Hopefully it goes well! Other than drinking lots of water, ive not been doing well on diet lol. 1 cheat day should be fine hehe! 

@Lunabelle and @STAR thank you! :)


----------



## star25

That's great news luna!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Lunabelle Congratulations on your embryos! I hope it's smooth sailing from here for you!

@Katzoemac Yes, I'd pick the falls over the driving range any day! We had a great time. Glad to hear you survived your trigger shot and best of luck for your retrieval! Was your trigger shot intramuscular? Mine was subcutaneous and in my stomach just like stims, so it was super easy. I was curious to see if I'd have any soreness today from the PIO shot and I feel totally normal. I'm thinking having them every 3 days and switching sides will really save me from the pain and knots that a lot of people seem to experience with daily PIO. By heating the syringe, I meant drawing up the oil, put the correct needle on, and then run it under hot water or heat it with your heating pad. It helps make the oil thinner and more easily dispersed in your muscle. 

My transfer is on Tuesday so we're just 3 days away. I confirmed that my husband is allowed to come with me so we're very excited and ready to go!


----------



## Katzoemac

@Lunabelle goodluck to you! Hopefully you ovulate soon! 

thank you @LaDY ! I did everything you said with the PIO and i didnt feel a thing! Tiny but sore a few minutes later but nothing bad. My hcg was IM, that one made me sore! Cannot wait to hear about your transfer!! So excited for you ! 

i had my retrieval yesterday, i was so sore after and pretty much slept all day. But woke up feeling better today. :) they retrieved 17 eggs, out of 17, 11 were mature and today my doctor called and said we have 10 embryos! Im so happy! My transfer will be on thursday 5 day embryo. Praying praying!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news :)


----------



## FTale

Luna: Ahhhh, that makes total sense. You have a wonderful doc thinking about your body. You got this. 5 days after ovulation and...its go time. 

Congrats Katz!!! FX for your transfer!!!!:happydance:

LadyVictoria: One more day!!! HUGS

As for me, my body is doing whatever it wants this cycle. On Vitex and Sermorelin making it hard to tell which is making the biggest impact. Regardless I am so happy with how everything is going in my life right now. I will not let not being pregnant get me down. I've fallen off this horse too many times to just lay there and get trampled on like a turd...lol..have to get up and resaddle. So come what may this will be a very good year for us all ladies. :hug:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac I'm glad that your first PIO went well! I did my second one this morning and it was a piece of cake, just like the first! I think that doing them every 3 days and alternating sides is the way to go, even with how annoying the Endometrin discharge is. :neutral: Good luck for Thursday!

To @FTale as well, I am very excited for the big day tomorrow! I'll be sure to update you all on how it goes. I'm not sure how well I'll sleep tonight. I haven't drank alcohol for a week or so but I'm having a small glass to finish my last open bottle and I hope that it's my last one until next March! And it sounds like you have the right attitude! This whole journey with a global pandemic thrown on top has really shown me just how little I am in control of things and I just need to make the best of tough situations and go with the flow. 

:dust:


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale yes!! That’s the attitude i have too. At this point, im claiming getting pregnant :) postive attracts positive :) 

@LadyVictoria omg it’s tomorrow!!! Ugh yea that endometrin discharge is weird. Lol. 10 weeks, and we’ll be done w this discharge lol! Byw, when did you discuss w your RE how many embryos to transfer if you did? Bec my transfer is in 3 days and we have not had that discussion yet :/ ive mentioned it last year during initial consult, but have forgot to mention again :/ im thinking of calling tomorrow


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria thinking if you today! Hope all goes well with your transfer! :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks so much everyone, I am officially PUPO! The transfer went smoothly, aside from my husband being a nervous wreck and needing to sit down! The doctor said our embryo looked perfect and it's already hatching! Now we relax and wait.


@Katzoemac My RE confirmed at my last two lining checks that we were only transferring one. We definitely needed to discuss it before the big day in my case since they had to thaw the correct amount.


----------



## FTale

YAYYYY!!!

Praying for you, your hubby and baby LadyVictoria!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> YAYYYY!!!
> 
> Praying for you, your hubby and baby LadyVictoria!!

Thank you so much! It doesn't feel quite real that there's actually a little embryo in there for the first time every! Someone pinch me lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

So exciting!! :dance:


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> Thanks so much everyone, I am officially PUPO! The transfer went smoothly, aside from my husband being a nervous wreck and needing to sit down! The doctor said our embryo looked perfect and it's already hatching! Now we relax and wait.
> View attachment 1083295
> 
> 
> @Katzoemac My RE confirmed at my last two lining checks that we were only transferring one. We definitely needed to discuss it before the big day in my case since they had to thaw the correct amount.




Yay!!!! Omg so excited for you!!! PUPO!! We’ll have babies my march!! 

How was the experience? Was there any pain? So w hatching, did they transfer the embryo was already hatching? Or did it hatch Immediately after transfer? Sorry too many questions!

haha your hubby! The guys get more nervous than us sometimes hehe. But lucky you have him w you. My husband is not allowed in :/ but i understand, they have protocols. 

Mine is in 2 days im hoping all my fertilized embryos reach day 5, i will know tomorrow. Im so tempted to call clinic and ask but haha! Ill wait lol


----------



## FTale

Katz, omg I would have already called!! lol... Praying they reach day 5 for you.


----------



## FTale

I felt so sick today. My temp dropping with negative tests did not help. The sermorelin shot is making me itch and most likely the cause of my mouth tasting all weird.

I had to take benadryl which will mess with morning temp but sooooo needed for relief to this itchiing.

At this rate I will be doing the Clomid Challenge 5 - 9 of next cycle which will start Saturday.

Ok, benadryl is hitting me hard better lay down. 

Night all


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you got a good sleep :)


----------



## FTale

Bevziibubble said:


> I hope that you got a good sleep :)

Thank you Bev. I slept 6 straight hours!! I barely get 3 or 4 with at least 3 interruptions. I slept so well. I did wake to a lowered temp but my cycle is coming so it was expected. I tested bfn on osom and a faint line on my pregmate test but it is just faulty because my LH is raising again based off of opk I took as well. 

Kind of getting exciting for AF to get here so I can start the Clomid Challenge. Its like while this cycle is coming to an end the ttcing feels continuous knowing that bleeding equals medication to ovulate better....lol...goodness.

LadyVictoria how are you feeling today?

Everyone else?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, I'm glad you got a good sleep :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Thank you, I hope and pray that we do get our March babies! The transfer is probably the easiest part of the whole process! lol Before leaving out, I filled my 25oz water bottle and took the valium they prescribed me to help keep me calm. I didn't feel any different on it though. On the ride there, I drank most of my water so that my bladder would be full. I like to drink it slowly because it's more comfortable than just chugging a bottle in one go. When we arrived, they took our temperatures then took us back to the procedure room where I got ready on the table. We had to sign paperwork to confirm that we agreed to transfer just 1. Then they brought out the picture of our embryo and explained its appearance and how it thawed well and is already hatching. You can't actually see the embryo itself on the screen when they do the procedure, it's a microscopic little thing. You just see the catheter and then the release of the fluid that the embryo is in. 

So they proceeded with the external ultrasound, inserted the speculum, washed my cervix and inserted a catheter. Then the embryologist brought my embryo out in another catheter and they put the embryo in! I didn't feel anything - you're not supposed to. After that I was allowed to sit up almost right away and use the bathroom, and then we were on our way! And yes, men can be so funny about things. Even though he surprised me with his reaction, I'm glad he was allowed to be there! Just a day away for you - best of luck! 

@FTale Sounds like you had a rough day! I'm glad you slept well after that. I hope AF arrives soon so that you can move on with things! 

I'm feeling pretty normal today, aside from my slightly sore muscles from the PIO. Very manageable though and I noticed it felt better after I walked around a bit yesterday, so I plan to take a walk today. When the nurse asked me how I was doing on the meds, I told her that I'm having a hard time on the Endometrin and would rather just do daily PIO. She wasn't surprised that I wanted to make the switch and told me to take PIO when I got home after the procedure and that evening and then today I can officially switch to one PIO in the evening moving forward. So glad to be done with that messy Endometrin!


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> Thank you so much! It doesn't feel quite real that there's actually a little embryo in there for the first time every! Someone pinch me lol



Seriously! My heart and stomach feels weird just thinking about it! Haha!


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria thank you for sharing your experience! I can feel your excitement and happiness from here! Hope you are feeling great today! :) will you be doing hpts or waiting for bloodtest ? Idk what ill do haha! I might cave in and take a test lol!

As for me, my heart has been beating fast on and off since this am! Im waiting for the call from the clinic to give me update on our embryos and instructions for transfer. I was thinking, no call yesterday could mean good news. Im just praying praying that they are doing well. Hubby’s prayers last night made me very emotional. Just really really hope we all get blessed with babies.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> Seriously! My heart and stomach feels weird just thinking about it! Haha!

My husband takes every opportunity to rub my belly and talk to the baby and I find myself talking to it too. I suppose some positive thinking is good for the soul - I feel so happy to have our little embaby on board!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> @LadyVictoria thank you for sharing your experience! I can feel your excitement and happiness from here! Hope you are feeling great today! :) will you be doing hpts or waiting for bloodtest ? Idk what ill do haha! I might cave in and take a test lol!
> 
> As for me, my heart has been beating fast on and off since this am! Im waiting for the call from the clinic to give me update on our embryos and instructions for transfer. I was thinking, no call yesterday could mean good news. Im just praying praying that they are doing well. Hubby’s prayers last night made me very emotional. Just really really hope we all get blessed with babies.

Sorry I missed this comment. I feel great today! Normal still except the soreness from my double PIO shots yesterday. I plan to test at 7dp5dt (June 30)at the earliest! My blood test isn't until 7/7 and I don't want to learn my fate from a phone call. Thinking of you as you wait to hear about your embryos!

:dust:


----------



## Katzoemac

It’s 9pm here in california ! And i dont know if i can sleep! My heart still pounding! Anyway, i just realized lady you said you switched to PIO. I was thinking that too, until my PIO today, actually kind of left me sore...but i also was in a hurry bec my doses need to be in AM and i had to go to work didnt have time to do warm compress after, im sure that’s why. The suppository is just so uncomfortable. Let me know how daily PIO work for you! 

-anyway ladies, I will tall to you all tomorrow. Praying for good news! For us all! we are always 1 step closer :)


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> Sorry I missed this comment. I feel great today! Normal still except the soreness from my double PIO shots yesterday. I plan to test at 7dp5dt (June 30)at the earliest! My blood test isn't until 7/7 and I don't want to learn my fate from a phone call. Thinking of you as you wait to hear about your embryos!
> 
> :dust:

Im glad to hear you’re doing well! ☺️ Yea update me on how daily PIO goes lol! 
Hpt Sounds like a great idea ! Ill do the same haha!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Ah I'm very excited for you! Can't wait to hear how it goes.

And yes, I did switch to daily PIO and no regrets so far! It's certainly early though, but what I'm doing seems to be working well. I think it's super important to use heat and massage after the shot to help the oil absorb, otherwise the oil can knot up in your muscle and that can cause discomfort and lumps. Here's what we do:

30 minutes before shot:

Clean injection site with alcohol wipe, apply numbing cream (Emla presciption) and tegaderm patch and leave it on for at least 30 minutes
In the last 10 minutes that I keep the numbing cream on, I use my heating pad on low on the injection area.
Then my husband wipes off the cream and preps the injection site for the shot as well as the syringe and the auto injector.
Directly after the shot:

My husband rubs the injection site with gauze, then I take over massaging for a few minutes. Then I sit with the heating pad on the area and keep alternating with heat and the massaging.
I try to walk around and do a few squats as well
Again, this works well for me but I know that over time, I'll probably start to get more sore. But alternating sides seems to work well. I hope this helps!


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> @Katzoemac Ah I'm very excited for you! Can't wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> And yes, I did switch to daily PIO and no regrets so far! It's certainly early though, but what I'm doing seems to be working well. I think it's super important to use heat and massage after the shot to help the oil absorb, otherwise the oil can knot up in your muscle and that can cause discomfort and lumps. Here's what we do:
> 
> 30 minutes before shot:
> 
> Clean injection site with alcohol wipe, apply numbing cream (Emla presciption) and tegaderm patch and leave it on for at least 30 minutes
> In the last 10 minutes that I keep the numbing cream on, I use my heating pad on low on the injection area.
> Then my husband wipes off the cream and preps the injection site for the shot as well as the syringe and the auto injector.
> Directly after the shot:
> 
> My husband rubs the injection site with gauze, then I take over massaging for a few minutes. Then I sit with the heating pad on the area and keep alternating with heat and the massaging.
> I try to walk around and do a few squats as well
> Again, this works well for me but I know that over time, I'll probably start to get more sore. But alternating sides seems to work well. I hope this helps!


Thank you ! I will always do this then. Ill jist have to wake up earlier every morning.! Not a morning person lol! Yea update me :)


----------



## Katzoemac

I had my transfer! We did 2 5dt because of my age she said it’s best. We had 2 high grade embryos Transferred so we are praying!! Hpt next! Ill do it in 7 days as welll! ☺️ 

The transfer went very well. The valium def helped calm my nerves i actually almost fell asleep haha. Now ill be relaxing all day :) 

i hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Wonderful news! Congratulations :dance: I'm glad to hear that everything went well! I wish the valium made me feel relaxed. Maybe my husband ruined my buzz by running late that morning LOL 

Are you able to switch to PIO in the evenings now that you've had your transfer? My post-transfer instructions explained how to do it. It had to be mornings until the day of transfer. I double checked with the nurse because we were also switching to strictly PIO too, but it was the same thing - take a morning dose then an evening dose then the next day you can pick up with just evenings.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Katzoemac Yay! Good luck :)


----------



## FTale

:wohoo:Congrats on your Transfer Katz!!!!

I'm getting all excited watching you and LadyVictoria talk about PIO and transfers.....I hope it all goes just as good for myself.

I should know in about 2 and half weeks what my future looks like as far as IVF. Meantime I will get back to exercising and eating clean/lean. 

JUST WOW .......will be praying for you both


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> @Katzoemac Wonderful news! Congratulations :dance: I'm glad to hear that everything went well! I wish the valium made me feel relaxed. Maybe my husband ruined my buzz by running late that morning LOL
> 
> Are you able to switch to PIO in the evenings now that you've had your transfer? My post-transfer instructions explained how to do it. It had to be mornings until the day of transfer. I double checked with the nurse because we were also switching to strictly PIO too, but it was the same thing - take a morning dose then an evening dose then the next day you can pick up with just evenings.

haha! Benadryl knocks me out too, so maybe im just sensitive to meds idk haha! 

so today i told my RE i was thinking to do PIO as i was concerned about doing endometrin today, she said that’s ok then endometrin again tomorrow. My endometrin is 2pills 2 x a day :/ i havent asked her about switching to daily PIO, i wanted to see how ill do first w this back to back PIO, well, i am in little more pain haha! Ill see how endometrin works for me for some more time haha! 
But did you say if you do daily PIO, it will be twice a day? I only did 1 dose of PIO TODAY!! They didnt tell me! Now im concerend....i was already on valium when they explained :/


----------



## Katzoemac

FTale said:


> :wohoo:Congrats on your Transfer Katz!!!!
> 
> I'm getting all excited watching you and LadyVictoria talk about PIO and transfers.....I hope it all goes just as good for myself.
> 
> I should know in about 2 and half weeks what my future looks like as far as IVF. Meantime I will get back to exercising and eating clean/lean.
> 
> JUST WOW .......will be praying for you both




FTale said:


> :wohoo:Congrats on your Transfer Katz!!!!
> 
> I'm getting all excited watching you and LadyVictoria talk about PIO and transfers.....I hope it all goes just as good for myself.
> 
> I should know in about 2 and half weeks what my future looks like as far as IVF. Meantime I will get back to exercising and eating clean/lean.
> 
> JUST WOW .......will be praying for you both

Thank you Ftale!! Im excited for you too! We are on same boat then, 2 week wait ! 
I love food so much, it’s hard to eat healthy for me, but im. Gona start cutting down salt lol! It’s a start haha!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale thank you, love! I can't wait for it to be your turn! I remember feeling a bit overwhelmed at the start and scared of all of the injections, but I've become much more brave and strong throughout this process. IVF turns you into a badass woman! 

@Katzoemac I think the benadryl knockout is almost universal because it has that affect on me too! LOL Definitely give the Endometrin a little longer and see how you like it. Lots of people prefer it to shots, I'm just not one of them. And I'm only on PIO once a day. I just had to do it twice on the day that I switched from mornings to evenings.


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria i read your message again last night and figured that’s what you meant haha . Thank you for clarifying :)


----------



## Katzoemac

1 day after transfer and i already am getting anxious...excited...i just want to know already! If only hpts were cheap lol! Just ranting at 1 AM waiting for my hubby to get to bed and pray before we sleep! Ill keep you all in mind! night night ladies!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Katzoemac said:


> 1 day after transfer and i already am getting anxious...excited...i just want to know already! If only hpts were cheap lol! Just ranting at 1 AM waiting for my hubby to get to bed and pray before we sleep! Ill keep you all in mind! night night ladies!

Good luck!


----------



## Katzoemac

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck!

 Thank you!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> 1 day after transfer and i already am getting anxious...excited...i just want to know already! If only hpts were cheap lol! Just ranting at 1 AM waiting for my hubby to get to bed and pray before we sleep! Ill keep you all in mind! night night ladies!

I know what you mean, it's such an exciting time and we just want to know if it worked! Especially in your case since you transferred 2! 

I am 4dp5dt now and still feeling pretty great. Still hungry first thing in the morning. No real symptoms aside from a touch of constipation (thanks, progesterone!) and the subtle feeling that something is going on in my uterus. Not twinges or cramps, it just feels different and I don't know how to describe it. But I hope it's a good different!


----------



## Holly ttc

Katzoemac said:


> 1 day after transfer and i already am getting anxious...excited...i just want to know already! If only hpts were cheap lol! Just ranting at 1 AM waiting for my hubby to get to bed and pray before we sleep! Ill keep you all in mind! night night ladies!

I'm a silent stalker of this thread because i didn't want to jinx my transfer. I couldn't not jump in here though. :) Wal-Mart has tests for 88 cents that are actually really good! They gave me a squinter with my son and current pregnancy at 3dpt! If you get them though don't freak out if they don't darken up right away, it takes about ten minutes for the line to fully develop. Good luck!


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria it is good different im the sameX yesteray d1p5dt i was so sore! But today i woke up, no soreness except for dull ache, not bad like a 2/10 on my lower abdomen. My constipation finally just got better yesterday! Hopefully yours does too soon! You’re doing daily PIO so might be more effect too. 

@Holly ttc thank you for that! I actually just came from rite aid, and got the rite aid brand, just got 3 cos so expensive but ill try the walmart thank you for the tip! So i can test 3 times a day lol!
Good luck on yours!! hope everything goes well!


----------



## Katzoemac

I caved im sooo crazy :/ i tested haha! Well very faint positive on the rite aid brand but of course, i still have the hcg trigger so I know it’s not accurate hehe. Just feels good to see positive after 100s Of negatives. This is the first positive i have ever had and i guess made me happy somehow lol!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Thanks! The constipation is better today thankfully. I do have some gas and am a little bloated though. I was sleepy and took a nap this morning, which I never do. My appetite is still healthy! Aside from that, just the random subtle feeling every now and then that something’s happening in there. I hope there is something good at the end of this wait!

I can’t believe you tested so early! I am desperate to see my first positive but I want it to be the real thing! I’m glad it made you feel hopeful though! The BFNs are so soul crushing for me.


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> @Katzoemac Thanks! The constipation is better today thankfully. I do have some gas and am a little bloated though. I was sleepy and took a nap this morning, which I never do. My appetite is still healthy! Aside from that, just the random subtle feeling every now and then that something’s happening in there. I hope there is something good at the end of this wait!
> 
> I can’t believe you tested so early! I am desperate to see my first positive but I want it to be the real thing! I’m glad it made you feel hopeful though! The BFNs are so soul crushing for me.

Hahhaa!!! I know! I will try hard not to tomorrow hahaha!! And i am proud of you for being able to hold till 7 days! :) 3 more, almost there!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> Hahhaa!!! I know! I will try hard not to tomorrow hahaha!! And i am proud of you for being able to hold till 7 days! :) 3 more, almost there!

It's funny, but the closer we got to my POAS date, the more nervous I am to test! I feel like I might chicken out on Tuesday! I guess it’s because I feel really great and normal, while everyone else in my group chat who transferred on the same day seem to have all these symptoms and are starting to test and get faint positives. I’m just hungry all the time, feel warmer than usual (I normally run cold and freeze all the time), and have some constipation and gas, but all of that can be blamed on the progesterone! I know that plenty of people have little to no symptoms in early pregnancy but it’s just making me question if this transfer worked or not. But I'm trying not to compare since symptoms can vary so greatly and so can outcomes.


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> It's funny, but the closer we got to my POAS date, the more nervous I am to test! I feel like I might chicken out on Tuesday! I guess it’s because I feel really great and normal, while everyone else in my group chat who transferred on the same day seem to have all these symptoms and are starting to test and get faint positives. I’m just hungry all the time, feel warmer than usual (I normally run cold and freeze all the time), and have some constipation and gas, but all of that can be blamed on the progesterone! I know that plenty of people have little to no symptoms in early pregnancy but it’s just making me question if this transfer worked or not. But I'm trying not to compare since symptoms can vary so greatly and so can outcomes.


I am on the same boat. Yesterday, i tested because i sort of knew it would be positive cos of the trigger and i just wanted to see a positive lol. But when it comes to the real one, i might have a panic attack or hve hubby read it haha! 

We are exactly the same tho, I also don’t have any symptoms, except for VERY big appetite and breast tenderness. And it kind of worries me because this is how i am before my period Too. but i dont want to entertain the negative, i just pray :) i believe that iam pregnant, you as well!! 

btw, i read one of the forums on here . i forgot the title i think share your ivf success stories, most of women there actually had no symptoms :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac I would totally have my husband look except I want to surprise him with some of the things I’ve bought and the positive test.

And I totally forgot about that thread! I’ll have to go read that now. It’s reassuring that plenty of other women got their BFPs and felt the same way that we do I do still feel positive, but the doubt does creep in every once in a while.


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria ohhh im glad you reminded me fo that, haha . Id like to surprise him too hehe. Ill have to gather up courage then haha! 

That thread, gets my spirits up when these negative thoughts come. :) i feel like ive read some of them more than once haha.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> @LadyVictoria ohhh im glad you reminded me fo that, haha . Id like to surprise him too hehe. Ill have to gather up courage then haha!
> 
> That thread, gets my spirits up when these negative thoughts come. :) i feel like ive read some of them more than once haha.

I can totally understand forgetting the surprise and just running in joy with a BFP, but I’ve wanted for so long to be able to do this for him so I’m going to try to hold out. I just pray to get a BFP! Especially on my digital test. I want him to see the word ‘Pregnant’ so it really sinks in and feels real!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Okay so I am 6dp5dt and still feeling mostly normal. I'm actually thinking I might hold off on testing tomorrow! It's giving me more anxiety instead of feeling excited about it. We'll see if the urge strikes me to test before my beta, which is just over a week away on 7/7. I love how nothing has gone how I planned on this journey! I thought I'd be so excited to test tomorrow and to potentially surprise my husband, but now ignorance is bliss! Or I think I would need him beside me to have the courage to look but still want to wait it out a little bit... C'est la vie! lol


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria aww i feel you. But im sure your hubby would love the experience of checking the test with you as well. :) it will be special anyway it goes. Hugs! 


when i did the hpt day 2 it was not too stressful, because i know how inaccurate it was, haha. Like it was just for fun but now that it’s more real, and could be accurate in the next days, i feel more and more anxious too. My hubby wanted me to test yesterday, i refused hehe. Day 3 is more real than day2 hah!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Thank you, it definitely will be special regardless. Maybe I'll wait and see if he mentions testing at all. A few days ago I showed him an image with the day-by-day development of a blastocyst after transfer and he said, "So we can test 9 days after transfer?" I didn't tell him that lots of people test sooner! :lol: We'll see if he mentions it again. And yes, it's definitely getting more real with each day that passes! Do you plan to test again?


----------



## FTale

Was settling down to ignore cd1 cramps and remembered you two!

Cracked my laptop open so fast!! lol

Praying for you both!!

You do not have to have symptoms to be preggers or even have the same symptoms as others.

I have you both in my heart and praying for your rainbow babies be coming about. 

:hug:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale thank you so much for that reminder and for your kind words! I really needed that reassurance! :hugs:


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale thank you! Praying for you as well 

@LadyVictoria that’s so cute you two looking at pics :) lol some people, like me lol! 2 days after transfer lol! 

I did already lol. I came home for lunch and hubby was home had the hpts on the counter, i was like, are you telling me to take a test? He said shyly, yes! Hehe. We prayed and then tested. I got positive, stronger than the 2 day post transfer so i did frer 1 hour later and is positive too. but i explained to him, still very early and that we still need to see if it gets darker. Now pressure is on for me. i know ive been always positive , but pressure seems more now idk why. Lol. Just..im ‘hoping’ more i guess. But im not complaining. Im happy for any bfp :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac That’s wonderful news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> @Katzoemac That’s wonderful news! Congratulations!!!


Thank you! Although could still be trigger i dont know! We shall see! Fx for you!!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> Thank you! Although could still be trigger i dont know! We shall see! Fx for you!!!

If it’s a darker line than the first test then it’s probably a real BFP! The line from the trigger shot would get fainter but sometimes it never goes away fully when you get a BFP because your own HCG is taking over!


----------



## Katzoemac

So i took another one today. Def darker! Praying praying!!!! I was so kind of anxious last night because i was having weird cramps but they are gone this AM. 

how are you doing @LadyVictoria ? I hope you’re doing well!


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> If it’s a darker line than the first test then it’s probably a real BFP! The line from the trigger shot would get fainter but sometimes it never goes away fully when you get a BFP because your own HCG is taking over!

hoping!!!! God please! :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> So i took another one today. Def darker! Praying praying!!!! I was so kind of anxious last night because i was having weird cramps but they are gone this AM.
> 
> how are you doing @LadyVictoria ? I hope you’re doing well!

Yayyy that's wonderful news! Congratulations! :bfp:

I am doing well. I still feel great and don't really have any notable symptoms. I think I'll be ready to test in a few days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LadyVictoria

I’m still shaking a little. It worked! Our first transfer worked!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations!! :happydance:

Thank you!


----------



## Twag

I silently stalk but Congratulations LadyVictoria I am so happy for you :cloud9: :dust:

Good luck Katz hoping for a BFP for you also :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Flueky88

Huge congrats LadyV! I've been silently stalking as well and cheering for all you ladies. I hope to see more bfps from everyone:)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Twag said:


> I silently stalk but Congratulations LadyVictoria I am so happy for you :cloud9: :dust:
> 
> Good luck Katz hoping for a BFP for you also :fingerscrossed:

Aww thank you so much! It feels so unreal still! I can't wait to surprise my husband. He's still sleeping! 



Flueky88 said:


> Huge congrats LadyV! I've been silently stalking as well and cheering for all you ladies. I hope to see more bfps from everyone:)

Thank you so much! It's been a long time coming, as you know. :hugs:


----------



## Nima

Congratulations!! So happy for you!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Nima said:


> Congratulations!! So happy for you!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> I’m still shaking a little. It worked! Our first transfer worked!
> 
> View attachment 1083789


Yay!!!!! Omg!!!! I woke up and saw your message but had to get ready for work and get my progesterone and i was late! So had to reply when i got to work!! But im soo excited!!! Ive been worried about you!!! Congratulations!!!!


How did hubby react? Or are you surprising him?


----------



## Katzoemac

@Twag thank you!! I did too! Just hoping praying baby/babies continue to hang in there for 9 months ☺️ Im only d6p5dt :) 

Today seems to be the bfp that i think looks real for me haha!


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats to you as well Katz!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> Yay!!!!! Omg!!!! I woke up and saw your message but had to get ready for work and get my progesterone and i was late! So had to reply when i got to work!! But im soo excited!!! Ive been worried about you!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> How did hubby react? Or are you surprising him?

Aww thanks, no need to worry about little ol' me! :) I plan to surprise my husband tonight! His birthday was a couple weeks ago so I'm going to pretend that one of his presents came late and that I want him to open it. I put the tests in a plastic baggie (since pee...) in a decorative box along with a onesie that I bought that references one of our favorite shows, a cute little story book, and a pair of baby booties. There's paper confetti covering everything so he won't see what's in there until he opens the box and pulls it out. I'm going to set it up in our bedroom and record everything. I cannot wait! I think having him know and seeing his reaction will make it feel more real.


----------



## Nixnax

Omg congrats ladyvictoria, I remember speaking to you a year or 2 ago when we first started trying. So happy for you


----------



## LadyVictoria

Nixnax said:


> Omg congrats ladyvictoria, I remember speaking to you a year or 2 ago when we first started trying. So happy for you

Thank you so much! We started trying 2 years ago to the month!


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> Aww thanks, no need to worry about little ol' me! :) I plan to surprise my husband tonight! His birthday was a couple weeks ago so I'm going to pretend that one of his presents came late and that I want him to open it. I put the tests in a plastic baggie (since pee...) in a decorative box along with a onesie that I bought that references one of our favorite shows, a cute little story book, and a pair of baby booties. There's paper confetti covering everything so he won't see what's in there until he opens the box and pulls it out. I'm going to set it up in our bedroom and record everything. I cannot wait! I think having him know and seeing his reaction will make it feel more real.

awww you are so sweet!!! I Cannot wait to hear how it goes!!!


----------



## Twag

Katzoemac said:


> @Twag thank you!! I did too! Just hoping praying baby/babies continue to hang in there for 9 months ☺️ Im only d6p5dt :)
> 
> Today seems to be the bfp that i think looks real for me haha!
> 
> View attachment 1083805


Congratulations they look BFP to me :dust: :cloud9:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> awww you are so sweet!!! I Cannot wait to hear how it goes!!!

Perfectly! He teared up and gave me the biggest bear hug when he saw the tests! ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Love it!


----------



## star25

Congratulations ladies, so happy to read your exciting news!
How are you both feeling?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thank you, @star25 O:) I probably feel the best that I have on this whole IVF journey. It's super early (4+2) so I think it's normal to not really have any notable symptoms just yet. Just a healthy appetite and running warmer, but that started when I started progesterone so it's not new.


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> Perfectly! He teared up and gave me the biggest bear hug when he saw the tests! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1083873
> [/QUOTE
> 
> soo adorable!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria did you get your beta yet? Mine is on monday! Cant wait. Haha. I just another hpt, wellll been doing daily lol! Just getting stronger. I cant wait for my first US. I dont even have appointment yet, ill know when on Monday. Do you know when US is usually done?


----------



## Katzoemac

Thank you @star25 ! I am feeling great! Other than anxious every AM and having to take an hpt make sure bfp is still good haha. I need to stop! Lol! 
Sore boobs In AM . Nausea but i think im imagining it idk haha! And reflux. When i eat food, i cant lay down for like 30mins-1hr cos food comes back up :/ could also just be from being so bloated from progesterone idk...lol! FX. 
How are you star? Have you decided on your journey? I think i read you were thinking of another ivf?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> @LadyVictoria did you get your beta yet? Mine is on monday! Cant wait. Haha. I just another hpt, wellll been doing daily lol! Just getting stronger. I cant wait for my first US. I dont even have appointment yet, ill know when on Monday. Do you know when US is usually done?

My first is on Tuesday, and from there I imagine I'll have another one later next week. I'm not sure about the first ultrasound. I'm hoping they'd bring us in for one the week after next - around 6 weeks! 

I'm saving my last 2 FRERs for next week, but I have been testing on cheapies every day. It's reassuring to see the lines get darker each day!


----------



## Katzoemac

Haha i d


LadyVictoria said:


> My first is on Tuesday, and from there I imagine I'll have another one later next week. I'm not sure about the first ultrasound. I'm hoping they'd bring us in for one the week after next - around 6 weeks!
> 
> I'm saving my last 2 FRERs for next week, but I have been testing on cheapies every day. It's reassuring to see the lines get darker each day!

I dont feel too weird testing daily then haha!! I should get those ICs, ive never tried them.

i know! If they dont make me an appointment at 6 weeks ill make an appointment w OB haha!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> Haha i d
> 
> 
> I dont feel too weird testing daily then haha!! I should get those ICs, ive never tried them.
> 
> i know! If they dont make me an appointment at 6 weeks ill make an appointment w OB haha!

I think it’s pretty common to test daily! Who doesn’t love to see line profession? 

I’m kind of in between OBGYNs at the moment - all of the good ones left the office I go to and I don’t trust anyone there with prenatal care or delivering my baby. I’ve been doing my own research and plan to see who my IVF center recommends! But yes, hopefully we’ll get in for scans quickly and get to see something!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Here’s my line progression on my cheapies from 8-11dp5dt


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> Here’s my line progression on my cheapies from 8-11dp5dt
> View attachment 1083957


Yayyy! They look great! I bet w frer they will be a lot darker. I have been doing frer cos i have bad anxiety and i want to be sure. Lol. This will be last time ill have to buy them. Haha! But since yesterday to today they seem to just be same. Idk if they could get any darker probably why. Hopefully it’s not a bad sign.. beta in 2 days and im reserving my last free for monday...so i know what to expect w my beta


----------



## Katzoemac

Here is mine yesterday on top and bottom is today. (D8/d9) What do you think? I cant tell if there is a difference.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> Here is mine yesterday on top and bottom is today. (D8/d9) What do you think? I cant tell if there is a difference.
> 
> View attachment 1083978

Those are great dark lines! I don’t think you have anything to be worried about!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Your lines look great! :)


----------



## Katzoemac

Thank you ladies!! ☺️


----------



## Katzoemac

Im a little stressed out today....my test today which is the bottom most test, looks weird, idk if cos my hcg is lower...the bottom 2 are from same pack. And that was my last frer. I wasnt gona use it today but of course i did. :( i think ill buy another one and test in 4 hours...


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria said:


> I’m still shaking a little. It worked! Our first transfer worked!
> 
> View attachment 1083789

:happydance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FTale

Katzoemac said:


> View attachment 1084029
> 
> 
> Im a little stressed out today....my test today which is the bottom most test, looks weird, idk if cos my hcg is lower...the bottom 2 are from same pack. And that was my last frer. I wasnt gona use it today but of course i did. :( i think ill buy another one and test in 4 hours...

Your lines are AMAZING!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines! Congratulations :)


----------



## FTale

Keep us posted on your betas!!! All of our tests look wonderful.

LadyVictoria you made those cheapies sing..lol..so dark

Katz I think thats its for the frers. You have really drained the control lone...lol...praying for some good doubling betas for you both. Hugs


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Thanks so much! It’s still kind of sinking in that our little embaby is growing in there! Seeing a darker line every day is super reassuring while I wait! I’ll be sure to share my first beta results. Just need Tuesday to hurry up and get here!

@Katzoemac Step away from the FRERs! I don’t think your lines can get any darker! Lol

Added today’s test so this is 8-12dp5dt!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Today my test line looks darker than the control line! I’m feeling optimistic going into tomorrow’s beta.



Best of luck today with yours, @Katzoemac !


----------



## Nixnax

That's a beauty of a line :happydance:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Nixnax said:


> That's a beauty of a line :happydance:

Thank you! It still feels like a dream.


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> @FTale Thanks so much! It’s still kind of sinking in that our little embaby is growing in there! Seeing a darker line every day is super reassuring while I wait! I’ll be sure to share my first beta results. Just need Tuesday to hurry up and get here!
> 
> @Katzoemac Step away from the FRERs! I don’t think your lines can get any darker! Lol
> 
> Added today’s test so this is 8-12dp5dt!
> View attachment 1084039


Haha! I know! My hubby told me i need to stop. Line cant get any darker, but does he really know! Lol. I trust you ladies! Haha! Thank you! your lines look great!!!! Blood work tomorrow for you !


----------



## Katzoemac

FTale said:


> Keep us posted on your betas!!! All of our tests look wonderful.
> 
> LadyVictoria you made those cheapies sing..lol..so dark
> 
> Katz I think thats its for the frers. You have really drained the control lone...lol...praying for some good doubling betas for you both. Hugs


Haha! I guess i was thinking higher hcg the control should disappear or something. Lol! I got cheap ones from amazon. I dont want to waste anymore money in frer! I got 2 more weeks to get to 6 weeks 

My beta was this AM! Ill let you all know how it goes. Hopefully it’s gooood!!!


----------



## FTale

:D YAY....looking forward to betas ladies!!

I'm all waiting on boring blood tests to fully come in. I know my AMH dropped these last 2 years from 3.8 to 2.91 so I am clearly declining reproductive wise but am still in supposed good standing if my FSH/LH/E2 are good.

I think I will know next week Friday or sooner. The waiting.

Meanwhile, took my last clomid yesterday and should O by this weekend or so. Wednesday will be my Clomid Challenge blood test though. 

I don't really know what to expect at this point other than to hope that we get pregnant on our own..heheheh

Anyone else getting ready for IVF cycle? 

HUGS


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Yes, you're in great shape and I think switching to cheapies to scratch your POAS itch is a good move! :) And thank you, fingers crossed for good numbers this week! 

@FTale I know it's not as exciting, but getting the preliminary testing done will help get you on your way! And who knows, you could get lucky this cycle! :lol: Keep us updated!


----------



## Lunabelle

Wow amazing seeing all these positive tests, congratulations to all of you :dance: gives me strength going forward, to think it will all be worthed in the end. 

Sorry I haven’t posted in ages, I have been having a really hard time since about a week after the egg retrieval, my tension is going up and down giving me terrible headaches and feeling dizzy. The doctor recommended taking some magnesium tablets and the headaches still come everyday, but they are much milder now so I feel like I am finally starting to get better. I am being monitored still for ovulation, although I am glad it is taking long as I just don’t feel ready for a pregnancy yet. I am quite happy to give my body a few more weeks to recover.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Lunabelle Thanks so much! I hope we'll have many more positives as this thread continues :D I'm sorry to hear that you're having a rough recovery though! Do they have any idea why? I hope that you start to feel better with each day. :flower:


----------



## Katzoemac

@Lunabelle thank you! Hoping for more positives! Im sorry to hear you are having a difficult time...ill be praying for your fast recovery and success ! Hugs! 

@FTale thank you! I really pray you will be blessed with little one/ones. Goodluck on your tests. Praying! Hugs!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Got my blood drawn this morning and now we wait for beta results this afternoon! My FRER was a dye stealer this morning! 


On a more worrisome note, I’ve been having adverse reactions to my PIO the past couple nights. I don’t get a rash on my skin, but it burns horribly beneath the skin and the pain spread through my side to the point where I couldn’t stand to have my night gown touch my skin on that side for most of the night. Eventually it subsided enough so I could cover up, because I can’t sleep without covers on me! The nurse said it sounds more like an injection site issue than an allergic reaction but they’re going to switch me to progesterone in olive oil (mine is sesame seed). I have to go through a different pharmacy so I hope my insurance will work there and it won’t cost a fortune. It should be delivered tomorrow so I’ll have to do one more shot tonight and they said to ice before and after. We’ll see if that helps but I’m very nervous about being in pain again.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines! 
I'm sorry about the reaction to the PIO :(


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Great lines!
> I'm sorry about the reaction to the PIO :(

Thank you! I really hope that this Progesterone in Olive Oil will help solve the problem because these 3 vials are costing me $325! I'm grateful to have the money but 3 vials of what I've been using only cost me $5, so that's a big jump! But I'm not complaining, our little baby is so worth it.


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria yay!!!!! Those lines look amazing im sure your hcg will be good. I got mine, and it’s 790! Omg. I panicked i was asking md if there is any problem of it being high, she said no lol. Can’t wait to hear about yours! I know it will be good cos our hpts look the same :) 


Im sorry to hear bout the PIO. But i had that yesterday too, and i told my hubby, i think it’s cos he injected a little too far to the middle....idk if same w you....the burning to the side of my hip/thigh, i get my injection 8 AM and it lasted through lunch. Never happened before i thought injection site.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Thanks so much! You are too funny - high HCG is a good thing! When do you go back for a repeat?

I'm sorry to hear that you had some PIO pain yourself yesterday. My injections have been fine up until the last two nights so I don't think it's the location of the injection. I called my insurance company to ask if what I was charged was correct and it doesn't appear to be! They said that I should have had coverage and not paid nearly as much. So now the pharmacy is looking into it and will credit me if I overpaid. You really have to stay on top of everyone during this process!

ETA: Metro Pharmacy was wrong and after running my insurance, my total charge is $30. With $25 of that being overnight shipping, this new PIO should have cost the same as my old one - $5!


----------



## FTale

Luna: Totally understand how you feel. I hope when ovulation is picked up you are feeling a bit more healed and ready to keep on the journey. HUGS

Lady Victoria: You can steal all the line color you want. HUGS...Beautiful progression and can't wait for your beta to come back.

(You know my face hurts smiling for you all.)

Katz: Woooohooooowwwzers. 790!!! Yeah, your eggo preggo fo suuuuuree! :happydance: See those lines didn't have nothing on just how much hcg baby is churning out. I am super duper happy for you

As for me, my cd 2,3..I did test on cd 2 bloods cames back. From what I read online they are 'ok' but the tests I take tomorrow after having been on Clomid with no Vitex in my system will let me know what my FSH/LH/E2 are really doing. I am scared but tired of it at the same time. Just want to move on to the part where I am staring at 2 lines...lol OH and the shot site pain....is real. I found that for my shots, it has to be in fat or it will hurt. Sending shock waves out and the burn is so intense. My hubby feels bad but I can't reach the areas to do it myself (nor do I want to do it myself..heheh) I will keep you all posted on what I find out. Meanwhile, please be good to your bubba bellys.


FSH**4.86miu

LH**3.78miu

E2** 54.10pg

D Total**33.3

DHEA S**232.8ug

TSH**1.17uiu

Free T-3**2.40pg

Free T-4**1.17ng


Prolactin**15.59ng


----------



## LadyVictoria

My first beta at 14dp5dt is 4,514! I am officially pregnant! I go back on Thursday for the second.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, that's great news :)


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> My first beta at 14dp5dt is 4,514! I am officially pregnant! I go back on Thursday for the second.



whooaah!!! Yours is soo high!! :) and i was worried mine was too high lol! congratulations!!


----------



## Katzoemac

FTale said:


> Luna: Totally understand how you feel. I hope when ovulation is picked up you are feeling a bit more healed and ready to keep on the journey. HUGS
> 
> Lady Victoria: You can steal all the line color you want. HUGS...Beautiful progression and can't wait for your beta to come back.
> 
> (You know my face hurts smiling for you all.)
> 
> Katz: Woooohooooowwwzers. 790!!! Yeah, your eggo preggo fo suuuuuree! :happydance: See those lines didn't have nothing on just how much hcg baby is churning out. I am super duper happy for you
> 
> As for me, my cd 2,3..I did test on cd 2 bloods cames back. From what I read online they are 'ok' but the tests I take tomorrow after having been on Clomid with no Vitex in my system will let me know what my FSH/LH/E2 are really doing. I am scared but tired of it at the same time. Just want to move on to the part where I am staring at 2 lines...lol OH and the shot site pain....is real. I found that for my shots, it has to be in fat or it will hurt. Sending shock waves out and the burn is so intense. My hubby feels bad but I can't reach the areas to do it myself (nor do I want to do it myself..heheh) I will keep you all posted on what I find out. Meanwhile, please be good to your bubba bellys.
> 
> 
> FSH**4.86miu
> 
> LH**3.78miu
> 
> E2** 54.10pg
> 
> D Total**33.3
> 
> DHEA S**232.8ug
> 
> TSH**1.17uiu
> 
> Free T-3**2.40pg
> 
> Free T-4**1.17ng
> 
> 
> Prolactin**15.59ng


Getting there Ftale! ☺️ Hopefully these labs are good! I get the shots part, but will be so worth it :) keep us posted!


----------



## Nixnax

LadyVictoria said:


> My first beta at 14dp5dt is 4,514! I am officially pregnant! I go back on Thursday for the second.

Yikes that's nice and high. Multiples?!


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria said:


> My first beta at 14dp5dt is 4,514! I am officially pregnant! I go back on Thursday for the second.

:wohoo: OMG OMG YAY!!!!!!!!:wohoo:

Congrats on your beta!!! Love how you and Katz have had different symptoms and different betas. Just goes to show us all how all of our bodies react so dif to pregnancy.

:hug:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> whooaah!!! Yours is soo high!! :) and i was worried mine was too high lol! congratulations!!

I was blown away when the nurse told me! Definitely much higher than I expected!



Nixnax said:


> Yikes that's nice and high. Multiples?!

Better not be! We only put one in there! LOL I hope it's just one eager, healthy baby!



FTale said:


> :wohoo: OMG OMG YAY!!!!!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> Congrats on your beta!!! Love how you and Katz have had different symptoms and different betas. Just goes to show us all how all of our bodies react so dif to pregnancy.
> 
> :hug:

Thank you, love! Yes, everyone is so different. I really haven't had much going on at all in terms of symptoms and that number is far higher than I ever would have anticipated (I was thinking maybe around 1000). Now I'm dying to know what my results will be tomorrow and when we can go in for the first ultrasound!

I'm glad to see your preliminary testing is done and I hope that things start to move along nicely for you!


----------



## Katzoemac

Hi ladies, got my second beta today, the doctor was so happy, but im not. :( it’s 1,321, from 790. It didnt really double but she said it doesnt have to exaclty double because my first was already so high. I want to believe her, but im still deflated. Idk what to think :(


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> Hi ladies, got my second beta today, the doctor was so happy, but im not. :( it’s 1,321, from 790. It didnt really double but she said it doesnt have to exaclty double because my first was already so high. I want to believe her, but im still deflated. Idk what to think :(

That's a great second beta! I think that if your doctor is happy then I wouldn't worry about it. I have also heard that it doesn't necessarily have to double to still be a good sign that everything is developing normally, especially as your numbers get higher. According to the American Pregnancy Association:

"Typically, the hCG levels will double every 72 hours. The level will reach its peak in the first 8-11 weeks of pregnancy and then will decline and level off for the remainder of the pregnancy." hCG Levels | The American Pregnancy Association

I hope this makes you feel better! I'm not quite sure what to expect going into my second one tomorrow but I'm just trying to remain optimistic that all is well and that baby's growing just fine in there.


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria thank you...that makes me feel better. Ill try to be optimistic as I can as well. Will be a long week waiting for mu 3rd beta. 

hoping yours will be very good! 
Thank you again!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> @LadyVictoria thank you...that makes me feel better. Ill try to be optimistic as I can as well. Will be a long week waiting for mu 3rd beta.
> 
> hoping yours will be very good!
> Thank you again!

Of course! I just got sucked down the rabbit hole of reading about molar pregnancies (don't do it) but I closed that browser and told myself that I need to stop worrying and just be positive. I wish we could just skip ahead to our ultrasounds and see our perfect little babies in there! There's really too much waiting involved in this process lol


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> Of course! I just got sucked down the rabbit hole of reading about molar pregnancies (don't do it) but I closed that browser and told myself that I need to stop worrying and just be positive. I wish we could just skip ahead to our ultrasounds and see our perfect little babies in there! There's really too much waiting involved in this process lol


That’s what i was concerned about too, so i asked my RE, and I asked my OB too. I didnt want to mention it yesterday here because i didnt want to cause anymore stress hehe. But they said no concern about that. I guess they dont want us to worry. But yes a lot of waiting! Yesterday, i was just getting tired and want the ultrasound already to know my fate. I am really trying hard to be positive, and you all have been soo helpful! So glad to have this ☺️


----------



## FTale

Katz your betas are looking good in my book. I can understand the worry but your beta has jumped awesomely. The doc was not worried because I am sure she has seen betas of every level at this early point. Do you best to stay positive for baby bean. HUGS

As for Molar Pregnancies, that was my second pregnancy after losing my first born. 

I got a bfp late night 10dpo. Like 10pm faint faint bfp. I ovulated on cd9 that cycle and just new I was pregnant. I didn' t know why fmu on 10dpo didn't show positive. Nothing gave me any sign that at 13wks I'd be getting a d&c.

Until 5, then 6 weeks and nothing on the monitor except for a sac and a very small grain of rice looking shadow that did not glow because there was not heart beat. My numbers were not crazy high. Just getting high enough to where you do see a heartbeat. The doctors let me continue coming in for scans to see if I just had a slow grower. We were all so hopeful. At 13wks my beta was crazy high like 10,000 some thing as they wheeled me in for surgery. By then I had already come to terms with it not being a viable pregnancy.

Please to not fret over it being a molar pregnancy. It will drive you up the wall and back down again. I know when I got pregnant with my dd I didn't even let the thought creep into my mind. I was so happy to be pregnant again and see betas rising but to see her on the scan really set my heart strings in motion. You will be both get there. Prayer and good spirits all around :dance::hugs:


On another note, y'all Red flags are flying at the clinic I am going to. Here are my lists woes.

1. Gave me a prescription for Sermorelin and said they like to see a patient on it for two months before they will do IVF. BUT never told me when to start taking it. So I just started taking it two days later when I got it in the mail. They do not monitor your level of it in your system at any point from what the lab tech told me. Seriously? I imagine at some point I have enough in my system already to not need to keep taking it for 2 months even. Everyone is different. I read online it is a boost and your own pituitary gland can take over producing more actively after being on int. I have my second month's supply in but I am like hmmmmmmm....should I take it?

2. My husband had to do another semen analysis and they had him go to 'the room'. He was baffled and disgusted. There was a bathroom in the room if you went through a door which was ok. But in the room itself was just a futon. A F-u-t-o-n. A nasty futon for men to lay on and do there business. I was like wasn't there a medical sheet cover that could be changed and tossed. He said 'nope, looks like its a cover that can be taken off and washed' :dohh:
Then instead of putting his sample in the window in the bathroom they make him toss it in a baggy carry it back out into the lobby to the front desk person and get this THEN THEY MAKE HIM TAKE HIS VITALS. :nope:

So he had to sit back in the waiting room for a few minutes to get called back so they can read his now high blood pressure after all that action and then have the nerve to tell him ", Oh your pressure is (blah, blah)" in a fashion to indicate that it was high. Yeah buddy it was high!!!! Seriously?


I do not know that I can let these people handle my eggs without me watching them closely. And its not like they are the cheapest. We drive out of town to see them because they do not have any weight restrictions. I haven't been told once to drop a pound even though I know I need to drop more.

Plus....after my appt, I got my husband to drive us over to a car dealer to check out their deals....now I have a new vehicle:blush:. I wanted a bigger one for when we have a baby. Need more room. Yet, totally dove into my IVF funds to do it. So after all that babbling, I don't think I will be doing IVF this summer unless my husband says he wants to stick with mcnasty ivf clinic. I know no place is perfect but I get extra ocd when it comes to my fertility.

I do have a standing appt with another doctor that I scheduled many moons ago that is in August or October? I will have to call them and check but I don't even like talking to the front desk lady. She never sounds happy to speak to me. Maybe her job is stressful? :shrug: Never been there.

Ok, I am done. Should have warned you all to eat popcorn while reading this long blip.

Will be stalking you and will let you all know my genetic tests results when I get them in hopefully this weekend or Monday.

Hugs


----------



## Katzoemac

Awww @FTale im sorry you are going through this!! And to be driving far to a place that feels sketchy....i dont know about the sermorelin as i am not familiar with it, but the rest, idk about others but it’s weird to have patient take his own vitals yikes! but ivf is huge! Financially, and emotionally. I would really find a place i feel comfortable with. We also have to drive 1 hour away for ours, for visits and tests becaus ei dont trust our town lol. But man! Hopefully you have better luck with the new docs!


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale oh and sorry about the molar pregnancy, i cannot imagine going through it! Thank you for sharing your story. Hugs!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@FTale I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Katz: Thank you. Driving that far is a peach ain't it? LOL...I wish I could find some place local with a better deal but the only place I am familiar with we hate the actual center where it takes place. They botched our IUIs in our opinions. But that was the IUI side of the house they tended to cater more to IVF patients. Which is wrong because everyone should be treated the same. Shots, and money flying out of the pockets all around...you know what I mean..lol

Regardless, some way or the other we will make a baby. Just gotta keep praying and believing its just around the corner.

How are you doing? :D

Bev: Thank you!! Crazy I'm still here poking away at TTC. I can almost recall when you had your first or was at least featured in the news and so on. Where does time go?????

I am in good spirits otherwise. The clinic called me back to review all my blood tests in about 2 weeks. I already know my FSH came back 3.23 and LH 9.61 after the Clomid challenge. I am getting ready to ovulate here soon and really hope we get pregnant. So I guess my fsh is ok. The genetic results will not be back in for almost 2 weeks I found. Will let you all know what it says then. HUGS


----------



## LadyVictoria

My beta rose by 49% in 48 hours so they brought us in for an ultrasound this morning. We saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac, which is great, but they still have us worried that something could be wrong since my beta didn't double. I've seeing on BabyMed that sometimes higher betas don't double or take longer to double but they didn't do a third one this morning because they said that the ultrasounds will tell us what we need to know, so we go back in next Friday. I just don't know what to think. It's reassuring that it's in a great spot and as developed as it should be at this stage, but the doctor (not my regular RE) just has us scared half to death that something is abnormal!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope everything is OK <3


----------



## Flueky88

Hope everything is okay LadyV. I do believe I heard that once betas are 6000 or more they don't double every 48 hrs.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Bevziibubble Thank you, so are we. This is going to be the longest wait ever!



Flueky88 said:


> Hope everything is okay LadyV. I do believe I heard that once betas are 6000 or more they don't double every 48 hrs.

That's what I've been reading too, but my IVF Center doesn't seem to care about how high my initial beta was. It's so confusing.


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale money and shots flying, yes i understand completely! And these centers need to do their jobs right and treat everyone as nice as possible! Im glad your labs look good! Prayers work always! Cant wait to hear you have a bfp! Soon! 

as for me, im doing well. Trying hard to stay positive! Praying for the/these babies to be growing as they should and holding on to my uterus hehe.


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> My beta rose by 49% in 48 hours so they brought us in for an ultrasound this morning. We saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac, which is great, but they still have us worried that something could be wrong since my beta didn't double. I've seeing on BabyMed that sometimes higher betas don't double or take longer to double but they didn't do a third one this morning because they said that the ultrasounds will tell us what we need to know, so we go back in next Friday. I just don't know what to think. It's reassuring that it's in a great spot and as developed as it should be at this stage, but the doctor (not my regular RE) just has us scared half to death that something is abnormal!
> 
> View attachment 1084263


I really hope everything is ok Lady. But ive been doing my research, ive seen a lot of studies, they are retrospective studies, but one of them was published in asrm . Studies say early hcg >1000 had 100% chance of viable pregnancy. Most of them say >500 are in like 80s chance of viable pregnancy. Although none of my OB/RE are mentioning these. So idk how much the soecialists are trusting them. They are studies from pubmed, which we used when i was in school for research, although again. all i found were retrospective studies. Stay positive! Also, i found lab error could be an issue as well 
Good luck with your next ultrasound!! Your current one looks to be right for the pregnancy age i think. We cant see embryo until 6-7 weeks i think.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> I really hope everything is ok Lady. But ive been doing my research, ive seen a lot of studies, they are retrospective studies, but one of them was published in asrm . Studies say early hcg >1000 had 100% chance of viable pregnancy. Most of them say >500 are in like 80s chance of viable pregnancy. Although none of my OB/RE are mentioning these. So idk how much the soecialists are trusting them. They are studies from pubmed, which we used when i was in school for research, although again. all i found were retrospective studies. Stay positive! Also, i found lab error could be an issue as well
> Good luck with your next ultrasound!! Your current one looks to be right for the pregnancy age i think. We cant see embryo until 6-7 weeks i think.

Thank you so much, that is super helpful! My husband and I have been finding similar results so it's just a confusing place to be in when the doctor we're seeing is making us feel like we should hope for the best but be prepared for the worst! I miss our regular REs and can't wait to see them next time. I am 5+2 weeks today and will be 6+2 at the next ultrasound.


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> Thank you so much, that is super helpful! My husband and I have been finding similar results so it's just a confusing place to be in when the doctor we're seeing is making us feel like we should hope for the best but be prepared for the worst! I miss our regular REs and can't wait to see them next time. I am 5+2 weeks today and will be 6+2 at the next ultrasound.


Hopefully next time you get your regular RE so you can feel better...6+2 will be better than the one you just had, it was too early. I dont know what they were looking for. But well, they know better than us lol. 
I have my ultrasound supposedly next saturday but Wont be able to make it :/ ill try to sched that week. Let’s pray for the best. I believe we are doing great.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> Hopefully next time you get your regular RE so you can feel better...6+2 will be better than the one you just had, it was too early. I dont know what they were looking for. But well, they know better than us lol.
> I have my ultrasound supposedly next saturday but Wont be able to make it :/ ill try to sched that week. Let’s pray for the best. I believe we are doing great.

They wanted to make sure that it was in my uterus and not an ectopic pregnancy. So today's ultrasound did confirm that the gestational sac is where it belongs and we saw the yolk sac, which is pretty much what you'd expect to see at this point. I'm trying to be optimistic about that. I hope that everything looks great at your ultrasound!


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> They wanted to make sure that it was in my uterus and not an ectopic pregnancy. So today's ultrasound did confirm that the gestational sac is where it belongs and we saw the yolk sac, which is pretty much what you'd expect to see at this point. I'm trying to be optimistic about that. I hope that everything looks great at your ultrasound!

ohh i see! That’s great news then! Nothing to worry now :) i really think your hcg is great. 

thank you!! Goodlick to us!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> ohh i see! That’s great news then! Nothing to worry now :) i really think your hcg is great.
> 
> thank you!! Goodlick to us!

Thank you. It’s probably going to take me some time to step off of this emotional roller coaster, but I am trying to think happy thoughts and pray that baby’s doing just fine in there.


----------



## FTale

Katz: :) ...holding your uterus....lol...I hold mine each month and ask "is there anyone in there?"...lol..I see it as perfectly normal. 

LadyVictoria: It was too early to see anything on scan from my experience other than the egg yolk and gestational sac. Its when you get into the 6week to 7 week that they earnestly expect to see a baby and heartbeat and even then they wait for the heartbeat a bit longer because dating can be off. Even with IVF the baby's heartbeat starts when its ready not just because we have a calendar and hcg that looks this or that way. HUGS I hate that you are having to take pause and wait for another scan. Limbo frickin sucks. Sending you all the calming vibes I can muster and you already know you are showered in prayers. Big Big Hugs


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> LadyVictoria: It was too early to see anything on scan from my experience other than the egg yolk and gestational sac. Its when you get into the 6week to 7 week that they earnestly expect to see a baby and heartbeat and even then they wait for the heartbeat a bit longer because dating can be off. Even with IVF the baby's heartbeat starts when its ready not just because we have a calendar and hcg that looks this or that way. HUGS I hate that you are having to take pause and wait for another scan. Limbo frickin sucks. Sending you all the calming vibes I can muster and you already know you are showered in prayers. Big Big Hugs

Thank you for the kind words and well wishes, I really do appreciate them! I'm feeling a little better about things today. I'm just trying to focus on the positive - baby is where it belongs and looks right on track for 5+2 (although they say I'm 5+1). I hate that only time will tell... I wish we could fast forward to next Friday.


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria: I know what you mean. HUGS

I am sitting here waiting to O still wishing I was 7dpo so I could see how well I ovulated. I got a deal on the progesterone sticks so I ordered some because I am getting a bit leary of Covid revamping up in my state. I am having to pick and choose when I leave the house. I know the state I travel to for the RE mandated masks this past Friday. I just wish I knew if masks were all we needed.

I hope you find a way to get your mind on some thing less stressful. I have tons of organizing to do in my closet I've been putting off. And sense this is a working weekend for me, I get to do that on top of it. Doing what I can to push my waiting to o to the back of my mind.

Keep us posted on how you are feeling and any thing else you care to chat about. HUgs.


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> LadyVictoria: I know what you mean. HUGS
> 
> I am sitting here waiting to O still wishing I was 7dpo so I could see how well I ovulated. I got a deal on the progesterone sticks so I ordered some because I am getting a bit leary of Covid revamping up in my state. I am having to pick and choose when I leave the house. I know the state I travel to for the RE mandated masks this past Friday. I just wish I knew if masks were all we needed.
> 
> I hope you find a way to get your mind on some thing less stressful. I have tons of organizing to do in my closet I've been putting off. And sense this is a working weekend for me, I get to do that on top of it. Doing what I can to push my waiting to o to the back of my mind.
> 
> Keep us posted on how you are feeling and any thing else you care to chat about. HUgs.

There's so much waiting all the time! Are progesterone sticks tests? I did not know about those - very handy. What else are you concerned about needing beyond masks? I haven't seen any additional guidance about other forms of PPE being mandated for the general public. Best of luck! 

And I'm feeling better with each day, thank you! I've been doing my own research and asking in my IVF groups if other women have gone through this and every reply has reaffirmed that our numbers are fine because they shouldn't be expected to double in 48 hours after getting so high. And our little baby looked perfect at the ultrasound so we're just focusing on the good and trying to cast the NP's doubts out of our minds. I wish we could just skip ahead to Friday! I will definitely try to keep myself busy. I always read every day and could definitely focus on straightening up around the house.


----------



## mimi4

LadyVictoria said:


> There's so much waiting all the time! Are progesterone sticks tests? I did not know about those - very handy. What else are you concerned about needing beyond masks? I haven't seen any additional guidance about other forms of PPE being mandated for the general public. Best of luck!
> And our little baby looked perfect at the ultrasound so we're just focusing on the good and trying to cast the NP's doubts out of our minds.

Good news, try not to read too much, particulary IVF-related articles in Google


----------



## LadyVictoria

mimi4 said:


> Good news, try not to read too much, particulary IVF-related articles in Google

Well that’s the thing, everything I’m reading (like on the American Pregnancy Association site) says my HCG was totally normal so everything I’m reading is reassuring, and the ultrasound 
was reassuring, but the NP seems to be fixated on something being wrong for some reason. So her opinion is stressing me out.


----------



## Katzoemac

Im stressing rn. So i stayed away from the frer. Im using pregmate from amazon the past days. And idk the one today looks lighter i think...or control line darker....im scared. I dont get my second beta till wednesday. What do you ladies think? Bottom most is todaay


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> Im stressing rn. So i stayed away from the frer. Im using pregmate from amazon the past days. And idk the one today looks lighter i think...or control line darker....im scared. I dont get my second beta till wednesday. What do you ladies think? Bottom most is todaay
> 
> View attachment 1084355

I’ve never used that brand but your lines look consistently dark so that’s a good sign!


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> I’ve never used that brand but your lines look consistently dark so that’s a good sign!


Thank you! Makes me feel little better. This waiting is just a lot. I hope you ‘ re feeling better. Next week we get our answers.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> Thank you! Makes me feel little better. This waiting is just a lot. I hope you ‘ re feeling better. Next week we get our answers.

I’m glad you’re feeling better! I pray that we both get positive news this week.


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria/Kaz: FX for you both for nothing but good news. I think we are all holding our breaths. I know I am. God of miracles come down and let your glory be known. All things are possible thru Lord. 

I am just waiting to O even still. The pain is 1% starting so very well could be a dud and no ovulation even with clomid this cycle. I am so tired from work I do not care at this point. Feel like I did everything I could do. :coffee:

Keep us posted on how you are doing ladies. Hugs


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> LadyVictoria/Kaz: FX for you both for nothing but good news. I think we are all holding our breaths. I know I am. God of miracles come down and let your glory be known. All things are possible thru Lord.
> 
> I am just waiting to O even still. The pain is 1% starting so very well could be a dud and no ovulation even with clomid this cycle. I am so tired from work I do not care at this point. Feel like I did everything I could do. :coffee:
> 
> Keep us posted on how you are doing ladies. Hugs

Thank you so much for the positive thoughts and prayers! I'm so grateful to have you girls on this wild ride! And I'm sorry to hear that your body seems to not be cooperating this time around. Always a pain when things don't go as planned. 

I'm starting to feel better about things with each day. I'm trusting my intuition and I really feel that our baby is just fine. The only thing that gives me any doubts is the NP's reaction to my betas, and she's just one person with one opinion on the matter.

On another note, I think that I may have morning sickness? My stomach has been upset this morning and it was yesterday morning too. I used to be ravenous but it has definitely diminished my appetite. I'm still felt a little hungry but had no real desire to eat so I made myself some toast. And I've been getting hiccups over the past couple of days. So interesting to observe these changes.


----------



## koj518

I've missed so much, but I've finally caught up!

@LadyVictoria - First of all congrats on the BFP! I also think that because your first beta was at 14dp5dt, your betas won't double as quickly as if you were to have your first beta earlier when it isn't as high. Your ultrasound looks great - I wouldn't worry about a thing!! I also had a super high 1st beta (somewhere in the 2000s at 12dp5dt). I was worried for a multiple but it turned out to be a very strong baby boy - currently 25 weeks. I hope Friday brings you great news! 

@Katzoemac - Congrats on the BFP! Your betas are very similar to what I had with my first pregnancy! Good luck on your first ultrasound! 

Good luck to all those just starting the the IVF process!! It's a whirlwind but totally worth it :) <3


----------



## LadyVictoria

koj518 said:


> I've missed so much, but I've finally caught up!
> 
> @LadyVictoria - First of all congrats on the BFP! I also think that because your first beta was at 14dp5dt, your betas won't double as quickly as if you were to have your first beta earlier when it isn't as high. Your ultrasound looks great - I wouldn't worry about a thing!! I also had a super high 1st beta (somewhere in the 2000s at 12dp5dt). I was worried for a multiple but it turned out to be a very strong baby boy - currently 25 weeks. I hope Friday brings you great news!

Thank you so much for that reassurance! Everything that I've read says that we're totally fine so I feel like we've been stressing about this for no reason, all thanks to the NP with her pessimistic attitude. My own intuition is telling me that everything is just fine, so I'm trying to block out her negativity and focus on all of the positives. I'm glad to hear that everything worked out with your son - congratulations! So far we have seen that there's just one baby in there and I look forward to seeing the little cutie again on Friday. I will be sure to update.


----------



## Katzoemac

@koj518 thank you ! Knowing you had similar hcg really helped me today.

I dont know what’s going on with me. Ive been very depressed the past 2 days, because when i wake up from nap/sleep, i feel sad bec i would have a dream that i am not pregnant. Ive been crying. I think i need to stay away from those pregnancy tests. The cheap one from amazon is so inconsistent, same pee gives me different darkness, so again i bought frers today, and took 2 because i thought it was faulty as the control line was extremely faint, but same result for both. Im going mad i think.
Also bec the symptoms i used to have like stomach upset, slight nausea, they are getting less. Im having back ache too since yesterday, and pimples, and i only get these when about to get my period. Ugh. Sorry about complaining. I feel like ill exhaust my husband soon w my whining. But now that’s out of my system. I hope i feel better. 

on a lighter note, @LadyVictoria it’s good i think you’re now having pregnant symptoms. I read and also my friends tell me they started around 5-6 weeks! ☺️ Byw i read a girl in a forum also had 4000+ first hcg, she had healthy pregnancy ☺️ I read too many yesterday i cant remember if she had twins but no molar pregnancy, i thought of you when i read it! 

@FTale i agree with you, i have been praying soo much! And i include you ladies. God does not leave any sincere prayer unanswered in 1 way or another. I know He will Bless us with babies/baby at the time He knows is perfect for us. Ttc is just so emotional and exhausting but will give us rest if we hold on to Him. :) my dad told me these on friday. :)


----------



## FTale

koj: Good to hear from you and know you and your bub are doing good. Thank you for stopping in to give an update.

LadyVictoria: Oh, yeah, you are sounding very pregnant. Just like Katz said as you enter the 6wks if you were feeling it before you will then. I found no matter what you do the morning sickness will have to pass on its own. I only got it from the trigger shot not with actual pregnancy but it was bear in the mornings then I was fine the rest of the day.

Katz: Hugging you, fears are going to creep in no matter how strong we try to be. Just can't let them have the last word. And you are so right about God answering prayers. He knows best and I've learned to listen....didn't say agree because I am impatient...lol...just listen. And when you listen you will start to find a calm and understand he won't lead you where you shouldn't be. He knows your desires. So let it remain in his hands and enjoy every day of your pregnancy.

I'm scared and excited to go to sleep to see if my temp rises in the morning. I'll be shocked but if not, onwards and upwards.

:hug:


----------



## FTale

Ovulated super early or late at midnight and I am so glad to get it over with. Hurt so bad. But I am officially in the 2ww. Just going to try and do an insemination this evening just to cover my basis. Would do it earlier but not sure if Hubby can come home early.


How is everyone else?


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac I really hope that you start to feel better soon! It's tough when you have bad dreams because they can feel so real. I've been having all sorts of wild dreams with crazy things happening in them and it's not fun to wake up feeling so emotional. I agree that you should just stop testing for now. Faint control lines just means that your test lines are stealing dye from them, so that's a great sign! Nothing to be worried about. And I think it's hard to use symptoms to really tell us much because we have so much hormonal fluctuation happening right now that we can't expect to feel the same every day. I also had a couple pimples pop up but they seem to be clearing up far more quickly than they normally do when I get them. Just breathe! Think positively. I found a set of pregnancy affirmations that I like to say every day and I feel so calm and happy as I go through them! Maybe you can try something like that? 
31 Positive Pregnancy Affirmations To Ease Anxiety and Fear

And thank you for the reassurance. Literally everything that I've found has said that my HCG is fine and that we're right on target so I'm just mad that the NP made us freak out for nothing. Can't wait to see our little baby again on Friday! 

@FTale Yes, my stomach has consistently been upset in the morning for the past few days so I officially have morning sickness! It's pretty mild thankfully, and I hope it stays that way. It's funny, but having it actually makes me feel pregnant now! Even more than seeing our baby at the ultrasound lol I guess it's because I finally feel a physical change that I can attribute to the baby and not the progesterone. According to the IVF calculators I used, I'm 6 weeks tomorrow, but my IVF Center is a day behind that with their calculation so according to them, I will be 6+1 on Friday at my next ultrasound. Close enough for me. 

Best of luck this cycle! Hoping you get your BFP at the end of this TWW!


----------



## Katzoemac

Thank you so much ladies! Waking up to your messages made me feel less anxious. I really really appreciate your supporting and comforting words. From today onwards, i will try to be more positive and stronger, because it is 8 more months. :) 

@LadyVictoria thank you! I will def read those today ! I need anything calming. Goodluck on your ultrasound!! So excited for you! 

@FTale i agree, i get impatient and angry too hahahaha!!!! Just hold on tho. :) yayy for ovulation! Hopefully hubby gets home early. 
are you doing the at home insemination?


----------



## FTale

He came home early! We thought about home insemination but was like ....nah :sex:

:lol:

Good go on staying positive. I'll be eating my own words of encouragement soon if I test bfp next week. It is by no means easy just the only logical route to go to keep ones' sanity.

Time to turn in so I can hopefully see a rise in my bbt.

Stay strong y'all!

:hug:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Glad you're feeling better! The affirmations definitely help me to feel calm and it's also a special moment where I feel intentionally connected to the baby. Yes, let's embrace the positivity! 

Two more days until we get to see baby again. My IVF Center has me at 5+6 today but I'm 6 weeks if I go by the IVF due date calculators (close enough), so baby is the size of a sweet pea! I really hope we see the fetal pole and even a flicker of a heartbeat. That would be amazing! 

@FTale I'm glad you had the chance to BD again. I miss sex and have no idea when we'll get the green light ...I'll have to ask on Friday. Or make my husband ask LOL

Yes, let's all be positive here! Good vibes only :D


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria i agree!! Positivity!! ☺️ I got my bloodwork today, idk, my doctor does 3 blood tests before ultrasound. But im praying it will be great news today! Excited to hear about your baby!! My RE told us no sex until 10 weeks for us. Lol! Maybe it’s cos of the endometrin which you’re not on, not sure. Hopefully sooner for you! 

@FTale wooohooo!!!! Fx for bfp!!! Hopefully your 2ww is peaceful :)


----------



## FTale

Totally amazing to see LadyVictoria!!! HUGS


I ovulated really well btw, temp shot up and my doctor is going to put me on progesterone too. I had to ask and was shocked to learn she had never prescribed it before. She asked me all kinds of questions to see if I was just trying to self mediciate or really use to getting it from previous doctor. 

Well, I am bushed. Going to take a miday nap then back to work.

Hugs


----------



## FTale

Thank you Katz!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Best of luck for great results! I wish my NP had let me do a third beta just to see what my level was after 72 hours from the first. But we're past all that and all we can do is wait a couple more days. I'll be sure to update here of course. 

It seems like every doctor has a different opinion about when it's okay to resume sex. Some say after you see a heartbeat, others say a few days post transfer, etc.. I guess we shall see! I had no desire to have sex when I was on Endometrin. I felt so gross with it always oozing out. 

@FTale I'm glad to hear your temp is looking good! How odd about your doctor being so skeptical about the progesterone lol Glad you got the prescription though! A nap sounds nice, enjoy!


----------



## Katzoemac

My hcg level today is 16,000!!! Yay!! I am 5+4 ill have my ultrasound next tuesday! Thank God!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> My hcg level today is 16,000!!! Yay!! I am 5+4 ill have my ultrasound next tuesday! Thank God!!!

That's super high! You'll definitely be able to see the little babe(s?) next week. Congratulations, mama!


----------



## Katzoemac

Yayyy!!! Thank you thank you @LadyVictoria and @Bevziibubble ! Im so excited!


----------



## FTale

:dance: Woohoo!!!! And its out of the park!! Amazing beta, Katz! I was not expecting that...so uh, you got triplets in there??? LOL :happydance:


----------



## FTale

Surprise Gentetic result back! I was told 3 weeks and I get a message today they are in.

And they are GOOD!! out of 274 common genetic diseases or variants, I didn't have any. Now they can't test for everything in this one but they ruled out the most common. And I am so relieved. Plus I picked up my progesterone and will start taking them in the morning. Want to complete this day and start fresh in the morning. Also, I want to see what my temp is again...hahah

Its been a great day. Thanking God for it and just enjoying every second.

Hugs


----------



## Bevziibubble

@FTale That's great news! :D


----------



## FTale

Bevziibubble said:


> @FTale That's great news! :D

Thank you Bev....we are trying to relax and soak up some rays today knowing we at least have a fighting chance at getting preggy this cycle. 

Well I am laid out under a canopy hiding from the scolding sun. He is trimming trees..lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

FTale said:


> Thank you Bev....we are trying to relax and soak up some rays today knowing we at least have a fighting chance at getting preggy this cycle.
> 
> Well I am laid out under a canopy hiding from the scolding sun. He is trimming trees..lol

Sounds lovely! Enjoy your day :)


----------



## Katzoemac

FTale said:


> :dance: Woohoo!!!! And its out of the park!! Amazing beta, Katz! I was not expecting that...so uh, you got triplets in there??? LOL :happydance:


Thank you! Loool!!!! I cant do triplets haha! Maybe twins but still, im scared of complications w twins hehe, but ill take however many


----------



## Katzoemac

FTale said:


> Surprise Gentetic result back! I was told 3 weeks and I get a message today they are in.
> 
> And they are GOOD!! out of 274 common genetic diseases or variants, I didn't have any. Now they can't test for everything in this one but they ruled out the most common. And I am so relieved. Plus I picked up my progesterone and will start taking them in the morning. Want to complete this day and start fresh in the morning. Also, I want to see what my temp is again...hahah
> 
> Its been a great day. Thanking God for it and just enjoying every second.
> 
> Hugs

yay!!! Great news!! Fx for high temps and bfp!! 

hugs!


----------



## LadyVictoria

We had our second ultrasound today and are so relieved after seeing our little baby and getting to hear the heartbeat!!! Baby is 3mm and measuring right on target at 6+1 weeks with a heartbeat of 112bpm. Our RE said everything looks great and we are overjoyed!


----------



## Flueky88

Yay!!! I really felt like your beta levels were good :) I'm glad baby is growing perfectly.


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria wooohoooo!!!! Ive been waiting for your update! Im so happy for you! also that’s awesome that heartbeat was heard, my RE told me my ultrasound for heart beat wont be till week 7. Congratulations!! Do you get more ultrasounds after this?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great news and lovely photos! Congratulations! :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Yay!!! I really felt like your beta levels were good :) I'm glad baby is growing perfectly.

Thank you, love! I thought they were fine from everything we found when we did our own research but it’s still nerve wrecking when a medical professional says otherwise since you trust them to know better.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Katzoemac said:


> @LadyVictoria wooohoooo!!!! Ive been waiting for your update! Im so happy for you! also that’s awesome that heartbeat was heard, my RE told me my ultrasound for heart beat wont be till week 7. Congratulations!! Do you get more ultrasounds after this?

Thank you, love! We were told that it would be a nice bonus to see it today but not a bad thing if we didn’t since it’s still early. So it was a wonderful surprise! We go in for another ultrasound next Friday then graduate to the OBGYN!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Great news and lovely photos! Congratulations! :)

Thank you so much!


----------



## FTale

:wohoo:
YEEESSSS!!!!

So happy you saw baby!! :hug:

Grow baby grow!!!!


----------



## MissCassie

Hello, lovely ladies ❤

We are looking at doing another transfer in August. Thus will be transfer #5 trying for our second child.

Hopefully this one works and we can put ivf behind us.


----------



## FTale

Hi MissCassie

Hoping you get a sticky bean as well. And for sure put ivf behind you. I haven't even done it but I have the same thoughts about ttcing. I will be happy when its not on my playlist anymore. HUGs


----------



## Bevziibubble

@MissCassie Hi and good luck! :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Thank you, love! We feel so relieved and grateful that all is well! 

@MissCassie Welcome! I hope that this transfer will bring you a take home baby!


----------



## FTale

Hey all, did a progesterone test today and an allergy panel after having an allergic reaction to the prometrium these last few days. God is so amazing! Apothecary shop opened on a Sunday transferred my prescription from a regular pharmacy and gave me bioidentical pills without possible allergy triggering components.

Soooo relieved. I couldnt sleep last night for wondering if I could get better progesterone in time or if I could just survive with non going forward and still get a bfp.

Even if I am not pregnant right now (though I just know I am..) I feel better knowing I did everything I could to get preggy.

I hope to get my progesterone levels back by Wednesday to see what they are today. Only took prometrium for 3 days starting on 2dpo am 5dpo today. Wish the levels were a def sign of pregnancy hahah..at 5dpo...I can dream. I think I start testing Tuesday.

The only real pain has been nipple soreness. Even before the progesterone. Wonder if it will fade Ok ok going to stress myself out.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## FTale

75.2 p level at 5dpo so definite ovulation and progesterone pills are working. Only 3 days on the pill but not the day of the test so not bad. I am back on the new pill at 6dpo and praying in two or 3 days to find out I got a bun in the oven. Hoping......

Hugs


----------



## FTale

Tested early and bfn. I just wanted to do it. I don't know of many ppl who get a bfp at 7 or 8 dpo but I did it. And now I feel strangely satisfied..hahah

Hope you all are doing ok? Quiet in here. But please keep it stress free if it helps to stay away from the boards. Totally get it. I know there were times when I just couldn't post. My brain just didn't want to compute anything other than keeping me calm with non baby , fertilty, ttc...nothing. Like just sitting around watching Spongebob. :D

Hugs


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale I'm glad that you were able to get a substitute so quickly! Allergic reactions are no fun so I hope you're feeling okay. I hope that you do get your BFP this cycle!

ETA I didn't see the post that said you already tested, but that was super early! I'm sure there are always those few outliers who get positives super early but they're usually the exception to the norm.


----------



## Katzoemac

Hi @FTale glad things are looking good so far!! It is pretty early for hpt but hoping you get your bfp this cycle!!! 

Sorry been MIA i actually had the worst nausea past 2 days :( my doc gave me reglan hopefully that works, will pick up today. But i woke up today, FX, feeling better. :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Yes, the nausea has been rough on me as well. I hope your prescription works! I feel fine first thing in the morning but then it creeps in once I'm done getting ready for work. I drank some water first thing this morning and that seemed to help delay it some. I don't want to eat or drink because of the nausea but having an empty stomach makes it worse so I have to suffer through food to feel better. So backwards! 

I just feel like I'm in this constant state of queasiness about 90% of the time. I haven't vomited though so I guess I should count myself lucky? I've been eating/drinking ginger everything to the point where I'm getting sick of it and ordered some sea bands that I hope will help!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully the seabands help. I've heard they work well :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Hopefully the seabands help. I've heard they work well :)

Thank you, I hope that they work for me! I keep looking at my phone for delivery updates lol


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria ugh same! Mine starts when i wake up, was ending after dinner sucks! Ive been googling what to do, says to never have an empty stomach. I felt queasy shortly after Waking up today so started munching on crackers and hummus haha. Worked for me ☺️ No vomiting here either soo we are lucky! I guess! 


Sooo u had my ultrasound today! Omg we are having twins!!!!! I cant believe it!! We saw the heartbeat, sooo cute!!! Baby A is 6w3d baby B is 6w4d heart rates in 130s!!!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac *OMG TWINS!!! * :twinboys: What a wonderful update! They sound right on track with those heart rates. Congratulations, love! This is so exciting!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Katzoemac

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations!! :happydance:

thank you ! We are so excited!


----------



## Katzoemac

LadyVictoria said:


> @Katzoemac *OMG TWINS!!! * :twinboys: What a wonderful update! They sound right on track with those heart rates. Congratulations, love! This is so exciting!


Thank you !! Omg cant believe it. First time in this process that i cried other than the beginning of shots haha!! Im so happy !


----------



## Katzoemac

Ok ladies i have a weird question, so she said, she saw gestational sacs, and babies w heart rate. Which she did show me. I wws so excited didnt even realize i did not hear anything bout a yolk sac....should i be concerned? Im sure this is a dumb question....


----------



## Twag

Huge congratulations on Twins :dust:

I would say if you saw the heartbeats then you are all okay :thumbup:


----------



## elek87

Hey ladies, I would like to join this group for support. We been trying for our #1 for 5 years. I've been around ttc naturally but unfortunately my Gnae refer us to do IVF due to MFI and my severe PCOS. We had our first appointment on Monday, I don't think we were ready for the costs as medical aid in South Africa is not paying but we want babies. I am due to for Laparoscopy, Hysteroscopy and D&C procedure beggining of August. My partner sent his sperm yesterday to freeze as he has thyroid problem, he still need to send more. I'm so scared but I can't wait for ET . We so excited to start this journey after 5 years of ttc.


----------



## Katzoemac

Twag said:


> Huge congratulations on Twins :dust:
> 
> I would say if you saw the heartbeats then you are all okay :thumbup:

awesome! Thank you makes me feel better haha ☺️


----------



## FTale

KATZ........TWINS?????? OMG....:oneofeach: CONGRATS!!!!

Didn't see this one coming at all. Can you recap your betas and the first day you took a test and got a bfp? What test did you use? I have to keep closing my mouth.....rofl

Welcome Elek87!!

Congrats on starting a new journey so to speak. I hope it leads to a successful pregnancy. I know how hard it is to try for so long doing everything you know how and to still come up empty armed. I can say I have at least one little who is as tall as me know but still a babe ...heheh. I hope your partners sperm comes back good and your procedures go well too.

I have not had laproscopy but I did have a uterine biopsy along the way with everything else you can imagine and end state...IVF because nothing could be found to cause infertility outside of my age. The only thing I am on is growth hormone for my antral follicles which I don't think I need but because of my age the doctors wants to do it anyway. I'm coming up on a month and a half of taking the drug and after two months is when he says he likes to start IVF protocol but I won't know that protocol until our next meeting on the 4th of August.

Meanwhile, I am still hoping I get preggy this cycle so I don't have to pay for IVF at all...lol...I'm dreaming big I know.


Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Katzoemac

@elek87 welcome! Very overwhelming process. Emotionally and financially, mine was not covered by insurance either :/ But will be worth it! :) 
I had a lap hysteroscopy as well and it was not bad. I was supposed to be off work just for the weekend but my md ruptured my uterus :/ so became 2 weeks yikes. But still even w that, recovery was not bad. And im not scaring you, i was just one of the unlucky ones, as it wqs suspposed to only be 1-% chance of happening ! 
Anyway, goodluck!! Excited for your journey!


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale aghhhh i love how excited you are for me!! Thank you so much! You ease my anxiety away haha! Bec my whole fam has been cautious about excitement kind of makes me feel bad, but i understand them, it’s bec we have had mcs in the fam, not me tho, but my sis inlaws. 
Anyway, im excited tho! Kind of scared w twins! I cant say Unexpected as we did transfer 2 embryos! Hehe, they were grade AB both, doc gave us 40-50 % chance of success. 
I tested my hcg trigger, was negative i think 3dp5dt, then first positive i think was 5dp5dt with frer ☺️ Been testing since then daily w frer and were getting darker until it just couldnt get any darker lol. 
My beta at 11 days post 5d transfer was 793, 48 hours was 1324 (67%increase) and then 1 week after that was 16,000 (Doubling time less than 48hrs) . So they seem
Higher than most but still, ive seen betas on this forum higher but w singleton so we didn't really expect it! We are happy tho! Just praying for safe pregnancy!! I have hyperthyroid and i just delayed my radiotherapy for next year bec we want a baby first, i cant get pregnant anymore for 1 year after That so this might be our last as im already 38 now. So, very happy for twins! Hopefully both stick till the end!


----------



## FTale

Let your babies feel all that excitement Katz!!! They need those feel good feelings. Life itself is high risk. But we can't go tip toeing around it just incase some thing goes wrong. Gotta be smart about things but live!! Celebrate your babies everyday in your belly then spoil them rotten when they come out.....hehehe.

Thank you for sharing with us. I feel so honored getting to be all nosey in your story. Its hard researching on experiences of others when google doesn't always give you the exact answer to your questions. Know what I mean? Hope so.:blush:

:hug:


----------



## elek87

Thank you for the warm welcome this journey can be very lonely as my people surrounding me want to stop having kids while I want one. That's also prayer getting pregnant before the whole IVF process lol. We just pray that you get pregnant soon and we all get to feel these miracle babies inside us and hold them. It's start to be real and scary but I can't wait. Baby dust you ladles


FTale said:


> KATZ........TWINS?????? OMG....:oneofeach: CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> Didn't see this one coming at all. Can you recap your betas and the first day you took a test and got a bfp? What test did you use? I have to keep closing my mouth.....rofl
> 
> Welcome Elek87!!
> 
> Congrats on starting a new journey so to speak. I hope it leads to a successful pregnancy. I know how hard it is to try for so long doing everything you know how and to still come up empty armed. I can say I have at least one little who is as tall as me know but still a babe ...heheh. I hope your partners sperm comes back good and your procedures go well too.
> 
> I have not had laproscopy but I did have a uterine biopsy along the way with everything else you can imagine and end state...IVF because nothing could be found to cause infertility outside of my age. The only thing I am on is growth hormone for my antral follicles which I don't think I need but because of my age the doctors wants to do it anyway. I'm coming up on a month and a half of taking the drug and after two months is when he says he likes to start IVF protocol but I won't know that protocol until our next meeting on the 4th of August.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am still hoping I get preggy this cycle so I don't have to pay for IVF at all...lol...I'm dreaming big I know.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted!!!


----------



## elek87

My fiance he already calling our millionnaire baby lol, dats true at the end will be all worth it. Knowing that there someone went through it and is good it's make my anxiety level little big lower, so it's help darling. Thank you.


Katzoemac said:


> @elek87 welcome! Very overwhelming process. Emotionally and financially, mine was not covered by insurance either :/ But will be worth it! :)
> I had a lap hysteroscopy as well and it was not bad. I was supposed to be off work just for the weekend but my md ruptured my uterus :/ so became 2 weeks yikes. But still even w that, recovery was not bad. And im not scaring you, i was just one of the unlucky ones, as it wqs suspposed to only be 1-% chance of happening !
> Anyway, goodluck!! Excited for your journey!


----------



## elek87

Katzoemac said:


> @FTale aghhhh i love how excited you are for me!! Thank you so much! You ease my anxiety away haha! Bec my whole fam has been cautious about excitement kind of makes me feel bad, but i understand them, it’s bec we have had mcs in the fam, not me tho, but my sis inlaws.
> Anyway, im excited tho! Kind of scared w twins! I cant say Unexpected as we did transfer 2 embryos! Hehe, they were grade AB both, doc gave us 40-50 % chance of success.
> I tested my hcg trigger, was negative i think 3dp5dt, then first positive i think was 5dp5dt with frer ☺️ Been testing since then daily w frer and were getting darker until it just couldnt get any darker lol.
> My beta at 11 days post 5d transfer was 793, 48 hours was 1324 (67%increase) and then 1 week after that was 16,000 (Doubling time less than 48hrs) . So they seem
> Higher than most but still, ive seen betas on this forum higher but w singleton so we didn't really expect it! We are happy tho! Just praying for safe pregnancy!! I have hyperthyroid and i just delayed my radiotherapy for next year bec we want a baby first, i cant get pregnant anymore for 1 year after That so this might be our last as im already 38 now. So, very happy for twins! Hopefully both stick till the end!

Congratulations with your twins , I laughing at fiance if I pay so we need to put 2 in there before appointment he was saying only one lol


----------



## Nixnax

Awwwwww twins :happydance: I am so happy for you. Biggest congrats. I really want twins, so I only have to do it all in one go.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac Very exciting! Congratulations again. And I'm sure their yolk sacs are there if they have heartbeats so I wouldn't worry about that at all!

@elek87 Welcome to the club! I wish you and your husband the best as you get started.

@FTale Keep dreaming big! I've heard of so many people conceiving on their own just before they were meant to start IVF. Not possible in our case but you never know, it could happen to you!

We had a couple scares yesterday, ladies. I honestly don't know how much more my husband and I can take. But I will say that our little blueberry is doing well in there and we are 7 weeks today. But here's what happened:
Yesterday I had horrible cramps (turned out to be gas, but still, it hurt SO bad) and some brown spotting when I tried to use the bathroom. I panicked and called my IVF Center and they were able to get us in for an ultrasound right away with a different nurse practitioner than the one we saw before. She really struggled with the ultrasound. She could barely get a clear picture or clear measurement of the heartbeat, then proceeded to tell us that our baby was measuring small and that the heart rate had dropped to 55BPM, down from 112BPM last Friday. I was so devastated that I couldn't even think straight, but thankfully my husband asked if our RE was in and to see if he could come down and take a look. Well thank God that he did because he found the baby right away and its heart was beating perfectly at 120BPM! We could even see the amniotic sac in some shots. Our doctor apologized profusely for the first scan and said he would speak with the NP. So we will be seeing him for our next ultrasound and that should be the last one before my OBGYN appointment on 8/4.



Emotional roller coaster doesn't even begin to describe our feelings after that mix up, but we are just grateful that our little one is doing well. The spotting has stopped and my gas is much more manageable today thankfully. They said that the spotting could be from my cervix being irritated from my vaginal estrace and that progesterone can cause gas. So that helped to put our minds at ease.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry about the scares. That must have been horrible for you and your husband. I'm so glad everything was OK :hugs:


----------



## elek87

Thank you, I'm glad everything is going well and baby is doing great. This whole process feels challenging but all will be worth it at end. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy.


LadyVictoria said:


> @Katzoemac Very exciting! Congratulations again. And I'm sure their yolk sacs are there if they have heartbeats so I wouldn't worry about that at all!
> 
> @elek87 Welcome to the club! I wish you and your husband the best as you get started.
> 
> @FTale Keep dreaming big! I've heard of so many people conceiving on their own just before they were meant to start IVF. Not possible in our case but you never know, it could happen to you!
> 
> We had a couple scares yesterday, ladies. I honestly don't know how much more my husband and I can take. But I will say that our little blueberry is doing well in there and we are 7 weeks today. But here's what happened:
> Yesterday I had horrible cramps (turned out to be gas, but still, it hurt SO bad) and some brown spotting when I tried to use the bathroom. I panicked and called my IVF Center and they were able to get us in for an ultrasound right away with a different nurse practitioner than the one we saw before. She really struggled with the ultrasound. She could barely get a clear picture or clear measurement of the heartbeat, then proceeded to tell us that our baby was measuring small and that the heart rate had dropped to 55BPM, down from 112BPM last Friday. I was so devastated that I couldn't even think straight, but thankfully my husband asked if our RE was in and to see if he could come down and take a look. Well thank God that he did because he found the baby right away and its heart was beating perfectly at 120BPM! We could even see the amniotic sac in some shots. Our doctor apologized profusely for the first scan and said he would speak with the NP. So we will be seeing him for our next ultrasound and that should be the last one before my OBGYN appointment on 8/4.
> 
> View attachment 1084895
> 
> 
> Emotional roller coaster doesn't even begin to describe our feelings after that mix up, but we are just grateful that our little one is doing well. The spotting has stopped and my gas is much more manageable today thankfully. They said that the spotting could be from my cervix being irritated from my vaginal estrace and that progesterone can cause gas. So that helped to put our minds at ease.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Bevziibubble Thank you! It really did feel unreal. I struggled to process it in the moment but I'm so glad my husband spoke up, and in a very kind way so as to not insult the NP. He was very composed while I basically froze. I am so grateful for him. 

@elek87 Thank you! There are so many hurdles to jump when pursuing IVF. One of the realest quotes that I've read about it is, "IVF is a marathon, not a sprint." I honestly couldn't agree more.


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria that was scary just reading!! What the hell? If you think you are seeing some thing that bad you need to call some one else in for a second opinion before shooting off heart stopping info like that. I am so glad you doc swooped in to the rescue. Can't beat expertise when it comes to ultra sounds. Rub your baby bumb for me and tell baby its gonna be already. Put you feet up and drink plenty of water as often as you can. HUGS

AFM: I see my doc on the 4th too!! I find out what he plans to do with us for IVF. I bit the bullet and just solidified the loan for the fertiltiy treatment. It was hard but the amount we ended up needing once I eliminated PGS testing (doesn't always gurantee a pregnancy) especially since I was cleared any any genetic problems. I am not 100% crazy about the place but this is where we are at in the process and unless I see some thing that is a total deal breaker we will stick with them.

The loan we got is personal and in our own bank account so we can go anywhere we want right now.

Sigh...I am 9dpo and tested bfn today. I will test in the morning or weekend or both but will stop progesterone if not pregnant on 12dpo.

Its preggy this cycle or IVF within the next two cycles.

Thank you all so much for the encouragement!!! I need it so much right now. I feel so wishy washy. 

I will keep you all posted.

Have a great morning afternoon or evening where every you are.....lol


----------



## Katzoemac

Nixnax said:


> Awwwwww twins :happydance: I am so happy for you. Biggest congrats. I really want twins, so I only have to do it all in one go.


Thank you!!! 2 for 1! Haha!


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale it def is a huge jump getting on board w ivf especially if not covered by insurance but pray pray pray! 
Ill be here to support you! ☺️

@LadyVictoria omggg we are the same! I had a scare last night too!! I had severe cramps, but TMI but i also had diarrhea and gas. I had i had cream cos i read online it can help w nausea, bad idea cos i am lactose intolerant lol! My hubby reassured me was just that. I didnt have the discharge tho....but still scary! Yours tho! I wouldve lost my mind!!! Especially w the mistake on heart rate!!!! That’s not cool. But im glad your baby is doing so well!!!! Reading your post, saw that 55 , scared me!! but thank God RE was there! ☺️ 

i have my next US till 2 weeks :/ i want another one already cos the cramp last night scared me, also my nausea is not as bad today so scary a little bit. But for thise of you who have been preggy before, do pregnancy symptoms come and go?


----------



## FTale

Katz yes! They do. Especially as your body adjusts. I was pregnant with girls both pregnancies and I didn't have morning nausea at all. Whenever I have used trigger...omg I wake up in the am completely wanting to toss my cookies then by afternoon I was fine. That was just with the shot.

But your hcg is going to start really rising and there is no telling how your body will react. Along with how much water are you taking in , are you as active as you once were. And foods, will trigger you body as well. So if it is starting to feel a lil evened out do not get comfy because it could change in a heart beat and you are puking 24/7. BUT always go with your gut if you want to make sure every thing is alright. No one can tell you 'you're just fine' but you because only you know your body best. I woke up 3 days ago and I had this feeling instantly ' you are not pregnant'...I wanted to die. I wanted it to be a lie but I just knew. And sure enough 10dpo all my tests are bfn and the last 3 days I have had the worst chills and bood pain has disappeared.

I am so sad but this ttc journey is not over. I call in a few minutes to see when I have my appt to find out when I start Stims...lol lots of whens lol

HUGS please take care of your body, let us know if you get in for an early scan. And yes......gas hurts when preg. :blush:


----------



## FTale

Elek87 how are you coming along? What are you doing in the meantime? Are you ttcing still or just on break?

MissCassie same are you doing anything special while you wait for transfer?


I am hungry but too lazy to budge from my blankets. Need to find my socks....hahah On Fridays my job doesn't stay opened for long so I have my laptop on my bed just in case some one dares to have me do work..rofl...being funny. I am thankful for my job every single day that I wear pajamas to work. :lol: School starts soon though and I will be home schooling my 10 year. We are going to do our best not to kill each other. Covid has turned her into a total hermit. I hope to break this and get her use to sunlight and hugs again. Poor kiddos of Covid. God send us a cure very soon. Amen


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale I completely agree that she should have had someone double check. We shouldn't have had to ask for our doctor to come down and we shouldn't have been put in that position at all. We're so grateful that our little baby is just perfect and we talk to it all the time! Always words of encouragement and positive affirmations. 

I'm excited for both of our upcoming appointments! Can't wait to hear how yours goes. We didn't PGS test and so far, I have no regrets there. It's just not a perfect science and if we were able to conceive naturally, it wouldn't be an option. And sorry you're not feeling pregnant. That's such an interesting concept to me because I really didn't feel different until I was 5+4 and the morning sickness started. I wonder if I'll just know next time? 

@Katzoemac You ate regular ice cream and you're lactose intolerant? I am too and that would definitely tear up my stomach, so no wonder you had those awful symptoms. My husband is also lactose intolerant (I always say he gave it to me) so we buy vegan substitutes. I don't know if the So Delicious brand is sold where you are, but they make amazing dairy free ice cream made with a variety of nut milks (coconut, almond, cashew). Cashew milk ice cream tastes the most like the real deal in my opinion. Ben & Jerry's also makes some great dairy free options as well. 

I hope the time flies between now and your ultrasound! I've really enjoyed having one each week, although I wish they were under less stressful circumstances! Our next one got bumped up to Tuesday morning and it may be the last one with our RE. I don't know if I'll have one at my first OBGYN appointment or not. It's also a whole new office for me so they said they'd mail me some information.


----------



## FTale

@LadyVictoria I think symptoms and body changes will happen alot sooner for you. I can't say I knew right away only hindsight with my second. But my first I should have known by the way my nipples hurt. It was so funny. I was bumping in air with them bad boys. And I STILL didn't have a clue.

I like that women get preggers and do not have symptoms early on. Because its lets me know that there is no 'normal' pregnancy symptoms until you are really in the thick of it. And even then some of us just won't feel things as bad as others.

I am happy we are not doing the PGS cause man the amount of money it took off the procedure is so relieving. My husband sounded so happy....lol 

I just found out so far we can get 25% off some of the shot

Follistim AQ Cartridge (follitropin beta injection)
Ganirelix Acetate Injection
Pregnyl (chorionic gonadotropin for injection, USP)
I am waiting to see what we can get through Compassionat Care and I know Freedom Pharmacy has discounts too. Will see who has the best and go with them.

I still wish I could get a bfp some time before Monday ;)

Give baby bump a rub for me. Sing a favorite song of yours too. I found my dd like the abc song...rofl. She would hum it or breathe it in her baby sleep...I do not lie. Babies are survivors and they can learn early on so much if you teach it to them. I wasn't even trying. Soooo cute. Hugs


----------



## FTale

Spotting. Its over and a new journey is beginning. Nervous.

Will let you all know whats next when I do.

Hugs


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Bevziibubble said:


> Thinking of you :hugs:

Thank you.

I am on hold till doc visit on the 4th. The nurse said he doesn't want me to over suppress my ovaries so by the time I see them I will be cd 7 or 8 and I from what the nurse said he likes to start bcp on cd 3 of the cycle. I can't believe they are going to make me wait a whole additional cycle just for bcp. I don't even need it. I stimulate just fine.

Trying not to stress. All I had was thick brown cm and two needle pricks of dark blood. Never had so lil before in my life. If it was 6dpo or 7dpo I would be keen to think IB but 12dpo. I don' t know. BFN and I took my red raspberry leaf tabs to help tone my uterus. So will be cramping soon and guess af will start.

Work is busy busy busy this week so at least I will have a distraction. Better get back to resting before I start really plowing into work. HUGS


----------



## Katzoemac

Hi all!! Ive been so sick this past week :( this weekend been in bed all day. My nausea is bad....i actually would rather be in hospital on iv fluids than to have to eat and drink, but im trying my best for the babies . I have to. Anyway, if anyone of you have suggestions on nausea please let me know. Im really struggling. 

I just read all posts. @FTale sorry last cycle was bfn. But new journey begins!! Excited for you. My RE also put me on bcp for 1 month before starting stims. I dont really know why. And also didnt fo PGS, too much money plus i was reading some embryos dont make it or gets lower grade after thawing or testing. We decided we leave it up to God :)


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria thank you for your suggestions! Im staying away from ice cream for now lol. A little traumatized haha! How you been ? Has nausea struck you?


----------



## Twag

@Katzoemac so sorry you are so sick I totally know how you feel as I was so sick with both of mine my DD was worst I was still being sick right after she was born :sick: Please do get meds from your Dr to help with it - for me taking them didn't stop me being sick but made i more manageable at least

:hugs:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Interesting. Well it's been 2 weeks of morning sickness and fatigue so we'll see what else comes my way. I look forward to it subsiding, hopefully by the second trimester like everyone says! I will definitely have to sing to the little one more. We mostly just talk to it. 

I'm sorry this cycle didn't work out but I wish you the best as you embark on your IVF journey! We're all here for you if you feel overwhelmed and need a little pep talk! :hugs2:

@Katzoemac I feel for you with the nausea and fatigue. I imagine it must be more intense with two babies in there! Mine is manageable, thankfully. The sea bands really help to tone it down. I have to force myself through small meals and eat lots of snacks, but I do feel better after eating. So I'm pushing through it. 

We had our last scan at the IVF Center today and have officially graduated to the OBGYN! I have my first appointment with them in a week. We are so in love with our little baby already. Our RE said that I am 7+4 based on my transfer date but baby is measuring ahead of that. Its heart rate was perfect at 160BPM and we got to see its spine and arm buds. The feet were hiding behind the yolk sac. I stay on PIO and Estrace until 8/13 and cannot wait for that last shot! I'm excited for this to start feeling like a more normal pregnancy but we'll definitely miss our REs and the weekly scans.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Congratulations!!


----------



## mimi4

massive congrats!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Bevziibubble and @mimi4 Thank you both! :hugs:


----------



## FTale

:hugs: awwwww...this is such good news. I love scans!!! Baby is all snugs. Makes me want to take a nap...lol

Excited for you to end those shots too. I'm hoping I won't has as many on my list by the time things get underway. But in the end, it will all be worth it.

@Katz thank you and I hope you feel better. I just don't even want to imagine the yuckiness you are going through times two. HUGS....talking about taking one for the team. Deep breaths.

AFM: I am just sitting here with AF like :sad1:. Stupid maxi pad. hahahaha....sucks but alas not much you can do but wait for the next chance to wrangle some eggies. Hope you all have a great weekend if I dont make it on here before then.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Thank you! Yes, I'm going to miss seeing the little nugget every week. I'm not sure if I'll get an ultrasound at my first OBGYN appointment next week. And the last PIO shot and Estrace pill can't come fast enough! It will probably feel so weird to not have anything to take aside from my vitamins after being medicated for so long! 

I'm sorry that AF has you down. It felt surreal to put away my tampons and soft discs for a while. I hope that everything goes well as you begin the IVF journey, and have a great weekend as well. I've had to work evenings 3 days in a row this week and took tomorrow off for a nice long weekend.


----------



## Katzoemac

Ive been out again,,,ive just been sad. I think im having a MC. Since yesterday my nausea was not as bad, and today i started w spotting. When i pee there is blood when i wipe and for 7 hours ive been wearing a pad, there is a spot of blood there. I have mild achy dull cramp/heaviness in my Pelvis :( im so sad. I called ob, she aaid it’s common but i didnt tell her bout my loss of nausea....ill see her tomorrow for an ultrasound. Im not very positive tho....


----------



## FTale

@Katz !!!! Hold on tight! I don't know what is up but please do all you can to keep positive thoughts. I am not saying you don't know your body but your body could be reacting to two babies growing in side you. I am scared with you and don't want anything bad to happen so lets pray and hold on to hope that all is well.

Praying with you, Katz!


----------



## Katzoemac

Thank you @FTale 

i actually went to the er because bleeding got worse. They diagnosed me w threatened abortion. My cervix is closed. My babies seem good hb 170s. But said size 7w3d i should be 8 w. I doont know if it’s cos it was not done by ob it was a radiology tech. and was abdominal not transvaginal ultrasound. Also possible subchorionic hematoma...i have my ob appt today....i cant sleep. I got out of er at 2 am now it’s 530 here..... i dont know what to think


----------



## FTale

@Katzoemac ok, this is a mix of 50/50. I am more hopeful that everything will be ok since it was er and not your OB. The week estimate isnt too far off and the heartbeats are wonderful.

Sub chronic bleeds happen and I dont know why but they most often resolve on their own.

I hope you can see doc soon. Katz, please take deep deep breaths and send as lil stress to babies as possible. You have done and are doing all you possibly can. 

Please let us know how you are as soon as you can. Cant hug you hard enough. ...


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale thank you so much...i am waiting for ob to call for my appointment but should be today she said. I woke up more positive today...i know, all i can do is leave it up to God. 

ive just been catching up on postss. Im sorry AF came.....have you decided on ivf already ?


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac I'm so sorry that you're going through such a scary time and praying that your little ones are just fine! It sounds like there are some great signs (cervix closed, strong heartbeats) so I hope that you are able to get some rest and take it easy until your appointment. I know that it's so hard not to worry though so I'm just going to send strength and love your way!
:hug:


----------



## FTale

Katzoemac said:


> @FTale thank you so much...i am waiting for ob to call for my appointment but should be today she said. I woke up more positive today...i know, all i can do is leave it up to God.
> 
> ive just been catching up on postss. Im sorry AF came.....have you decided on ivf already ?

Ok, I am waiting with you. I am very impatient so I am praying and happy I can't reach your OB to say NOW...see her noooow. HUGS 

I have been given the all clear to start IVF but these yahoos have not given me a protocol or exact date yet. I just msgd them asking what the hold up is? This doc already knows what he wants to do, half of it I said no to because we cant afford then he turns around and says things to the affect he expects a good response from my ovaries so minimum stim is requires to get a good grouping of eggs. I told him no to pgs cause you cant guarantee an egg will stick no matter what. And I just dont have all that cash right now.

He seemed upset by all my 'no' s but I think he is use to most ppl being so desperate that they shell out al this money for them to experiment on your body with. I dont need tons if cycles of farming out my eggs. But he tried to offer it...I reminded him that he already informed me of that in my initial consultation. And I said no then. Ugh.

So I am waiting.....still waiting. And drank 4 cups of weak sugary coffee....I dont care today. I need feel goods in me.

Well thats me blabbing. Sending you good vibes. Hugs


----------



## Katzoemac

@LadyVictoria thank you! And congratulations on your healthy baby and graduating to OB!! So happy for you!! 

@FTale aww i know. Ivf is so expensive. But ob shouldnt really be mad when you refuse some treatments. I think i read somewhere shorter stim cycles are better...but im not too sure if it’s a case to case basis. Also you could do your own research on protocols online see which one works for you financially and w good success rate. I was never really given choices so i dont know much about them. But hopefully your journey goes smoothly! I also refused pgs , too much money. Hehe.

My RE actually said she doesnt want to see me today ! I am so upset! She told me last night, no matter what the ER says or shows, she will see me. Then she calls me this AM, says the size is concerning. But i dont have to see you toll tomorrow. I cant believe. Like does she not understand how anxious we get?? Esp when they tell us, oh that’s concerning. Ugh. But i just went ahead and found an OB here in town, they got me in this afternoon, my friend’s ob. Bec i dont understand how my babies are small but w good heart rates, although i saw one paper online that says fetus may stop growing before heart beat stops :( this makes me sad but...i can’t be negative anymore. Im tired. I will just be positive with you ladies!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale I'm sorry to hear that you're kind of in limbo here waiting to learn when you'll start everything up. Good for you for speaking up for yourself and being firm about your decisions. As couples pursuing treatment, we're so vulnerable already and just want it to work, and I don't think it's right for doctors to prey on that desperation to turn a profit. Not that PGS doesn't have its merits, but it's not a perfect science and there are no guarantees as you already know. I hope you learn something soon! And enjoy your sugary coffee. If you plan to give it up, then I recommend the Baby Booster Kona Mocha protein powder for shakes. I didn't buy it as a coffee replacement, rather to help get more protein and calcium in, but I do actually enjoy the taste. 

@Katzoemac Thank you, love! And I'm so sorry to see that your RE is making you wait. How could she not bring you in right away after being scared like that? What did the OB that you saw today say? I hope and pray that your little ones are growing just fine and that you'll be able to breathe more easily soon! I just think back to when that awful NP sucked at doing the ultrasound and scared us into thinking that the baby's growth and heart had slowed down, only to be completely wrong, and I really hope that this is the case for you as well.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry your RE said she won't see you today @Katzoemac


----------



## FTale

@Katzoemac ‍♀️ unbelievable.
How insensitive. I am appalled. Who does that? Way to help you feel better by cancelling a supposed urgent sono. Just wow. 
I pray you have gotten good news from the I the other OB.

We are here for you. HUGS

@LadyVictoria thank you and I did. Stood up and paid up. I am officially waiting to start my mini stim with the promise of tranferring two embryos. As I get closer I will discuss how old I want them frozen but it might ultimately be up to the doc. This whole thing has me teetered out today along with work.

Hope all is well for you. Rest up as much as possible. Stay safe with Covid lurking. Hugs


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria said:


> @FTale I'm sorry to hear that you're kind of in limbo here waiting to learn when you'll start everything up. Good for you for speaking up for yourself and being firm about your decisions. As couples pursuing treatment, we're so vulnerable already and just want it to work, and I don't think it's right for doctors to prey on that desperation to turn a profit. Not that PGS doesn't have its merits, but it's not a perfect science and there are no guarantees as you already know. I hope you learn something soon! And enjoy your sugary coffee. If you plan to give it up, then I recommend the Baby Booster Kona Mocha protein powder for shakes.


I will be looking this protein powder up. I do not drink coffee like I like to and if this gives the flavor I crave. I'm totally game. Thank you


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale and @LadyVictoria ugh i was so upset!! And it did remind me of your story @LaDY. The stress! Omg! 

But i found a wonderful OB amidst this all, my friend recommended, he squeezed me in his schedule. And found out the ER ultrasound was completely wrong. I have no subchorionic hematoma, the babies are perfectly normal heartbeats and size at 8 weeks 1 day and 8 weeks 6 days!! 1 is Bigger a little bit actually! I cant believe how this could happen! I did not have sleep due to stress. But we heard the heartbeats today so that made us cry and OB let my husband in so it was so emotional. He said nothing to worry bout bleeding right now. I really cant believe. I am so happy. God is amazing! 
My bleeding has slowed down today but still there. But im not as stressed out. :) 
Im tearing up writing this. Just full of emotions.


----------



## FTale

@Katzoemac Amen to good news. :yipee:

Prayer the bleeding stops. Make sure to keep an eye on your cervix. It is usually the cause of bleeds early on. I had the suspicious bleeding with firat ever pregnancy but it would only happen after being active like walking in the mall not even fast or to the grocery. Turns out I had weak cervix and it eventually caused me to lose my luk girl because my OB at the time just wasn't that interested in me having 'issuse" I was told over the phone that first time pregnancies oftwn dont make it. Such horrible experience.

I now know I nees a McDonald's cerclage every time I get pregnant.

By week 16 you should know for sure. By week 20 or more it may be too late.

Take a deep breath as always and love on your babies. Keep your heart chin up and continue to have faith in Gods good grace. Best news ever today..yippee!


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale thank you! I will. Im trying to just take it easy as much as possible. 

Awww im sorry for your loss.... :( how did you find out you have a weak cervix? I dont know if i do?


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Katzoemac What a relief! I'm so glad that your little ones are just fine in there and that your bleeding has slowed down! And that your husband got to be there to see the little ones as well! I hope that you're able to breathe easier now and relax! I'm so sorry that you were scared into thinking something wrong, as it is not a fun place to be. 
:flower:

@FTale Yay! I hope you can get the ball rolling soon. I'm glad that they're allowing you to transfer the amount that you want. As for freezing, I'm pretty sure that depends on the quality of your embryos - the embryologist will make that call. And definitely give the shakes a try! I definitely prefer the Kona Mocha flavor to the Tahitian Vanilla. I'm not even a big coffee drinker (love my tea) but it tastes so good! 

As for me, I was underwhelmed by my first OBGYN appointment yesterday and have decided to check out a new office next week. The new office was high on my list when I did my research, but they exclusively deliver at my second choice hospital. It's a great hospital but my first choice was the top children's hospital in the area with a higher level NICU. It also has come highly recommended by my RE and one of my doctor friends so I hope that I like this office better! 

Aside from that, I am 8+5 today and my nausea seems to be settling down some. My appetite is coming back and I have crazy cravings along with it! The foods aren't crazy, but the intensity of the cravings is - I cannot get what I want out of my head until I eat it. And they're not things that I would have on hand and can make myself, so I'm ordering delivery every week now! At least I'm supporting local restaurants I guess :D


----------



## FTale

@Katzoemac Hi they noticed at my 20wk sono that my cervix was 2cm. And my daughter head down. When she was pressing it was clear to see but had to do a vaginal examine with the wand. The stomach one wasnt as clear. So in the first pregnancy the spotting was occurring with movement. And it was a sign something wasnt right. The doc would do a manual and speculum and say you are closed end of story. But it wasnt. And after what feels like 2 to 3 weeks of constant movement associated bleeding...cervix just gave out.

I think with multiples docs so cerclages on the norm but I could be soooo wrong but its a lot if pressure as you get up in weeks.
But dont add that worry to your list its just a precaution to not nudge away bleeding if you dont know the cause. Weak cervix usually starts showing signs around 12 to 15 wks.

So if you can put yourself on every kind of rest you can and nurture your body with good circulatory foods. I had a fav lazy I lived in...lol Hugs keep us up on how you guys are doin when u can.

@LadyVictoria I hope you get the doc/hospital you want. But most importantly want you to have a safe labor/delivery. The one hospital might not overall be the best but their are gems od docs n nurses everywhere and I pray they are there when you are ready to bring baby onto the world.

Hahahaha...craving time! Cucumbers eggs and mayo please!!! And whatever that stuff is, I'll take it. My fav was egg amd waffle sandwiches. Could never get enough. 

Ok, off to work, Hugs!!


----------



## Katzoemac

@FTale thank you for that information. And again, sorry you had to go through that. 
Good luck at work today!!

@LadyVictoria thank you!! Im glad to hear you’re starting to have cravings! I cant wait to start having mine! Haha!! My nausea has been calming down as well. Im trying meditation. Haha 
I hope you find a doctor you love! And i think having good nicu will be nice to have tho. Tough decisions. As for me, we only have 1 good hopsital here so choice isnt too hard. Hehe. 

today i have lost 5 lbs already. But i bought ensure and so far it has not made me nauseous!! So hopefully this helps w weight gain. Also like i said, my nausea has been less. Reflux is bad but that’s fine w me. cravings soon i hope! Haha


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale thanks so much. My doctor friend actually just reassured me that my second choice hospital is still a very good hospital. My mom is a pediatric nurse and has said the same, and one of my cousins is a nurse and has had all four of her children there, so I am all reassured.

Waffles sound amazing right now! Eggs have actually been one of my food aversions since early on but I did have a bite of scrambled eggs with my turkey bacon and a biscuit yesterday. So I need to pair it with meat, but on their own, I don't think I would want them.

What's new with you? I hope that all is well.

@Katzoemac I'm sure they'll kick in soon enough, and then you'll be at their mercy. Mine don't go away until I eat them. My new one is a meat lover's calzone from this one restaurant that makes them to order, so we can get ours with no cheese (we're both lactose intolerant). I'm thinking I'll swing by and pick a couple up for hubby and I after my doctor appointment on Wednesday. I really do hope that I'm happy with this office. And as I told FTale above, my second choice hospital really isn't so bad at all. It does have a NICU, it's just the other hospital has a more advanced one (level 2 versus level 4). But I hope to not need the NICU at all! Hope you start to feel better soon!

I'm feeling a little crummy today but felt pretty good over the weekend. We took a short road trip to see my in-laws. My mother-in-law is a saint and did a lot of cooking/baking for me as I've been craving some of her specialties. It was a beautiful day (we only do outside visits spaced apart) and nice to see them. Then I pushed myself to take an afternoon walk yesterday, which ended up being a nice time at the waterfront with my husband and our fur baby. I look forward to pushing our little one in the stroller next year on walks!


----------



## FTale

@LadyVictoria :) That is so very very relieving to hear. It helps so much when you get to find out people you know and trust approve. YAY!! And I just had a funny thought. That when those contractions hit, you will be like 'take me anywhere NOW"...lol...well, you might be calmer than I was. I was all good to go until 7 cm. I had the thought of 'What is this? Oh, no, no no no no...." hahaha..but I was different. I had already had my cerclage stitch taken out like an hour or so maybe 3 before hand so I was still sore and stail. This time around I will get the stitch out much sooner so I can have time to stretch my perineum more and not tear or as badly. Look at me planning..haha..better get pregnant first.

Right now I am chilling and sipping wine or a hard cider when ever I want. We didn't do anything too exciting to catch eggy on our own this cycle but we got close to O day and that's that. I think I am only 3 dpo today and it will be the last day of alcohol for me. Really I am only having some because I know after this cycle going into next month I won't have any hopefully for the next 11 months if my prayers are answered.

Loved ready about your walk with your fur baby. It was nice huh? We got out this weekend for our first family walk since moving into our new home back in December. It was piping hot but so much fun.

Well, gonna chill out before doing my round of shots and oral progesterone. I like to be on an empty stomach but I can still feel dinner.

Catch you all later


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale LOL I bet you're right! I get a little nervous when I think about going into labor since it's just so unpredictable. Thankfully both hospitals are close to our house so it'll be a quick drive. I'm just worried about what we'll do with our dog, since if nothing changes between now and March, my husband won't be able to leave the hospital to take care of her since they wouldn't let him come back. We may need to drop her off at my mom's house. But I guess I won't worry about those details just yet. 

And I'm so afraid to tear! I'll have to look into stretching and proper pushing techniques to try to minimize that risk. Although I think about my mom and older sister, who both ended up having c-sections for all of their children. I get faint just thinking about major surgery but they both recovered well - my mom has all 3 of us that way and my sister had 2. 

And yum - I rarely miss alcohol but a hard cinder sounds so tasty right now. We have a local cider mill that makes apple cider slushies and all kinds of baked goods (pies, donuts, etc.) that reopened recently and I really want to do a curbside pick up order! Thanks for reminding me. I hope that you are able to enjoy your drinks now and that you won't be able to have any more for a long time! :D


----------



## FTale

@LadyVictoria...I was so thinking of doing a C Section...LOL...but I will just keep it on the back burner. Maybe I will luck out and not need a cerclage?? Who knows but massaging the perineum will help tremendously Look it up!!

My alcohol craving is gone and now I want to eat yummy pies after reading your post...oh, I love pies! I hope you did curbside for some goodies there!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> @LadyVictoria...I was so thinking of doing a C Section...LOL...but I will just keep it on the back burner. Maybe I will luck out and not need a cerclage?? Who knows but massaging the perineum will help tremendously Look it up!!
> 
> My alcohol craving is gone and now I want to eat yummy pies after reading your post...oh, I love pies! I hope you did curbside for some goodies there!!

@FTale there's nothing wrong with that! My sister toyed around with the idea of doing a VBAC for 2 seconds then decided to just schedule a C-Section because she was due the day after Christmas and wanted to be home with baby for the holiday. I'm going to try to talk my husband into picking some cider and donuts up later this week! And I plan on picking up my other craving tomorrow after my OBGYN appointment - a meat lover's calzone and french fries. Now that my appetite is back, I want junk! But I've been doing a pretty good job of balancing the cravings with eating healthier foods. I called to see if I'd be getting an ultrasound tomorrow but of course I'm not. I'm a little bummed but not surprised. Next one will be at the end of the month around 12 weeks. I just want to see our little love bug and how much it's grown over these past couple of weeks and hear that beautiful heartbeat again.


----------



## FTale

@LadyVictoria Agreed. Just want to see the lil bub. I know I could just stare at the sono all day if I could. I recall renting a doppler too but they say not to use it all the time because its not good for baby but I did it often enough to give me comfort. Its not that good until after 10weeks though.

I can't believe at the end of the month you will be 12 wks or so. Crazy. :D And I think its important to balance good and junk food. Your body knows what it wants. Right now mine wants sleep....haha I have been feeling so sick today and had so much work to do. I did what I could and will finish it up tomorrow but there is always new work...rofl. I am not stressing.Pacing myself because IVF is going to be highly stressful and I will be working full time because there is no one else to do my job at work. I am still hoping I don't have to do it because I will have to camp out in a hotel for a few days until retrieval versus driving back and forth every other day to make sure my eggs do not get too big or I hyperovulate. My latest fear is growing eggs that don't grow (face slap) Ok, I'm thinking to much and need to rest.

I will be getting some donuts though. You got that stuck in my mind!! ahaha


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale I'm literally counting down the days until our next ultrasound - 19 to go! I really liked the new OBGYN office that I went to this week and my husband will be able to come to ultrasounds, which was an unexpected surprise! 

Yeah I've definitely had some junk over the past couple days but now I'm getting back on track. I just want nothing to do with vegetables right now, but fruits are great. I hope you feel better soon and that you'll find a way to manage work and IVF. I'm sure our jobs are different, but I found it pretty easy up until my retrieval recovery took longer than anticipated. It will all work out! 

I still haven't gotten my donuts! I'm on a sugar kick but trying to be good. Between fruit juices and some treats my mother-in-law baked for us, I figured I'd hold off on the cider and donuts for a little while.


----------



## FTale

@LadyVictoria hahahaha...Yes, I feel you on holding off on more sure. 19 days is nothing! I am overjoyed your hubby gets to be with you during the sonos. This is so special I can't believe hospitals are putting up so many barriers for couples having a baby.

As far as doctors for myself, I am still undecided just yet. I need a high risk in network doc so...ugh. I think actually knowing I am pregnant will kick start my actual search/nailing a doc.

Thank you for the well wishes too....I am now sporting a weird type of brain freeze headache and better go to sleep before I make it worse.

HUGS you all.....keep me posted on your pregnancies. If you have a preggy journal you post, let me know and I'll go stalk you there.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Yes, I try to eat my sweets in moderation. I've really needed to up my fiber and water lately - the pregnancy constipation is real! 

I'm very glad that my husband can be there with me too. It would be such a bummer for him to miss out on these milestone moments. I think I'm going to book a private ultrasound so we can find out the sex sooner though. My anatomy scan isn't until the end of October but I could get an early gender determination scan as soon as 14 weeks, which would be mid September. I also just ordered my dress and some accessories for our dog for our announcement photo shoot, which will also be early to mid September. I am beyond excited! I've waited so long for this. 

I hope you start to feel better soon! I'm sure that actually being pregnant will light a fire underneath you to find someone. That's how it was for me with finding a new OBGYN, although it felt kind of stressful and made me wish that I had switched sooner lol 

Has anyone heard from @Katzoemac ? I hope that all is well!


----------



## FTale

Hey checking in.

Wanted to make sure I let you all know my decision to not do IVF. Not with the red flag shady docs or at all. I just couldn't put my money where the tampon goes....thus I will be using them for some time still until my miracle baby or I finally let go. I am 43. I think I will probably stop thinking about getting pregnant when I'm kissing 45. And boy its getting close. :oops:

I will continue to pray for you all and absolutely cannot wait to hear more about your pregnancies!!!

So please check in as you feel and know 'I am ok'. 

I am still ttcing. Have a new gadget on the way in the mail. I will try it out in this new cycle then give my reviews.

Hugs all


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Sending you all the love :hugs:I'm sure this was not an easy decision for you. However this TTC journey results for you, I wish you all the happiness in the world! And I hope your new gadget is helpful! What did you get? I used the Ava bracelet up until we got my husband's diagnosis. It worked great for tracking my cycle but it turns out that timing was the least of our issues... 

Let's definitely keep in touch, as I'll certainly miss having you around here!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@FTale :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FTale

@LadyVictoria Thank you so much. I feel kind of loss. Making myself eat healthy foods only so I don't gain anymore weight while I readjust to not doing IVF any longer. To easy to pop open a bag of chips and drown my sorrows in a can of lime soda...hehehe.

The 'gadget', I won't mention until it actually comes in the mail. I do not expect it until after the 25th of this month. It is coming from the UK and I am preparing myself to be completely amazed by the product :dance:or have my money stolen and never get it. :nope:

I don't want to give free advertisement to a product I only 'think' will help me.

Mean while, no matter how many veggies I eat, I'm still hungry. AF has to be on its way because the eating is insane

I took my last progesterone yesterday. So no more of it till after af and o. Just hope the cramps don't suck too bad.

Have you heard from Katz???? I hope she is ok too. I'm sure she is just chilling out.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale I know it's hard to resist the junk sometimes. I drank so much wine when our transfer in March got cancelled due to the pandemic... I let myself be sad and eat what I wanted. I think taking time to grieve and give those feelings space to just be is healthy, as long as you don't let yourself get stuck there long-term. So eat those chips and drink that lime soda for now if that makes you feel an ounce better. 

Oh that does make sense. Well I hope you do receive the product and that it works well for you! I wonder if the progesterone is making you hungry, even though you're off it now. I was ravenous when I started it until the morning sickness kicked in. And I haven't heard from @Katzoemac ! I really hope that everything is okay.


----------



## FTale

@LadyVictoria it may be the progesterone. It should wear off soon. I add a lik shredded chees to my veggies. I am being a good girl. I want to alkaline my body in time for ovulation next cycle. See if that helps as well.

I really hope Katz checks in soon. Worried about her.

Do you have a room set up for baby? Shower planned? All that fun stuff..lol My daughter told me she was nesting in her room the other day. I laughed so hard. Then said, did you mean resting? She said ,no, nesting. I explained to her nesting and she giggled shyly and changed the subject BUHAHAHAH..kids..

Meanwhile, thank you for advice. I am simmering down. Though i still get the urge to cry. I dont want to. I just want to be happy and be healthy enough when or if I ever do conceive again.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Well hopefully your appetite goes back to normal. I've never tried an alkaline diet but I've heard good things about being in an alkaline state. I'm worried about Katz too! :( Hopefully the twins are just tiring her out too much to check in as often. 

As for your questions, no, I don't have any of those things set up. My temporary home office is in our future nursery and hubby has cleared out a lot of stuff though, because we were previously using this room for storage. I have started looking at furniture and items for my registry (started with travel systems) but I won't pull the trigger until I know what we're having. I'm not throwing my own shower but my mom and my sister-in-law have both offered (they will be virtual) and I know my supervisor will throw a work shower for me so I do look forward to those in due time. 

Today I booked our private ultrasound to learn the sex in about a month so I'm very excited for that! We also plan to throw a little outdoor gender reveal gathering for family after we find out. We also have our NT scan in a couple weeks and I'm SO looking forward to seeing our baby again, especially since it will look so much more like a baby at 13 weeks. And I'm getting everything ready for our announcement photo shoot. I just ordered a couple dresses and my dog's accessories and other props... So lots to look forward to next month!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@LadyVictoria Good luck for your ultrasound! :)


----------



## FTale

@LadyVictoria 

:happydance:

You do !!!

Brings a tear to my eye thinking of how you get to announcement. Such a special occasion that you want to go just perfect. Me? No. I'd ruin it. I'm horrible at secrets and surprises....hahahaha

Prayers for seeing a cute and healthy lil sprout kicking about on your next sono! Getting the room all set up can wait really. I know I've told my husband that I didn't see a point in the baby having their own room. I planned to be looking at them 24/7 so might as well sleep next to our bed...hehehe. At least until they are 6 months old.

Well, I hope Katz checks in too. But even if she doesn't will still be praying all is ok.

I just had some fried cabbage soup, well I fried it before I steam/boiled it rofl....I did many things to it. So goood. Now I need a nap. ;)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Bevziibubble Thank you! 

@FTale You're too funny! There will be a week in between our gender determination ultrasound and our reveal gathering so my husband and I will have to be very careful about not letting anything slip! 

And thank you so much! Sometimes it's hard not to worry and wonder if everything's okay in there but I'm just trusting that our little one is perfect and growing strong. At 11 weeks today it's the size of a strawberry. I love those size comparisons in the WTE app. I do plan on setting up a nursery but also having a bedside bassinet for earlier on. I know we have time, but I'm just so excited to finally be pregnant that we're kind of going all out for this little one! 

Yes, I will also keep @Katzoemac in my positive thoughts!


----------



## FTale

Sorry was at the Vet with the kitty. Their parking lot is toast. You have to dive bomb down a steep drive just to leave and it scoops the bottom of my car every time. I am getting him snipped next week then changing vets. None of our vehicles are high enough to not get destroyed. :(

OMG 11 weeks?? Its been that long already. I need a wall calendar so I can keep up with what day it ACTUALLY is..loll..my mind is programmed to cd and dpo only..hahahaha

Hey if you slip up won't change the level of happy!!!! Such an exciting time indeed!! Right mindset of grabbing hold of this pregnancy and enjoying it all. I'm sure baby feels all you feel good hormones flowing around. Best home ever!!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale That parking lot sound like a nightmare. I wouldn't want to go somewhere that I knew my car would get wrecked so I don't blame you for finding a new vet. Hope your kitty has a speedy recovery! 

Yes, time is moving along and we're getting close to the second trimester! Very exciting. I couldn't wait to switch from __DP5DT to weeks after I got my positive tests and plugged everything into the pregnancy apps. 

We decided to bump up our gender reveal party to the day after our gender determination ultrasound so we'll just have to keep it a secret for a day now! lol I'm so excited and I hope our little one can sense it. I'm trying to decide if I want to announce our pregnancy on social media first and then the gender later or wait and do it all together... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria said:


> @FTale That parking lot sound like a nightmare. I wouldn't want to go somewhere that I knew my car would get wrecked so I don't blame you for finding a new vet. Hope your kitty has a speedy recovery!
> 
> Yes, time is moving along and we're getting close to the second trimester! Very exciting. I couldn't wait to switch from __DP5DT to weeks after I got my positive tests and plugged everything into ..

Awwwww.....I bet it was nice to switch dating convention to weeks...love looking at apps that show due dates and what baby most likely looks like.

That is a hard decision. Once ppl know you are pregnant they are going to start asking about gender heheh.

I think pregnancy announcements separate from gender so its not too much of a knock out..lol....pregnant and a boy or a girl at the same time might make people feel like they missed out on the excitement with you. A couple days build up might be nice BUT that's me.

Do what your heart says. :laugh2:


@Katzoemac Thinking of you. Hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Yes, it's much easier to keep track this way. Do you have any favorite pregnancy apps? I'm using What To Expect and Ovia. At 12 weeks tomorrow, our baby is the size of a lime! So now I feel like my bump is justified LOL 

I like the idea of announcing our pregnancy first and then the gender a few weeks later. I've already been wanting to shout it off the roof tops, so I think once we get our pictures back, I will let a few family members know and then make our social media announcement.


----------



## FTale

@LadyVictoria I use to love pregnancy.org a long time ago but it has changed so much. I loved their calender with info on each day of what the baby was doing based off of your conception day.

Great idea!! Gotta do what makea you happy. No nerves about any really. And if u spill all the beans so bebit..hahah this is such a joyous occasion!☺


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale I like the idea of daily changes since my apps just tell you what changes from week to week. 

I'm very excited for everything to come this month! Our NT scan is finally tomorrow afternoon and I took a half day off of work for it. I'm praying that our little love is thriving in there and then I'll be able to get more excited about the rest of our plans. I have no reason to believe anything would be wrong, but I always get a little nervous before each ultrasound, especially for this one since they're screening for down syndrome... I guess the worrying never really stops, does it?


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria said:


> @FTale I like the idea of daily changes since my apps just tell you what changes from week to week.
> 
> I'm very excited for everything to come this month! Our NT scan is finally tomorrow afternoon and I took a half day off of work for it. I'm praying that our little love is thriving in there and then I'll be able to get more excited about the rest of our plans. I have no reason to believe anything would be wrong, but I always get a little nervous before each ultrasound, especially for this one since they're screening for down syndrome... I guess the worrying never really stops, does it?

Awwww....no it doesn't. No matter what point you are in we can find some thing to worry about. Its what we do as fertility warriors. We are alway on alert. Hard to let your guard down and just relax believing all will be well. I think it took getting to month 7 when I was just over it and was ready to give birth already...lol..You get really big at that point. Baby starts quikening or some thing to that term but it felt like a bolder rolling every time I wanted to sleep. She forced me to sleep on my right side when I wanted to sleep on my left....hahaha

PLEASE let me know how baby is doing and if you can get a scan you know I want to see!!!! HUGS


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Yes, I know you understand the feeling. After going through so much to get pregnant, this baby means the world to us. And with so many setbacks and even seeing so much loss in the infertility community, I think we are hyper-aware that nothing is a sure thing... I just try my best to do my pregnancy affirmations and I'm always talking to the baby. It makes me feel better anyways! 

I'm a little nervous about getting bigger because I have a short torso and I've been showing since week 8! LOL So it might get a tad cramped in there... I guess I should enjoy having it easy now. I will certainly post an update tomorrow, thank you for the reassurance! :hugs2:


----------



## FTale

You are very welcome! (deep breath) Its talking with ladies who have been through so much and are finally realizing their ttc dreams coming true....feels so comforting and relieving. <3

Oh my gosh, so cute!! You have a for sure bump then. Like for a while I had a mystery bump but my torso is very vague and my hips way pronounced so it took a while. 

Ok, I am waiting impatiently like always....:laugh2:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Just learned that the office policy changed and my husband can no longer come to tomorrow's ultrasound. I'm so upset! He can come to the anatomy scan and the 36 week scan, nothing else... We at least have our private ultrasound in a couple weeks but still, this is such a bummer. We were looking forward to this for so long and God forbid something be wrong, I can't imagine finding out alone. Ugh!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no! :(


----------



## LadyVictoria

Well, despite my husband not being able to accompany me, our NT scan could not have gone better today! Our baby looked perfect! He or she has always measured ahead and today was no exception, but they're not changing my due date. Heart was beating at 156BPM and the little love was waving and jumping for us! It's such a relief to know that all is well and I'm that much more excited for our announcement photo shoot this weekend! We are absolutely smitten with this little cutie!


----------



## FTale

YAY!!!


----------



## FTale

BABY!!!! I see BABY!!! I already know what he/she is is.....I'm holding my tongue. If I'm wrong, I get to the excuse of saying I'm not a sono person......hehehehe....But OH I have a strong feeling but I'll shush.

Sorry your hubby wasn't allowed in but I am SUPER excited baby is okay....YAYYYYY!!!

....looks at sono again....hmmm...I could be wrong but I can't wait for you to announce the sex because I am probably wrong....hahahah.
:wohoo: so happy for you two!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@LadyVictoria I'm so happy for you! :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Thank you and LOL at your guessing! We'll know in a couple weeks, but I honestly think it's a boy, and that's not based on anything other than my dreams of baby boys ever since getting my BFP. I belong to a pregnancy group on Facebook and the majority are saying boy based on nub theory and the skull shape. The good thing is that we're thrilled regardless of what it is, we are just so excited to have a healthy baby. 

@Bevziibubble Thank you, love! I'm truly on cloud 9.


----------



## FTale

Boy!!!!! Me too!! I looked at the head and boy popped into my mind instantly. But I know boy or girl this lil bubba is in for some spoiling :winkwink:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Another boy vote then! Yes, our little baby is so loved already and in for some serious spoiling by the whole family!


----------



## FTale

Love your profile pic!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy vote here too :) And that's a lovely profile photo!


----------



## kittiecat

To be fair I was going to guess boy too :lol:


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> Love your profile pic!!!!

Thank you so much! We got our photo shoot pictures back and announced today. They came out very nicely!



Bevziibubble said:


> Boy vote here too :) And that's a lovely profile photo!

Thank you! I think we'll be shocked if it ends up being a girl with all these boy votes and my hunch! :lol:



kittiecat said:


> To be fair I was going to guess boy too :lol:

Wow! I think it's a consensus. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## FTale

Checking in on you???? How are you doing?


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> Checking in on you???? How are you doing?

I’m doing well, how are you? I’ve made a lot of progress on our registries over the past few days and I think I’ve decided on a stroller and car seat! I’m really itching to choose nursery furniture but I think it’ll help to know the sex so I can envision everything better. Just over a week until we find out!


----------



## kittiecat

So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww, not long now! So exciting :)


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria said:


> I’m doing well, how are you? I’ve made a lot of progress on our registries over the past few days and I think I’ve decided on a stroller and car seat! I’m really itching to choose nursery furniture but I think it’ll help to know the sex so I can envision everything better. Just over a week until we find out!

:headspin: The wait, oh my gosh. I would be dancing around in anticipation too. Everything at your fingers to decide from but have to wait :laugh2: You have more patience than me. I would be decorating neutral already. Then throw in boy or girl accents once I findbout the sex. Yup no patience.

I will say that when we get pregnant I do not want to know the sex at all. It will b3 my last bubba and I want it to be a surprise. I think my hubby wants to know though. He is goos at keeping secrets.

Well I know I can't wait to see your designs. My friend sent me tons of pics on how she is designing her baby girls room. She is like 36 to 37 weeks along. So almost there. We both have been on the journey same length cept she opted for IVF and it worked first time.:thumbup:

Well I got some thinking to do. My tests this morning at 11dpo coupled with my beta of 5 at 9dpo makes me think its time to let got of this cycle.

I am due to do another beta today for doubling but I don't think my numbers are higher. Despite feeling sick as a dog for the last 3 days. Ugh.

:sad1: ...rats might be starting a new cycle soon.


----------



## LadyVictoria

@kittiecat and @Bevziibubble Yes, super excited for next weekend, as are our families!

@FTale It's funny, I'm feeling excited but not impatient about it. I've really been enjoying every single moment of this journey. Well, maybe aside from the ones when I felt super sick, but that's a part of the experience too. I do want to get neutral nursery furniture that could work for the next baby but I think I'll have a better idea of which set I'd like to go with once I have an idea of the theme and color scheme, and knowing the sex will really help there. 

I'm sorry that things aren't looking up this cycle. I really hope that you'll get your BFP and get to be "Team Green" (or yellow) for your last baby! :yellow:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Alright, ladies! Today we excitedly revealed that we’re having a baby boy! :blue: We are so in love with him already! It was so cool to see him moving all around and to learn that my dreams were right!


----------



## kittiecat

LadyVictoria said:


> Alright, ladies! Today we excitedly revealed that we’re having a baby boy! :blue: We are so in love with him already! It was so cool to see him moving all around and to learn that my dreams were right!
> 
> View attachment 1087955

Congratulations!! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :dance:


----------



## Twag

Congratulations on baby blue :cloud9:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@kittiecat @Bevziibubble @Twag Thank you all so much! We are so excited to meet our little prince! 
:hug:


----------



## mimi4

massive congrats!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@mimi4 Thank you so much! :D


----------



## FTale

OH WOW!!! ITS A BOY!!!​
:wohoo:​
Congratulations!!!!!!!!​
:blue:​


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Thank you so much! How are you doing?


----------



## FTale

Yw!!!


I am doing as good as can be. Insane year coming to a close in two more months.

I hope this next week helps us make that rainbow baby we have been dreaming of. In the next two days we should trigger and IUI if things go as planned.

Meanwhile we are soaking up the colder weather and eatinng warm yummy eats! :pizza:


----------



## kittiecat

FTale said:


> Yw!!!
> 
> 
> I am doing as good as can be. Insane year coming to a close in two more months.
> 
> I hope this next week helps us make that rainbow baby we have been dreaming of. In the next two days we should trigger and IUI if things go as planned.
> 
> Meanwhile we are soaking up the colder weather and eatinng warm yummy eats! :pizza:

Best of luck to you!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale I didn't realize you were doing IUI - best of luck! 
:dust:

Yes, I am _so_ hoping that 2021 will be a better year with everything going on. It's kind of weird to be so happy personally but then be so mortified by what's going on in my country and globally. I've really had to take a step back from my media consumption for my mental/emotional well being. But I'm doing what I can - we have our absentee ballots ready to drop off! 

And yum! I've been wanting some pizza. We make our own at home because my husband has a gluten sensitivity and we are both lactose intolerant, but my husband needs to do a grocery store run this week as we are short on ingredients. So hopefully soon I will have my pizza!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for a better year next year ❤️


----------



## FTale

@kittiecat thank you!!!

@LadyVictoria We love pizza from scratch! I am too lazy of late but maybe this weekend. We have all the ingredients too..yumm.

I dont blame you for a media break. Wish there were more good news in the world. But hope in a better day with Prayers to back it up is recipe enough for me...we will all get there. Hugs.

Enjoy baking baby


----------



## LadyVictoria

Just checking in to see how everyone's doing! We are close to the half way point, which is so amazing! I feel our little guy moving around in there every day. He's active in the mornings and evenings mostly. Our anatomy scan is next Friday at 21 weeks and we're excited to see him again and how much he's grown since 15 weeks. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kittiecat

LadyVictoria said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone's doing! We are close to the half way point, which is so amazing! I feel our little guy moving around in there every day. He's active in the mornings and evenings mostly. Our anatomy scan is next Friday at 21 weeks and we're excited to see him again and how much he's grown since 15 weeks. I hope everyone is doing well.

Aww sounds amazing :cloud9:.

Had my first consultation for my FET today and as I’m early in my cycle they’re going to maybe try and fit me in for day 21 of this cycle to start so could be transferring in December! Don’t know whether to be nervous or excited tbh!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@kittiecat That's very exciting! Fingers crossed for you! 
:dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

LadyVictoria said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone's doing! We are close to the half way point, which is so amazing! I feel our little guy moving around in there every day. He's active in the mornings and evenings mostly. Our anatomy scan is next Friday at 21 weeks and we're excited to see him again and how much he's grown since 15 weeks. I hope everyone is doing well.

Aww that's lovely :cloud9:❤️


----------



## kittiecat

LadyVictoria said:


> @kittiecat That's very exciting! Fingers crossed for you!
> :dust:

Thank you! They’ve given me a provisional transfer date of 4th December eeek! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :dance:


----------



## LadyVictoria

kittiecat said:


> Thank you! They’ve given me a provisional transfer date of 4th December eeek! :happydance:

Wonderful news, congratulations! Just over a month to go, and with the way time is flying, it will be here soon!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Just figured I'd check in and give a positive update! We had our anatomy scan at 21 weeks and baby boy looked absolutely perfect. He was a little wiggle worm (as usual) and stubborn about getting is his picture taken, but they were able to see everything they needed to and we were able to see that cute little face! My husband was able to be there, which was so nice.

Apparently our "little" guy has long femurs (he gets that from me and my mom) and he's already 15oz - close to a pound! We might have a big baby on our hands. He also gave a big kick while I was getting scanned, which the ultrasound tech felt. So the first person to feel him kick from the outside (aside from me) was a complete stranger. Poor hubby hasn't been able to catch the big kicks yet, but hopefully soon.

The top two photos are of his face with his arm up next to it on the left, and the bottom is his profile shot.



My husband has made great progress on the nursery, which is hard to capture in one shot. He just has to go over the trim and he also wants to paint the door. Then he'll shampoo the carpets and we'll be ready to put the furniture in. I'm hoping to catch some good sales this time of year.




I've also signed up for a bunch of childbirth, breastfeeding, and safety classes (car seat safety, infant CPR, etc.) through our delivering hospital, our hospital tour, and a holiday maternity shoot, which I'm very exited for! We interviewed a doula (she's my sister's boyfriend's mom) and will be hiring her, so having that extra support makes me feel a little less nervous about childbirth. It's all starting to feel so real, and I feel so incredibly blessed and grateful to have this healthy, precious little one on the way and an uncomplicated pregnancy experience. He's our bright spot during such an uncertain time - I call him my son-shine.

I hope that everyone is well!


----------



## kittiecat

LadyVictoria said:


> Just figured I'd check in and give a positive update! We had our anatomy scan at 21 weeks and baby boy looked absolutely perfect. He was a little wiggle worm (as usual) and stubborn about getting is his picture taken, but they were able to see everything they needed to and we were able to see that cute little face! My husband was able to be there, which was so nice.
> 
> Apparently our "little" guy has long femurs (he gets that from me and my mom) and he's already 15oz - close to a pound! We might have a big baby on our hands. He also gave a big kick while I was getting scanned, which the ultrasound tech felt. So the first person to feel him kick from the outside (aside from me) was a complete stranger. Poor hubby hasn't been able to catch the big kicks yet, but hopefully soon.
> 
> The top two photos are of his face with his arm up next to it on the left, and the bottom is his profile shot.
> 
> View attachment 1089972
> 
> 
> My husband has made great progress on the nursery, which is hard to capture in one shot. He just has to go over the trim and he also wants to paint the door. Then he'll shampoo the carpets and we'll be ready to put the furniture in. I'm hoping to catch some good sales this time of year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089971
> 
> 
> I've also signed up for a bunch of childbirth, breastfeeding, and safety classes (car seat safety, infant CPR, etc.) through our delivering hospital, our hospital tour, and a holiday maternity shoot, which I'm very exited for! We interviewed a doula (she's my sister's boyfriend's mom) and will be hiring her, so having that extra support makes me feel a little less nervous about childbirth. It's all starting to feel so real, and I feel so incredibly blessed and grateful to have this healthy, precious little one on the way and an uncomplicated pregnancy experience. He's our bright spot during such an uncertain time - I call him my son-shine.
> 
> I hope that everyone is well!

Sounds like everything is going so well! Those scan photos are adorable :cloud9:.


----------



## kittiecat

LadyVictoria said:


> Wonderful news, congratulations! Just over a month to go, and with the way time is flying, it will be here soon!

Yep! Feels like it’s going so fast! I think especially as we thought we’d be transferring January before plans changed! I go in for my first injection to start down regulation on Thursday eeek!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely photos! :cloud9:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@kittiecat Yes, all is well. I'm glad to hear that things are moving along for you too! Normally there's so many delays throughout the IVF process so it's great that you're getting a head start. 

@Bevziibubble Thank you! :D


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hi everyone! Just figured I'd pop in for a quick update. I am 24 weeks today and excited about hitting our first viability milestone. Our little guy is still quite active in there and getting stronger by the day. I believe he had hiccups the other day as well, which was so cool to feel. My husband has also felt him kick from the outside starting at 22 weeks I believe. Most of the nursery furniture has arrived so my husband has begun to assemble everything and I can't wait for everything to be in its place! The nesting urge is strong. 

I hope that everyone is doing well, especially as covid cases seem to be on the rise pretty universally. Stay safe!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Happy v day! :happydance:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Yay! Happy v day! :happydance:

Thank you! :)


----------



## kittiecat

Lovely update! Happy V week! <3


----------



## Twag

Happy V week :happydance:


----------



## LadyVictoria

kittiecat said:


> Lovely update! Happy V week! <3




Twag said:


> Happy V week :happydance:

Thank you both so much! It's starting to feel more and more real that we'll be bringing this little cutie home in just a few months!


----------



## mimi4

lovely update x


----------



## LadyVictoria

@mimi4 Thank you! 

Happy December, everyone! I hope that all is well. The time is really moving along - today makes 100 days until our due date and it's starting to sink in that our little love will be here in just a few short months! He's incredibly active and sometimes those kicks and punches really catch me off guard, but I'm so grateful to have a strong and healthy baby in there. We'll get to see him again in just under a couple weeks as my mom is gifting us a private ultrasound for Christmas. I'm so excited to see him again now that his features will be more pronounced!


----------



## Bevziibubble

the time is going so fast!


----------



## kittiecat

Time really is going fast! Lovely of your Mum to gift you the private ultrasound <3


----------



## LadyVictoria

kittiecat said:


> Time really is going fast! Lovely of your Mum to gift you the private ultrasound <3

I agree! We are very much looking forward to seeing our little love again and counting down the days. :D


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hi everyone! I hope that you are all safe and healthy. Today we have reached week 27 - the final week in the second trimester! I can't believe that we're getting into last months of pregnancy. My husband and I are so excited to see our little guy tomorrow at our private ultrasound!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Hope your ultrasound goes well ❤️


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Yay! Hope your ultrasound goes well ❤️

Thank you! I'm hoping he'll cooperate and show that cute little face so we can get some great pictures and video. When we went for our gender reveal scan there, he was very active in the beginning but eventually tired himself out toward the end of our scan, so maybe that will be the case this time too. It would be cool to see some of those acrobatics that he's doing (and catch them on video) because I'm always wondering what he's doing when I feel certain movements.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww fingers crossed he cooperates!


----------



## Flueky88

Hope you get some great pics of your baby boy tomorrow :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Hope you get some great pics of your baby boy tomorrow :)

Thank you so much! I see that your little one arrived a month ago now - I hope that you all are doing well! :flower:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hi everyone! Just wanted to update - our 4D ultrasound went very well this weekend and we're so in love with this adorable little boy! We got to see him wiggle and kick, slightly open his eyes, open his mouth and SMILE! It totally melted our hearts and we're that much more excited to meet him in March.


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute!!


----------



## FTale

So sweet! Hi there!!! 4D is really good!!

Happy you are doing good.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> So cute!!

Thank you! We're so in love!



FTale said:


> So sweet! Hi there!!! 4D is really good!!
> 
> Happy you are doing good.

I agree! We had only gotten 3D ultrasounds up until now so the 4D was super impressive. I would honestly recommend it to anyone and everyone! The place where we go even has pictures up on their website that compare the ultrasounds to the baby pictures and they're so similar! We of course can't wait to meet him in person anyways, but it will be so cool to see those images come to life, especially with so many unknown variables, like the color of his skin and hair and eyes.


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria said:


> Thank you! We're so in love!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! We had only gotten 3D ultrasounds up until now so the 4D was super impressive. I would honestly recommend it to anyone and everyone! The place where we go even has pictures up on their website that compare the ultrasounds to the baby pictures and they're so similar! We of course can't wait to meet him in person anyways, but it will be so cool to see those images come to life, especially with so many unknown variables, like the color of his skin and hair and eyes.

:sad2:Work pressures had me feeling down. But your post has made me cry happy tears. I can hear your excitement, joy and anticipation in your words.

Good good feelings. I can't frown :laugh2:
Remember back when we were waiting to find out what was going on? And you were doing all the tests? 

Now look at what you made. The wait was so worth it LadyVictoria. :dance:

Will be better about keeping tabs on your happenings. I have been a slug as of late with my ttc. Should know next week for surw is this last IUI worked.

:blue: Say hello to prince charming for me. <3


----------



## kittiecat

Aww such beautiful photos! :cloud9:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale You are so sweet, and I'm so sorry that things at work have been a bit rough for you - I truly hope that it all turns around soon! :hugs2:

Yes, I look back on all that we went through, like the nerve wrecking wait between my second beta and that first ultrasound the next day. We couldn't be more grateful to have this perfect little boy in the way. And OMG good luck in your TWW! Wishing you all of the luck and baby dust! 

:dust:


@kittiecat Thank you so much! It was actually my mom's idea (and one of her Christmas gifts to us) to get a 4D ultrasound since we only have one more ultrasound in February at 36 weeks. She wanted to see him again just as much as we did!


----------



## Twag

Gorgeous pictures :cloud9:


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Twag Thank you! 

I had my 1 hour glucose test this morning so fingers crossed that I pass! The drink didn't taste as awful as a lot of people have made it out to be - I had the orange one and it was cold. I brought my own straw since that usually helps me drink things that I don't like the taste of. But it just tasted like an extra sweet and slightly syrupy flat orange soda to me. It gave me a little acid reflux but I had it bad yesterday too. And now I'm feeling a tad sluggish, but it's probably me crashing after ingesting all of that sugar. So the slight reflux, feeling tired and getting poked twice for blood work have been the worst parts of it so far.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your results!


----------



## FTale

How did your test go?


----------



## kittiecat

Hope your glucose test results were ok!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everything went well :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale @kittiecat @Bevziibubble Thanks so much, ladies! I passed my glucose test and my CBC blood work results were also good, thankfully. I also got the TDAP vaccination while I was there and holy heck, my arm/shoulder was sore for the rest of the weekend! But I'm glad that our baby boy will have some protection against the whooping cough, since I hear it's pretty awful when little ones contract it. 

I've now seen all four OBs at my office and wasn't impressed with this final doctor. I know it was a Friday afternoon appointment before the holidays, but I don't think you should ever rush your patients out the door, that's just unprofessional. She flew through our appointment and didn't ask me if I had any questions before running out of the room. She was awful with the doppler machine so I couldn't even get a good recording of our baby's heartbeat. She mentioned nothing about counting kicks starting at 28 weeks either (which I was on the dot on Friday). So I'm hoping that I'll have some say in who delivers our baby, because I'd be fine with any of the other doctors doing it, just not her. They try to accommodate preferences but don't guarantee it.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV glad you had good lab results but omg that OB sounds awful. Hope she was just having a bad day. There is a midwife at my group that I saw at end if my 2nd pregnancy and I loved her. She was also who I saw at our 1st appt with dd3 and omg she was not good that day. She asked if it was planned and her response when we said "no" was "yeah, I didn't think so". I told DH she wasn't normally like that and she was probably having a bad day. I know she still shouldn't have said that even with a bad day but I understand we are human and sometimes we make mistakes and this wasn't like a medical mistake. She was much better at our last visit with her thankfully. I do hope you can have one of the other OBs though :) oh and happy 3rd tri!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Flueky88 Thank you for sharing that experience for perspective. Although I would have been so upset if a doctor made a remark like that to me! My husband actually asked me if I thought that maybe she was having a bad day after I told him how the appointment went, and I really wouldn't know the answer to that question, but my first impression of her will always be that she rushed through our appointment. I understand that we all have our rough days, but when I think about my work (with college students as an academic and career advisor), I don't let whatever I'm feeling get in the way of helping them. So I guess I just expect the same of medical professionals, especially with something as important as my prenatal care.


----------



## FTale

You both experienced very poor bedside manner from your care providers. I am happy you both survived with any exchanges of harsh words because I do not think I could have turned the other cheek. Well not to the comment Flueky had. Rushed appt.?? Those bad boys happen so fast you have to be a very vocal person to start with to stop the docs in their hurried tracks.


Hugs..hope neither of you go through that again.


----------



## Flueky88

Meh, I dunno. I know we shouldn't let our emotions bleed into our jobs and what she said was unprofessional for sure. I dunno, I think my bigger issue is with incompetence than bedside manner and try to empathize that sometimes things come through as far as emotions. I have pretty thick skin though when it comes to things directed at me. I do really like her and I do feel my opinion of her would have been different it that was our first encounter. 

In any case, we are all different and that's okay on how we respond and react to certain encounters. 

I will say I had a horrid experience with a nurse at pediatrician office, it wasn't my pediatrician's nurse. She made me feel like I did something wrong when i was just trying to get the proper size sling for dd2. I had tried ortho dr, medical supply companies, looked online at major retailers, and my pediatrician said we could come in and get a sling. That nurse said absolutely not and questioned who said I could get one. Then told me the nurse on voicemail was wrong and told me just to go cry at a medical supply company to make sure I get what I need as well as see ortho dr. Dd2 had already been to er 2 days prior and we had appt the next day ay ortho. I left in tears and cried all the way home. Mind you I was also 6 days pp too. I did end up making a complaint and I was given a sling for dd2 as it had been approved by her dr.

Sorry for long story. I do hope you get OB of your choice though come delivery day. If not, I hope she providers better care :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Honestly I've had some quick appointments, but nothing like this past one before... I was still up on the exam table because she did the doppler then my TDAP shot and she was half way out the door wishing me happy holidays before I could even get my sweater back on. So I really didn't have the chance to ask my questions. I know I can always call or use the online portal, but the whole experience really left a bad taste in my mouth. 

@Flueky88 What an awful experience with the nurse! I'm so sorry you went through that - what awful advice and to have to deal with the back and forth while also being just 6 days pp... I'm sure I'd be an emotional wreck! I'm glad that it all ended up working out though. 

And thank you! Even if I don't get my first choice doctor, I feel better about having our doula there for the extra support, and I've heard such wonderful things about the labor & delivery nurses at my delivering hospital so I'm feeling very reassured that we'll have a positive experience. 

On a separate note, my husband and I have made a lot of progress on the nursery! We put up our little love's name decal and some floating bookshelves this weekend. We are absolutely in love with this space!


----------



## FTale

@Flueky88 Yeah, see my skin is thin but if I had proof that my dr. gave the okay that would have been ammo for me to light into that nurse and I have done that....over the phone so maybe a little different. People have to put themselves in others shoes some times. You baby needed a sling. Not like you were asking for a lolly. I am happy she did get one in the end though

@LadyVictoria I am in love love love with his lil room. So calming! I can see you sitting in there taking care of him. Big smiles and hugs going your way!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@FTale Thank you so much! We all (including our dog) love it in there and I definitely envision a lot of time being spent in there, even though we're not planning on him sleeping in his crib for the first few months. Even now, my husband and I will occasionally go kick back in the recliner because it's so comfortable! I'm going to start reading him stories now.


----------



## FTale

That is a perfect idea!! Do you have a favorite book you plan to read to him?


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks amazing!


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> That is a perfect idea!! Do you have a favorite book you plan to read to him?

I don't know that I have a favorite just yet but my mom bought us a lot of the books on our registry so we'll have a lot more to choose from. I'm about to order I've Loved You Since Forever by Hoda Kotb. You can listen to her narrate it on Youtube - it made me cry!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> That looks amazing!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Merry Christmas :) I hope you ladies all have a lovely day :) ❤️


----------



## kittiecat

@LadyVictoria so sorry your appointment was all rushed like that. It does sound a bit unpleasant! Hope you manage to avoid her delivering your baby. 

Love the nursery! 

Merry Christmas everyone! ❤️


----------



## LadyVictoria

Merry Christmas, ladies! Wishing you all a happy holiday spent in good health.


----------



## LadyVictoria

kittiecat said:


> @LadyVictoria so sorry your appointment was all rushed like that. It does sound a bit unpleasant! Hope you manage to avoid her delivering your baby.
> 
> Love the nursery!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone! ❤️

Thank you, lovely! I hope so too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Love the photo!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Love the photo!

Thank you! Everyone in my mom groups was posting theirs so I figured we’d give it a go!


----------



## Flueky88

Lovely bump pic and Merry Christmas!


----------



## FTale

Thank you, @Bevziibubble 

Beautiful bump shot @LadyVictoria 


Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thank you, ladies! I hope everyone was able to enjoy the holiday. We’re having such a lazy, snowy day today and I’m loving it!


----------



## FTale

No snow, but same here. :sleep::smug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

sound fun! We have no snow here! :(


----------



## LadyVictoria

We got about a foot of snow! The trees look so beautiful with their frosted branches.


----------



## kittiecat

LadyVictoria said:


> We got about a foot of snow! The trees look so beautiful with their frosted branches.

Aw sounds so lovely!


----------



## mimi4

LadyVictoria -it's wonderful, I would love to live in your area


----------



## LadyVictoria

@mimi4 I can appreciate the snow at times like the holidays, but the winter usually drags on way too long here, which can get a little depressing. My birthday is in April and the weather can vary from winter temperatures and snow to 60-70 degrees with sunshine and everything in between. In fact, last year it was a lovely 65 degree day on my birthday and then the next day we had light snow! So unpredictable.


----------



## Bevziibubble

We got some snow here in the end :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> We got some snow here in the end :)

Wonderful!


----------



## LadyVictoria

I hope that everyone's doing well this week! It's exactly 2 months until our due date and it's starting to feel more real by the day. Our first baby shower is this weekend and the gifts have been steadily coming in since Christmas time, which makes it feel a little like Christmas still every time we get a new delivery! I also ordered our stroller today, which I'm very excited about. My energy isn't what it used to be but I have it when the urge strikes me to nest. 

Baby boy is still quite active in there and my husband loves to feel him moving around. We both have little games that we play with him, and it melts my heart to see my husband so enamored and connecting with the baby already. He got to feel him hiccup for the first time a couple nights ago. We are so very excited to meet our little love in just a couple of months!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's so exciting! :cloud9:❤️


----------



## kittiecat

So exciting! Not long to go for you at all! <3


----------



## Flueky88

So exciting LadyV, you'll be meeting your baby in a months time now!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@kittiecat @Flueky88 Yes, I can't believe that I'm just about 36 weeks now. We've had our virtual showers thrown by mine and my husband's family and have one more tomorrow that my co-workers are throwing for me. We are blown away by the generosity of our family and friends. Aside from a few last minute, smaller items, we really have everything we need to welcome our little love! 

We have our growth ultrasound on Friday and are very excited to see our little love again and to get an estimate of his size, although I know they can be off a bit. I'm also very curious to see how he's positioned in there, because I swear I feel him all over! I at least know he's still head down because I feel his hiccups down low, but I feel those feet at the top of my bump sometimes, then in my sides, so it's hard to really get a sense for how he's contorted himself in there.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@LadyVictoria I hope that your growth ultrasound goes well :)


----------



## kittiecat

Hope your growth ultrasound went well!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, ladies! It went well. He’s estimated to weigh 5lbs 9oz, which is a little smaller than average, but our OB says he’s absolutely perfect! Those kicks and jabs take my breath away and let me know that he’s a strong little guy. Getting my cervix checked and swabbed for GBS wasn’t the most fun thing in the world, but I survived! My cervix is soft but closed and his head is nice and low. I’m still a little sore down there, but anything for baby boy with those big cheeks and pouty lips! 



Wishing everyone a lovely Valentine’s Day weekend!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful :) I'm glad it went well :)


----------



## Flueky88

He is absolutely adorable! I kinda like having smaller than average babies :)

Hope GBS is negative!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thank you both! I am also hoping for a negative result so I can avoid the antibiotics. 

I hope everyone had a lovely Valentine’s Day weekend!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## kittiecat

Aww he is so gorgeous <3


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Bevziibubble and @kittiecat Thank you both! I guess the results haven't come back yet because they didn't address them at my check up yesterday and there's nothing in my patient portal online. 

I'm 38 weeks and just have to get through one more week of work after today! Over the past week I've been crampy - it feels like period cramps and the same kind of lower back ache that I would sometimes get during that time of the month (which I certainly haven't missed!). My normally bony fingers are starting to swell a little and my wedding set fits a bit tightly so I've transitioned to wearing a silicone wedding band to avoid any mishaps! Let's see... Congestion and some snoring has been new for me (poor husband), it takes me forever to digest anything and I'm still dealing with heartburn. Just waiting for this little boy to drop so I can have more room! 

I hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 38 weeks!


----------



## kittiecat

Happy 38 weeks! <3


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thank you both!


----------



## Flueky88

Happy 38 weeks!! Oh the cramping and back pain sound like something may happen soon!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Flueky88 That would be exciting! Although I would like to at least have a few days off from work before he gets here. It's all out of my hands though.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hi friends! Today I am officially 39 weeks. Today is my last day of work and I made sure to wrap up all of my tasks ahead of time so I'm kind of just sitting around keeping an eye on my email and browsing the boards. Yesterday I washed a big load of blankets and crib sheets and put those away. It's all starting to feel so real! 

I had a check up on Wednesday and was only 1cm dilated, and our little guy was sunny side up instead of facing my back. Getting checked caused a fair amount of bleeding, to the point where I thought maybe it was my bloody show, but after consulting with my doula and the on-call OB that evening, it sounds more like it was just irritation from being checked. But that certainly caused my husband to go into high gear and he finished packing his hospital bag and our dog's go bag, as she will be staying with my mom while we're in the hospital. I'm hoping our little love gives us the weekend to wrap up the last few tasks on our to-do list!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, happy 39 weeks! That's great you've finished work now and are getting all ready for baby :D


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Bevziibubble Thank you! Just have to get through the second half of the work day and then I'm officially on leave. I'm going to see if there's anything I can work on during my lunch break now... I ate at my computer a little early because I was so hungry out of the blue. Gotta love pregnancy!


----------



## Flueky88

So happy for you Lady! You've made it full term and just coasting on your last day now :) I'm looking forward to your baby update and I hope you enjoy a few days before it happens. Also, I hope you have a smooth labor


----------



## LadyVictoria

@Flueky88 Thank you so much for the well wishes, lovely! And happy early birthday to your March baby!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hoping baby arrives soon! :)


----------



## kittiecat

Hope it’s not long for you now! So exciting!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hi everyone! Thank you for the well wishes. Our baby boy made his grand entrance after a _very _long labor on Tuesday, March 16! We're so in love with him and couldn't be happier to have him home with us. We're being very patient and graceful with ourselves as we figure out the best ways to care for our little love and each other since it's all new for us both. My husband is an amazing support system though and goes above and beyond to ensure that I rest and heal, which I truly appreciate! I feel so blessed and grateful!


----------



## Flueky88

He's beautiful!!! You look so amazing! Enjoy your life as a family of 3 so happy for you LadyV!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! He's beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

Congratulations he is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## FTale

Oh wow, didnt realize this thread was still kicking!! Sorry for being waaay late to the celebration.

@LadyVictoria he is brilliant!! Handsome Handsome!! You holding him non stop?? I would be. So very happy and proud of you two for sticking through it all and achieving the biggest and best reward ever...your lil prince. :baby:


AFM: I am 79 days out from IVF August. Tomorrow I speak with doc to go over any needed aspects beforehand like a possible growth hormone shot to be taken daily for my eggs until August (ouch..hate that shot)

Currently I have turned into a pill repository. It is requiring me to have an eat schedule so I dont barf the pills back up. I am a snacker so full meals are hard.

Strangely the thing I am most excited about is adding Pomegranate juice to my day. But OH me girsh the sugar!!!! Very high but all I get in a day so guess its ok :huh:

Well, this thread is old but will sit here incase anyone else wants to join me.:coffee:

Happy Thursday!!!


----------



## FTale

Its all set. I start my hgh shots on Tuesday and by the end of July start prep for egg retrieval.

I do not think they want to suppress my ovaries so seriously doubt bcp will be needed. Doc thinks he will be able to be able to get 20 eggs outta me. I hope so because I have been schooled on the high possibility of bad quality eggs at my age.

Watching stories online I how hard it is to walk away with even 5 embryos no matter how many eggs are retrieved. I just hope I am not a case of 'no eggs made it'. That has been the most gut wrenching thing to watch. All the shots, tears and money....no egg. 

Need to find ways to pysche myself up behind the possibile negative outcomes.:flow:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :) Thinking of you ❤️


----------



## kittiecat

LadyVictoria said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you for the well wishes. Our baby boy made his grand entrance after a _very _long labor on Tuesday, March 16! We're so in love with him and couldn't be happier to have him home with us. We're being very patient and graceful with ourselves as we figure out the best ways to care for our little love and each other since it's all new for us both. My husband is an amazing support system though and goes above and beyond to ensure that I rest and heal, which I truly appreciate! I feel so blessed and grateful!
> 
> View attachment 1096382
> View attachment 1096383
> View attachment 1096384
> View attachment 1096385

Aww can’t believe I missed your birth announcement! Huge congratulations! He’s beautiful <3


----------



## mimi4

Congratulations! He is so beautiful


----------



## FTale

I start stims this Saturday for anyone who checks back. I think I have a tiny lil flicker of excitement going. So leary of the odds. Should just drop all the fear and act like I am already pregnant :laugh2:

Thats what I have been doing since 2016. Every month I just new I would be pregnant. Couldn't tell me nothing.:coolio:

Eh, why not? I will put on my yoga pants and from here on out plan on being pregnant this Halloween:ninja:..

This thread is almost asleep, so will be my last here. Any more updates will go in my journal.

Fx too all still trying or just starting :flower:


----------



## Katzoemac

FTale said:


> I start stims this Saturday for anyone who checks back. I think I have a tiny lil flicker of excitement going. So leary of the odds. Should just drop all the fear and act like I am already pregnant :laugh2:
> 
> Thats what I have been doing since 2016. Every month I just new I would be pregnant. Couldn't tell me nothing.:coolio:
> 
> Eh, why not? I will put on my yoga pants and from here on out plan on being pregnant this Halloween:ninja:..
> 
> This thread is almost asleep, so will be my last here. Any more updates will go in my journal.
> 
> Fx too all still trying or just starting :flower:


Good luck @FTale !! I really hope this is it for you! Id love to know how it goes.
Ive been away for a long time, i had very difficult pregnancy , cholestasis preeclampsia pupps aside from dealing w pregnancy stuff. i got covid too in my 3rd trimester but i am so grateful for the experience and made me appreciate moms and those trying to be moms more than i already did. Hugs and kisses!


----------



## FTale

@Katzoemac Hello<3, great to see you back. I had wondered what happened and feared for the worse. Sorry your pregnancy was rough but thankful you are ok. How are the babies? Last I recall you were preggy with twins.

My lil embryos didn't make it. So its back to the drawing board for a bit.:sad1: But at least I know they can fertilize but something is causing them to arrest.

Will catch you up in whatever I find out. Have a blissful Sunday.


----------



## mimi4

FTale said:


> I start stims this Saturday for anyone who checks back. I think I have a tiny lil flicker of excitement going. So leary of the odds. Should just drop all the fear and act like I am already pregnant :laugh2:
> 
> Thats what I have been doing since 2016. Every month I just new I would be pregnant. Couldn't tell me nothing.:coolio:
> 
> Eh, why not? I will put on my yoga pants and from here on out plan on being pregnant this Halloween:ninja:..
> 
> This thread is almost asleep, so will be my last here. Any more updates will go in my journal.
> 
> Fx too all still trying or just starting :flower:

I keep fingers and toes crossed. x


----------



## elencor

Hello ladies! 
My husband and I have been trying for the past 15 months only to have recently discovered he has severe oligospermia, so ivf looks like the only way for us. We have an appointment with a fertility clinic in a month, can't wait to hear what exactly are our options... 


FTale said:


> Thats what I have been doing since 2016. Every month I just new I would be pregnant

This is me for the past year ](*,)


----------



## FTale

elencor said:


> Hello ladies!
> My husband and I have been trying for the past 15 months only to have recently discovered he has severe oligospermia, so ivf looks like the only way for us. We have an appointment with a fertility clinic in a month, can't wait to hear what exactly are our options...
> 
> This is me for the past year ](*,)

Will you get to do it? I hope so and that it works the first time around. Hugs


----------



## FTale

mimi4 said:


> I keep fingers and toes crossed. x

It failed but I at least got to try.<3


----------



## elencor

@FTale sorry your ivf failed but I pray you will achieve your dream someday.
I'm just not sure we will be able to afford it in the next few months but yes I definitely want to do whatever it takes...
I never understood how heartbreaking infertility is and I realize I'm just at the very beginning of a long road.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hi friends! Baby boy has been keeping me quite busy over these past 8 months (hard to believe I have an 8 month old!) but I've been carving out more me time and wanted to pop back in and say hello! I'll have to catch up on all that I've missed. The first 3 months were very rough on us all. My sweetheart had reflux from the beginning, we encountered some issues with breastfeeding and took 3 months to figure out the right formula for him. He's been a happy camper since then and has become so much fun with each new milestone. We couldn't be more in love and he honestly gives me baby fever... I've already begun daydreaming about when we'll try for another! I hope everyone is doing well this holiday season.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't believe he's 8 months old already! :)


----------

